# What pictures have you found during your journeys on the internet - KEEP CAR RELATED & SFW PLEASE



## squint_91 (Jan 31, 2006)

Empty out your hard drive

Ill start:








































































































































:beer:


----------



## Shomegrown (Feb 26, 2002)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 2Cor (Feb 18, 2003)

What body kit is on this vette?


----------



## DeadEyedButUnbroken (Feb 25, 2004)

Pretty sure this lifted Defender (or one VERY similar to it) lives in Buffalo now. I've seen it around town a couple of times, and did a double-take every time. SUPER cool truck, and I'm not even a truck guy.


----------



## improbcat (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

this tread has potential to be epic! i envision the history of TCL summed up in this one thread... where are all the old heads?


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

improbcat said:


>


This.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## lowbudget (Aug 22, 2004)




----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

You really want to know what i've seen on the internet?


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

So is this like the /b/ of tcl? Just post pictures of whatever, but throw in cars for good measure?








Commence vortex folder dump.
























































































































































I was looking for the GIF of the girl with FJ Cruisers falling out of her shirt but couldn't find it.
IB4TL?:beer::thumbup:


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

That lip-biting thing just kills me....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

Never forgive. Never forget.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Here are a few. 











































































































































































































































Hope you enjoyed these marvelous photos. :thumbup:


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

My Photobucket is up to slightly over 2,000 images; about 90% of them automotive. 

I'd post them all, but you all would be my age before the page stopped loading. :laugh:


----------



## jayny1 (Apr 20, 2004)

Just a few various ones that are CL related


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

Ah, the 1920s - when men were men, cars were Avions-Voisins, and pedestrian impact standards were "get out of the way or my car will literally shank you in the face."










Thing of beauty, IMO.


----------



## 860redrabbit (Dec 5, 2006)

this thread has potential.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Turbiodiesel! said:


> Ah, the 1920s - when men were men, cars were Avions-Voisins, and pedestrian impact standards were "get out of the way or my car will literally shank you in the face."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it too. :thumbup: Looks so mean, but elegant at the same time. Avions-Voisins are one of my favorite classic luxury brands. This is my new sig. Too awesome :thumbup:


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

2112 said:


> That lip-biting thing just kills me....


Name of the girl please!


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

SICKVDUB1 said:


> Name of the girl please!


Gina Carano. She's a professional MMA fighter


----------



## laynehip1 (May 7, 2008)

PsychoVolvo said:


> Never forgive. Never forget.


LOL
couple more for your collection


----------



## morath (Jul 5, 2010)

Fantastic thread!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

SICKVDUB1 said:


> Name of the girl please!


Reminds me of her.


----------



## Obin Robinson (Oct 20, 2000)

car lounge related eh? i found some really ancient car lounge ones on a backup drive:





































obin :laugh:


----------



## TurboMinivan (Mar 17, 2003)

Some I found:























































Some I posted for others to find:


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

Love the Dusie!


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Gofish123 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## krey (May 8, 2010)

And for the boobs=)


----------



## Insomniac2100 (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## squint_91 (Jan 31, 2006)

Insomniac2100 said:


>


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

please keep these car related & SFW

thank you


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)




----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## dannyc (Apr 2, 2004)




----------



## motronicmalfunction (Aug 26, 2002)

meh.


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Reminds me of her.


Sara Varone ftw!


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## GrammatonCleric (Nov 5, 2006)

2112 said:


> That lip-biting thing just kills me....


Too bad she now looks like this:










After Christiane Santos got ahold of her, lol.


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

CMON MODS... THIS THREAD IS THE HISTORY OF VORTEX MEDIA!... ALTHOUGH THERE ARE SOME SHENNANIGANS POSTED THERE IS SO MUCH HISTORY IN A LOT OF MATERIALS POSTED HERE. THIS THREAD SHOULD BE STICKIED FOR OBVIOUS EPICNESS. 


oh the memories lmao... you guys have made my day already. 

to all the silly posters, cmon folk dont get it locked... keep it clean please my crashed hd contained a lot of this stuff but its obviously lost now.


----------



## GPHawaii808 (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Gofish123 (Jun 12, 2010)

The Rest of this Thread: http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=228509&page=1
and
This Thread:http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3438832-TCL-hot-shizz-(post-your-pics)


----------



## hardcore4life (May 8, 2010)

Ok this is not car related but i have to post it......so i like to apologize in advance








This has to be the funnies thing i ever seen in my life


----------



## squint_91 (Jan 31, 2006)

Lets try to keep it car related guys. Lots of good stuff so far


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

I got a squatter & some gassers... and that's just _today_


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

TooDub said:


> I got a squatter & some gassers... and that's just _today_


God I love Gassers. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

looks like liquid speed


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Here is the TCL couch in action...




































































































My idiot neighbor that didn't know he lost a tire














































An oldie but I lol every time I see it again













Oh and for the boobs...


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

a perennial favorite


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

pittsburgh post gazette said:


> Alex Habay was in his Ford Taurus, stopped at a traffic light in downtown Meadville, Crawford County, yesterday morning, thinking about nothing, idly listening to a radio commercial while on his way to his summer job at the YMCA.
> 
> That's when a 1,500-pound wrecking ball smashed into the rear of his car.





cop gets a kick out of it


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## e30_miata_lowerit (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

above GTO  dunno  or , mostly 

this thread is kinda like the Rocky Road of the CL right now, random interesting car stuff and other odd nutty things with nice tasty bits sprinkled in.



















ie: orange cars & bears, who knew how good _this_ could be?

and some more...









































































I'll finish up with something that happened 45 years ago today:




























Apparently a flying deathtrap, the pilot that was supposed to be flying this thing for the cameras broke his leg go-kart racing and had to back out. Story here http://www.aerovintage.com/phoenix.htm


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

lots of great pics here!:thumbup:


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Arapaho said:


>


OMG, Awesome. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

and since the purple sleek job gathered some interest....

another view


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

e30_miata_lowerit said:


>


Sorry Cort- nothin but love for you man- but that picture is GORGEOUS.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

SidVicious said:


> Sorry Cort- nothin but love for you man-












:laugh:


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Dodge Diplomat Police Cruiser.


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

What an awesome thread.


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Longboarder (Jul 1, 2001)

e30_miata_lowerit said:


> [/IMG]


moar


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

More awesome for everyone. :thumbup:


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

Longboarder said:


> moar


Her name is Alexis Chamberlayne.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Skot53 (May 15, 2005)




----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

Buickboy92 said:


>


Is that the Key Bridge?


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

KahviVW said:


> Is that the Key Bridge?


Yup, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Snk (Feb 19, 2008)

My god what a awesome thread


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## ImitationOfLife (Aug 1, 2008)

More in the morning.


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Aug 1, 2008)

Screw it, here's some more.

















































































































































Now more in the morning.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Gofish123 (Jun 12, 2010)

http://www.autotraderclassics.com/c...tml:uShipController.init&conversationId=13429


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

Wankel bikes, anyone?


















or something not so 'conventional'...


----------



## jayny1 (Apr 20, 2004)




----------



## ImitationOfLife (Aug 1, 2008)

Countach Rendered Concept


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## ImitationOfLife (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

this thread is EPIC


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## renngolf (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## whitemike (Nov 16, 2001)

TopDown_ said:


>


Link to the whole thread/collection of photos of the bug/lady?


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Gofish123 said:


>


gimme.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

kowabonga said:


>


The ONLY good I've seen come from that show. More pics from behind?


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Some Avions-Voisins for you. :thumbup:


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

Buickboy92 said:


> Some Avions-Voisins for you. :thumbup:



wOw !!! Such a gorgeous, but _industrial_ looking vehicle  Never noticed these & I am very impressed!

And _now_ your sig,   :laugh: :thumbup: , pretty sure I could make a switchblade out of this.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*I'll post up some old Car Lounge gems.....*
*
:laugh:
:laugh: Who could forget Bubb Rubb's infamous exhaust whistle tips!??! *
:laugh:






 *What about that British chick's "invisible" art car?*



















 
 *RX7 loses ALL FOUR WHEELS AT SAME TIME during auto-cross!!!*
 





 
 *What about the cat stuck in the wheel?*














































:laugh:
 *The infamous Tony Tag*
:laugh:



























:laugh:
:laugh: *....and this thread is not complete without RED ROTORS*
:laugh:


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

TooDub said:


> wOw !!! Such a gorgeous, but _industrial_ looking vehicle  Never noticed these & I am very impressed!
> 
> And _now_ your sig,   :laugh: :thumbup: , pretty sure I could make a switchblade out of this.


I love love love Avions-Voisins, they are unlike any other classic cars of that era, and beyond it. :thumbup:  Thanks for the compliment, it seems a lot of people love these cars whenever I post about them.

More of them.

1938 Voisin C30.



















1931 Voisin C20.





































Gabriel Voisin was his name, he was amazing, made airplanes at first then started making automobiles, at his factory he even made up his own language. He and the workers would speak it. This language was a better more modern adaptation of French. He was born February 5th of 1880, and died Christmas Day 1973.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice little Packard


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

anyone else know Faye?:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

SICKVDUB1 said:


> Name of the girl please!


AKA "Crush" from last year's American Gladiators. Most people's first introduction to her.


----------



## AWPower (Apr 27, 2005)

Yes Faye is nice


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## SLK350 (May 7, 2009)

Do you think Faye's favourite cereal is Reese "Puffs" ?
Also,








Saved that from the after-fire thread a while back.


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## ..Derek.. (Sep 11, 2009)

Since this is a random picture thread... anybody have the pic of the 74ish 911 Targa with oversized Fuchs wheels parked on a tree lined hill that's in black and white


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## GrammatonCleric (Nov 5, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> AKA "Crush" from last year's American Gladiators. Most people's first introduction to her.


Her name is Gina Carano, her father played for the Cowboys years ago. She was a high profile womens MMA fighter. However she could never make weight and Christiane "Cyborg" Santos nearly ripper her face off in her last fight.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

GrammatonCleric said:


> Her name is Gina Carano, her father played for the Cowboys years ago. She was a high profile womens MMA fighter. However she could never make weight and Christiane "Cyborg" Santos nearly ripper her face off in her last fight.


THAT Gina Carano


----------



## GrammatonCleric (Nov 5, 2006)

kowabonga said:


> THAT Gina Carano






























Just a bit lumpy, lol.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

^^^She had a modified .:R32 at one point. I can't find any pics of it though.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

Buickboy92 said:


> 1938 Voisin C30.



I will see your fancy 'newish' 1938 Voisin C30 Dubos and raise you a 1927 Lancia Lambda Albany Airway!













































With all the early aerodynamics going on here, the 1948 Buick Streamliner concept bears repeating...


















guess we'll need the sleek 1938 Y-Job concept as well.


















edit for moar from Harley Earl, designer of the Y-Job above.

" Twelve Futurliners were built and used by GM to transport the GM Parade of Progress show throughout the United States from 1941 to 1956.

The Futurliner is a massive bus like vehicle, 33’ long, 8’ wide, 11’-7" tall vehicle with a whopping 248" wheelbase. An unusual feature of the Futurliner is its dual (side by side) front wheels. Each wheel has its own set of brakes, brake drums and bearings. Nearly all of the Futurliners had problems with their power steering pumps failing, presumably because of the tremendous force required to turn the wheels."

First pic doesn't seem to show this, but second one does.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

mavric_ac said:


> anyone else know Faye?:thumbup::laugh:


raises hand :thumbup:


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Lightnin' said:


>


Absolutely perfect. Thank you for posting.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

so much win in this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## KoZmiK (Sep 9, 2003)

n0rdicalex. said:


>


OMFG.


----------



## Chilledman (Jul 15, 2010)

OLD People at Arbys ..


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

n0rdicalex. said:


>


Cee-Lo Green?


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

TooDub said:


> I will see your fancy 'newish' 1938 Voisin C30 Dubos and raise you a 1927 Lancia Lambda Albany Airway!


I'll see your '27 Lancia Lambda Albany Airway, and raise you good sir a 1932 Bucciali TAV 12 Berline!


----------



## Gofish123 (Jun 12, 2010)

AWD Burnouts!


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

Buickboy92 said:


> I'll see your '27 Lancia Lambda Albany Airway, and raise you good sir a 1932 Bucciali TAV 12 Berline!











it's summer so I'll need a convert 

Oh my! :thumbup: Yer makin' it awful tuff... maybe this will keep me in:








1934 Hispano Suiza J12 V12 Rothschild Coupe Darrin


----------



## squint_91 (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

TooDub said:


> Oh my! :thumbup: Yer makin' it awful tuff... maybe this will keep me in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may have foiled you again! with this 1925 Rolls Royce Phantom I Jonckheere Coupé. Beat that!


----------



## Brownalicious (Oct 23, 2007)

MOAR!! 

She is so hot. Everytime I see an EOS now, it reminds me of this series of pics. 

Anyhow..


























..and some more Alexis Chamberlayne...


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

Buickboy92 said:


> I may have foiled you again! with this 1925 Rolls Royce Phantom I Jonckheere Coupé. Beat that!


Interesting Door! Impressive wheels as well, guess I'll just copy them. And I'll need a cooler door of course...









1938 Hispano Suiza Dubonnet Xenia



Incidentally, while not in the same class, this Riley RMD looks rather similar to the Rolls in many ways. Remarkable only because it's *twenty five years* newer, an eternity in automobile evolution.


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

1932 Maybach Stromlinienwagen









Who won?


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

TooDub said:


> Interesting Door! Impressive wheels as well, guess I'll just copy them. And I'll need a cooler door of course...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They do look similar. That Dubonnet Xenia is pretty awesome. The Maybach in the other post of yours is off the chart crazy. Wonder if it is still around?

A little summer cruising is good especially in the 1939 Rolls-Royce Phantom III Labourdette Vutotal.



















Plus there is always the 1937 Mercedes-Benz 540K as well. :thumbup:




























Got more people to haul? there's always the 1930 Packard 745 Deluxe Eight. Another good option.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

mavric_ac said:


> anyone else know Faye?:thumbup::laugh:


Good lord, yes. It's kinda weird dating a redhead then....staring at her...


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

, lower it, please


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

Buickboy92 said:


> A little summer cruising is good especially in the 1939 Rolls-Royce Phantom III Labourdette Vutotal.


Well yeah, guess that would do for a nice summer car for when you prefer to drive yourself. But you want to be comfortable the rest of the year as well, so would you consider a 1937 Rolls-Royce Phantom III Freestone & Webb Sedanca if budget allows ?





























PS For self-driving when it's _not_ summer, these work well:










or


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

I love car picture threads!


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

a little bit old school dash

like they used to make em.

lots of color


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

and one more


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

TooDub said:


> Well yeah, guess that would do for a nice summer car for when you prefer to drive yourself. But you want to be comfortable the rest of the year as well, so would you consider a 1937 Rolls-Royce Phantom III Freestone & Webb Sedanca if budget allows ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Phantom III is spectacular.  But for those wishing to be less flashy I'd go with this 1930 Duesenberg Model J Judkins perfect for fall-winter seasons.



















Something a little more flashy for a night on the town. :thumbup: This 1932 Pierce Arrow Model 53.




















And now for something you could drive yourself. This 1937 Peugeot 402 Darl'Mat Pourtout.


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

Buickboy92 said:


> And now for something you could drive yourself. This 1937 Peugeot 402 Darl'Mat Pourtout.


Yeah, I really like it, but I heard that body parts are nearly impossible to get. Besides I'm feeling like something a little funkier & I could probably make body parts myself for this 1926 Renault 40CV 'Montlhery Coupé'. And I can still turn heads.

























































Louis Renault - pretty easy to imagine him flogging the hell out of this :thumbup:


----------



## Manu44 (Dec 5, 2003)

Jesus christ. some of you are like 13 year old boys going through puberty. If this **** gets locked, im going to be pissed. So many rare and beautiful cars posts ruined by tramps touching each other on a Jetta worth $3,000. 

Nice. Great catch. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

Manu44 said:


> Jesus christ. some of you are like 13 year old boys going through puberty. If this **** gets locked, im going to be pissed. So many rare and beautiful cars posts ruined by tramps touching each other on a Jetta worth $3,000.


x3.


----------



## jeffTOTHEMAX (Apr 16, 2006)

patrikman said:


> Cee-Lo Green?


 Cee-lo is usually black and rounder than that, so probably not. Still, amazing car


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

and for something completely different.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

TooDub said:


> Yeah, I really like it, but I heard that body parts are nearly impossible to get. Besides I'm feeling like something a little funkier & I could probably make body parts myself for this 1926 Renault 40CV 'Montlhery Coupé'. And I can still turn heads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although not as funky, it is sure as hell fast. The 1930 Bentley 4.5-liter. Brings back images of the Bentley Boys.



















The Boys. 




























Now these are a lot more wilder!

1929 Bentley 4.5 Litre Offset Single Seater. Wow. 



















A little American thrown in. :thumbup: This 1935 Duesenberg Model SJ Special Mormon Meteor!


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

Buickboy92 said:


> Although not as funky, it is sure as hell fast. The 1930 Bentley 4.5-liter. Brings back images of the Bentley Boys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OK, OK... busted.  You got me. I tried to sneak in a race car & every car in your stable can make my Renault eat dust.  

1926: 
"The Montlhery Coupe wrested the 24-hour World Speed Record away from Bentley by averaging 108 mph for 2590 miles. Early streamlining and a reliable 9.1-liter inline-six helped secure this title, along with the 500-, 1000-, 2000-, 3000-, and 4000-km records, plus those for six-hour and 2000-mile running." 

1930: 
"It quickly became clear that the finely tuned internals of the Bentley engine were no match for the force of the Superchargers and the engines blew more often than not. When they did hold together, the Blower Bentleys(note the supercharger in front of the motor) were quite competitive with a number of second place finishes as the best result. Despite the mechanical problems, Barnato allowed Birkin to enter a team in the 1930 24 Hours of Le Mans. Their effort, not surprisingly, ended early with two 'blown' engines. The Le Mans entry came back to bite Bentley as they now had to build the agreed fifty examples needed for homologation." 

"It is a cruel twist of fate that the most famous Bentley built under W.O. Bentley's reign was the one he did not approve of and by far the least successful. The Naturally Aspirated four and six cylinder engined Bentleys dominated endurance racing, yet it is the supercharged 'Blower' Bentley that is best known today. W.O. Bentley's thoughts on the car were quite straightforward: "To supercharge a Bentley engine was to pervert its design and corrupt its performance." History proved him quite right as the Blower Bentley never won a major race." 

1935: 
"Raced around a ten mile circuit marked by a black line around Bonneville, the speedster looked promising. Unfortunately, a spun main bearing in the engine halted initial attempts and a second run ended with engine failure as well. For the third and final try, Ab as well as Tony Gulotta raced all 24 hours, only stopping every 400 miles for fuel and tires. After it was over, they proved the Duesenberg (Mormon Meteor , Duesenberg supercharged SJ engines using new high-lift camshafts and huge updraft Stromberg UU3 carburetors) was one of the fastest cars in the world by covering 3523 miles in 24 hours at an average speed of 135.47 mph." 

1936: 
" Fortunately, the Conqueror fighter plane engine, which came from the same Lycoming factory as all Duesenberg engines, was substantial enough to make history once again. The Meteor(III, airplane engine now) again triumphed when Babe Stapp and Ab Jenkin's took the 24 hour record an average speed of 153.823 mph." 

So if we're gonna go for pink slips, I'll go against one of your Bentleys, thankyou. And let's make it a 24 hour race for sentimental reasons.  

Hey, maybe I can trade the probably quite valuable Peugeot for... hmmm, oh maybe some 20 year old Corvettes !!!  












1990: 
" The 24 hour endurance (175.885mph) and 5000 mile (173.791mph) and 5000Km (175.710mph) records fell on the following day, of course, and the King didn't give those records away. Averaging speeds of near 180 mph, the announcer remarks that that is nearly "a football field each second." It is exciting to watch the speedometer at 171 -172 - 173... and see the drivers perspective view of the road. There were suitcases filled with spare parts that the FIA allows, but they were never needed. The 24 hour record (161.180mph) used to be held by Ab Jenkins 50 years previous, who drove a Duesenberg built, single passenger race car, the Morman Meteor III with a 1,570 cubic inch Curtis V12 aircraft engine (that's about 4 1/2 times the size of our puny 350ci's) and they used the Bonneville salt flats to do it. This is an open class, or, as my Daddy used to say, a "Run what you brung" contest that many have tried to win, but none had succeeded since July,1940."


----------



## Gofish123 (Jun 12, 2010)

Mustang with Tank Engine! 









Last Duesenberg


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

TooDub said:


> OK, OK... busted.  You got me. I tried to sneak in a race car & every car in your stable can make my Renault eat dust.
> 
> 1926:
> "The Montlhery Coupe wrested the 24-hour World Speed Record away from Bentley by averaging 108 mph for 2590 miles. Early streamlining and a reliable 9.1-liter inline-six helped secure this title, along with the 500-, 1000-, 2000-, 3000-, and 4000-km records, plus those for six-hour and 2000-mile running."
> ...


 I AM VICTORIOUS!!!!  Much like how Spain beat the Netherlands in the recent World Cup, our battle had raged on and on til my last minute goal has captured the final win! 

But in all seriousness this was fun. Shall we continue, this game of ours or shall we pick this up another time? If not I say let's try 80s-90s sports, and supercars next. Or do you have an era we could try?


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Lightnin' said:


>


 absolutely delightful.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

seems appropriate


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

om617952 said:


>


 :thumbup: I like.


----------



## Gofish123 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

Buickboy92 said:


> I AM VICTORIOUS!!!!  Much like how Spain beat the Netherlands in the recent World Cup, our battle had raged on and on til my last minute goal has captured the final win!
> 
> But in all seriousness this was fun. Shall we continue, this game of ours or shall we pick this up another time? If not I say let's try 80s-90s sports, and supercars next. Or do you have an era we could try?


 Crap, how did you 'win' already? I am getting stupid big money offers already for the Peugeot, _just_ from all these rumors... and I'm eyeing several nice minty ZR1 Corvettes. 



Yeah, it _was_ fun! :thumbup: And this 'game' you refer to: I am unaware of any rules here or even a recognized sanctioning body ??? 
But if I *ever* catch you posting up any outrageous car or cars *again*, I *will* take appropriate measures!  


Back to random mode: 









Lancia Flamina GT 










fresh pic(to me), old favorite, Lancia Delta 


















1938 Opel Kadett Roadster (viewed from rear view mirror: Izzat a _truck_ behind me?) 









Hmmm.. didn't know they made 'em that small. 1934 Airflow(Jr.:laugh by _DeSoto_. 
Just me, or does its shortness make it look _strangely _ more familiar?


----------



## SlowMotion (Jun 9, 2002)

Manu44 said:


> Jesus christ. some of you are like 13 year old boys going through puberty. If this **** gets locked, im going to be pissed. So many rare and beautiful cars posts ruined by tramps touching each other on a Jetta worth $3,000.
> 
> Nice. Great catch. Keep up the good work.


 **** burst ?


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

TooDub said:


> Crap, how did you 'win' already? I am getting stupid big money offers already for the Peugeot, _just_ from all these rumors... and I'm eyeing several nice minty ZR1 Corvettes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well If I didn't win, then is this still on? Maybe, maybe not?  oh and yeah I guess there doesn't have to be any rules, just post what you like. :thumbup: 

Anyhow, check out this 1938 Buick Series 80 Roadmaster Opera Brougham By Fernandez & Darrin. Looks just like that 1937 Rolls-Royce Phantom III Sedanca By Freestone & Webb you posted about. 



















Not that _outrageous_ I hope.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

sweet 



gtiboy66 said:


> r


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## borline (Nov 4, 2003)




----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

Citroen Traction Avant 









competition Honda(see exhaust, wheels) in trouble thru turn, driver attempts to correct 



Buickboy92 said:


> Anyhow, check out this 1938 Buick Series 80 Roadmaster Opera Brougham By Fernandez & Darrin. Looks just like that 1937 Rolls-Royce Phantom III Sedanca By Freestone & Webb you posted about.
> 
> red car
> 
> ...


 lol, looks like they stole the deco panels & wheels, then recolored to hide the evidence. Be outrageous if they got caught!


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

Gofish123 said:


>


 Fantastic! It's been a while since I did a _triple take_! cool, they're driving sideways...... hey, cool sidecar/racecar thingy...... _WAIT, WTF!!!_ 

I'm guessing the circus was in town. Nice set of pics overall, too. Thanks! :thumbup: 


I'll shut up & post some internet pics.  













































yeah, I'm waiting for it to load too opcorn:


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

A classic pic of one of our own members :thumbup: 










annnnd....


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

TooDub said:


> lol, looks like they stole the deco panels & wheels, then recolored to hide the evidence. Be outrageous if they got caught!


 Haha, it does. Now here are two cars that most definitely outrageous. The 1948 Cadillac Saoutchik Series 62 By Saoutchik. :thumbup:










And this 1934 Thrupp & Maberly Rolls-Royce Phantom II Allweather Convertible "Star of India"





































Quote about the "Star of India"



> From the early days of motoring, Rolls-Royce cars were favorites of the Maharajahs of India. The rulers of the pre-independence princely states had considerable wealth and were inclined to spend it, on clothes, jewelry, royal palaces and fine motor cars. And so it was in 1934 that His Highness Dharmendrasinhji Lakhajiraj, the Thakore Sahib (Lord) of Rajkot, decided to replace his 20-year-old Rolls-Royce with a new one - not just any Rolls-Royce, but one that has become renowned as the "Star of India", named for the famous 563-carat star sapphire.
> 
> Thakore Sahib Dharmendrasinhji Lakhajiraj ordered a Rolls-Royce Phantom II to replace the 1909 Barker-bodied Silver Ghost open-drive landaulet (chassis number 60797) that he had inherited from his father. Chassis 188PY was duly completed at the Rolls-Royce works at Derby and dispatched to London coachbuilders Thrupp & Maberly Ltd. for a handsome and striking All-Weather Cabriolet body.


----------



## rlfletch (Jun 11, 2000)

om617952 said:


>


 WINNER! 

One of a kind priceless prototype of one of the coolest cars ever? Check. 
Being beat mercilessly around a track? Check. 
Having its tail hung ridiculously and unnecessarily far in a corner? Win! 

If Mercedes built that car tomorrow they would have aline around the block of depositors.:thumbup:


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

mavric_ac said:


> anyone else know Faye?:thumbup::laugh:


 haha damn, i didnt even notice. you know what we really need? a cars feat. girls vIII


----------



## 91gti20v (Jul 18, 2001)

AHFlynn said:


> haha damn, i didnt even notice. you know what we really need? a cars feat. girls vIII


 I might have an idea who Faye is...


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Arapaho said:


>


 :thumbup:


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

pfunkn87 said:


> Am I the only one who is strictly Brunettes > Blondes?


 i am the same way. 
always.


----------



## Gofish123 (Jun 12, 2010)

WARNING: OLD SCHOOL CONTENT! :laugh:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Chilledman (Jul 15, 2010)

pfunkn87 said:


> Am I the only one who is strictly Brunettes > Blondes?


 JIMP and I dont know why but godamn shes hot :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

^^ Wow she could touch my Golf any day ... 


Found these in an article on Israel's 2006 assault on Lebanon 
Wish I had high-res versions but I don't have a computer, these are cell-sized  
Was going to start a "German cars in non-German places" thread but that'll hafta wait until my computer arrives.


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

Buickboy92 said:


> Now here are two cars that most definitely outrageous.


 Yes they do/are! Here is your punishment for grammer/proofreading fail that displays a serious lack of respect for this thread, as well as posting such cars in the first place(only saw one, also punishable)  









Now _here_ is a car that most definitely outrages. I'm sure you could find something worse... See what i did there?


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

kasbah said:


>


 I like it. Speaking of 1959, did you see this? 









Sister ships :thumbup:


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

& here's the '59 Olds - but I just don't feel it like the two other sisters ^^


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

so colorful 
 



surfinsk8r said:


> :beer:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

TheGreenspanator said:


>


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

[URL=http://img17.imageshack.us/i/4588351119372b3a1f3bo.jpg/] 
 
 
 
 
[URL=http://img407.imageshack.us/i/pubporsche76.jpg/] 
 
 
[URL=http://img824.imageshack.us/i/jordan24oct20090501.jpg/]


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)




----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

pfunkn87 said:


> Am I the only one who is strictly Brunettes > Blondes?


 I prefer redheads but really i would take anything, even chemotherapy out-patient over a blond. Blonds in my book are skanks. I dose not matter who they are the hair makes them look trashy. Esp the stupid ones that dye their hair blond.:banghead:


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

Agreed, its just the hair. I rarely see a blonde im attracted to. Not saying they dont exist, but im a brunette chaser by trade. Redheads are AOK too


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

TooDub said:


> Yes they do/are! Here is your punishment for grammer/proofreading fail that displays a serious lack of respect for this thread, as well as posting such cars in the first place(only saw one, also punishable)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn my proofreading skills :banghead: Wow, now that is a hard one to beat. Lets see what I can do. 

Ah ha! I think I've got it! The 1905 Panhard et Levassor Type Q Labourdette! Yeah.  










This is another nice one! The 1931 Voisin C23 Myra. good stuff. :thumbup: 










And finally we have The 1927 Voisin C11.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Oct 25, 2009)

My toys the last 4 years


----------



## rferic18 (May 13, 2001)

pfunkn87 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks she looks beat?:what:


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Oct 25, 2009)

rferic18 said:


> pfunkn87 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who thinks she looks beat?:what:
> ...


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

mellbergVWfan said:


> ^^^She had a modified .:R32 at one point. I can't find any pics of it though.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

dawnskaybug are you relieving yourself on your buddy?


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

I still like the old packards


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

IHateSpeedBumps said:


> dawnskaybug are you relieving yourself on your buddy?












Yeah guy, you might consider cutting back on the :beer::beer::beer: before these outings, or at least know who's packing a camera


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Just a quick aside that I'd like to raise a glass to the man who invented high heels. God bless him.


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

You like trucks? 












































































































The _original_ Clubman - not really a truck, but hauls a lot so call it a mini-*van*  









& the current Clubman, AC Schnitzer version


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

kowabonga said:


>


 Uma Therman?


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Geechie_Suede said:


> Uma Therman?


 no, not even close


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Arapaho said:


>


Name? WOW!  :thumbup:


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

TooDub said:


> Yes they do/are! Here is your punishment for *grammer*/proofreading fail that displays a serious lack of respect for this thread, as well as posting such cars in the first place(only saw one, also punishable)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WagonHatch (Jan 28, 2008)

Anyone know where hipster dog came from?


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

TooDub said:


> Yes they do/are! Here is your punishment for grammer/proofreading fail that displays a serious lack of respect for this thread, as well as posting such cars in the first place(only saw one, also punishable)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





PsychoVolvo said:


>


ohhh the ironeeee  I'm so ashamed:laugh:


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

audifans said:


> Nice little Packard





kowabonga said:


> I still like the old packards


me too! fast forward 20years



























my neighbor had one just like this^^^


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

ImitationOfLife said:


>


o hi that looks familiar



TooDub said:


> fresh pic(to me), old favorite, Lancia Delta


Thanks, I didn't have that.:thumbup: Wonder if it might be the same car? :what:


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

:thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Sporin said:


> Just a quick aside that I'd like to raise a glass to the man who invented high heels. God bless him.


you got that right


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

One of my pics in the first post. Yay. :thumbup:


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

Blunderbuss said:


>


I shot a similar Javelin, in a similar location a little while back. Love 'em.


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

I was looking at Allards in those endless archives at .conceptcarz.com and thought I would share the ones I'm saving. I hope there aren't _too_ many & that you enjoy them.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

nice ....


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

kowabonga said:


>


Nice. :thumbup:


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

rferic18 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks she looks beat?:what:


Beat, white trash, whatever. She might have a nice body, but anyone who would dress like that in public is a (insert derogatory comment here).


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

without a pic, I have no idea who you are referring to


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## GRNWNV (Jul 24, 2001)

some pics from work


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

TooDub said:


> o hi that looks familiar
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I didn't have that.:thumbup: Wonder if it might be the same car? :what:



It's not the same car 

Top ones a 16v Integrale, bottom one is an Evoluzione (note the more pronounced and longer wheel arch flare). Also the 16v doesn't come with a spoiler.

anywho...


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

konigwheels said:


> Beat, white trash, whatever. She might have a nice body, but anyone who would dress like that in public is a (insert derogatory comment here).


It's funny, I read this post and instantly thought of this line from a movie I once watched... "You know how I know you're gay??"


----------



## DzlDub (Aug 16, 2007)

That's a classy lady right there, tramp stamp covering the whole back, 1980s pants, prostitute heels, shirt showing underboob and a face that looks like its spent the better part of the decade in a trailer park with a guy who regularly wears a wife beater.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

see statement above said picture and multiply it x2 now










there, don't want to offend any more gay dudes


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Deltac said:


> It's not the same car
> 
> Top ones a 16v Integrale, bottom one is an Evoluzione (note the more pronounced and longer wheel arch flare). Also the 16v doesn't come with a spoiler.
> 
> anywho...


WOW!!!! That's a lot of yellow!  Yeahhhhh.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Saw this little model tonight in Seattle on 99 going north.

yummm


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

Tonite's haul, from... well try to guess.





































Did you like the Allards? How about this one?




































 oh, it's an Austin-Healey Sprite.


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

Bazooka said:


> Saw this little model tonight in Seattle on 99 going north.
> 
> yummm


:thumbup:


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

leegf said:


>


I've never seen this version of the 2002 before. At first glance, I didn't like it because I LOVE the fishbowl wrap-around windows of the regular 2002, but 3 pictures later I was sold.


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

Bazooka said:


> Saw this little model tonight in Seattle on 99 going north.
> 
> yummm


For surius? There's a Touring tii up here?! :thumbup:


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Bazooka said:


> Saw this little model tonight in Seattle on 99 going north.
> 
> yummm





der audidude said:


> For surius? There's a Touring tii up here?! :thumbup:


Correct. Pretty young guy sailing along playing with a Subaru from the West Seattle Bridge.

I couldn't tell what is was, so I kept following to get a bettter look. I just couldn't stop doing double takes.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Der Audidude said:


> For surius? There's a Touring tii up here?! :thumbup:


evidently.

Seems I caught a glimpse of this one....

if not this particular one, the one I saw was red.

I mean, how many of these dang things could possibly be up here???


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

audifans said:


> evidently.
> 
> Seems I caught a glimpse of this one....
> 
> ...


nice....


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

haha...had to


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

EdRacer71 said:


> It's funny, I read this post and instantly thought of this line from a movie I once watched... "You know how I know you're gay??"


Well you got me, I was referring to this haggard wench...









So, just so you guys know, if you're not attracted to a chick that looks like she just woke up out of a roofie-hazed gangbang and has the moral ineptitude to walk around a heavily populated car show in skank panties and good will tank top you are now gay. Forgive me for steering towards "STD free" when looking for a mate. Go for it bro, I've heard the herpes you'll get is almost as fun as the Hep C! You can't lose!

What would I know though, I'm gay.


----------



## RQtechVR6 (Oct 30, 2002)

konigwheels said:


> Well you got me, I was referring to this haggard wench...
> 
> 
> So, just so you guys know, if you're not attracted to a chick that looks like she just woke up out of a roofie-hazed gangbang and has the moral ineptitude to walk around a heavily populated car show in skank panties and good will tank top you are now gay. Forgive me for steering towards "STD free" when looking for a mate. Go for it bro, I've heard the herpes you'll get is almost as fun as the Hep C! You can't lose!
> ...



Yeah... but dude...the body...


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

konigwheels said:


> Well you got me, I was referring to this haggard wench...
> 
> So, just so you guys know, if you're not attracted to a chick that looks like she just woke up out of a roofie-hazed gangbang and has the moral ineptitude to walk around a heavily populated car show in skank panties and good will tank top you are now gay. Forgive me for steering towards "STD free" when looking for a mate. Go for it bro, I've heard the herpes you'll get is almost as fun as the Hep C! You can't lose!
> 
> What would I know though, I'm gay.



yup...you are. Sorry that I have to inform you of this. Any guy who sees ONE picture of a girl and automatically shoots her down as a butter faced slut has got to love the .... or is somewhat related to Mel Gibson.


----------



## Kyledamile (Jul 2, 2009)

You guys are CRAZY. This girl looks sooooo haggard. konigwheels is right on this one.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

nothing like a little idiotic arguing to mess with a great pic thread.

Take it outside guys. Everyone has different tastes in women and in cars.

Post em up without a lot of ridiculous blather...


Carry on


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

thanks


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## BrianGriffin (Sep 15, 2005)

*An Evening Well Spent.*

This thread
+ The last 56 minutes
+ *Tall* Knob Creek + water
+ RJD2 station on Pandora
= why I come here in the first place.

:thumbup:


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

dear bwk....

you are probably going to get it locked with a couple of those pics. just a little too far over the line for some, most likely...
in fact, the vw v...... is way to graphic.

no full nudity.... it's just not gonna fly

keep it car related please.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

please pull the vw VAG.....


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Av. (Jul 28, 2009)

lol @ the dude who posted a vagina


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Blunderbuss said:


>


love that.....


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

TopDown_ said:


> Everyone has different tastes in women and in cars.


 No some people on this board actually have standards, but seeing what some people post you can tell they have very low or no standards when i comes to women(if you could call the trash they post women)


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

can we just get back to the business of posting pics, please?


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

Lightnin' said:


> can we just get back to the business of posting pics, please?


Amen to that.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

x2

it's a picture thread


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

IHateSpeedBumps said:


> No some people on this board actually have standards, but seeing what some people post you can tell they have very low or no standards when i comes to women(if you could call the trash they post women)


STFU!


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

TopDown_ said:


> nothing like a little idiotic arguing to mess with a great pic thread.
> 
> Take it outside guys. Everyone has different tastes in women and in cars.


And some of us have different tastes entirely.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

patrickvr6 said:


> STFU!


seriously.

If you wanna mindlessly quibble over women/men/cars start your own damn thread

some of you would argue endlessly over whether her/his bellybutton was 2 mm too far to the left or whether the license plate frame was mounted an inch too low.

get over it and put up some pictures.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Arapaho said:


> Amen to that.


Haha, that's the most hilarious photo of that car, I've ever seen. :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

what's the diff between this thread and the hot shizz thread?


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm likin' that


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

x2


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

audifans said:


>


Amazing. Infiniti needs to make this NOW! :thumbup:


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Blunderbuss said:


>


Nice and clean orange Cortina :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

So much win in here!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

EdRacer71 said:


> haha...had to


I took this outside my apt. one morning. 










Back on topic:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BrianGriffin said:


> This thread
> + The last 56 minutes
> + *Tall* Knob Creek + water
> + RJD2 station on Pandora
> ...


I am sipping a Jameson on the rocks and listening to The Colossus. :thumbup:


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

DUTCHMANia said:


> what's the diff between this thread and the hot shizz thread?


OK to post a little completely random crap here if u post enough snazzy cars. I think.

ie







:laugh:

Also, no obsession with/arguing over the desirability of random females lacking awesome vehicles over there.




om617952 said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice set, and I don't mean boobs. 

To everybody: I want MORE jumping cars, please!!! Can you show me them? opcorn:



























August? Convertible? Yes, please!



























random female/awesome car 




































:what: Queenmobile


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

This 1938 Talbot-Lago T150C is absolutely stunning! 



















:thumbup:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

VWestlife said:


> And some of us have different tastes entirely.


Or some do and just don't know it or admit it yet.


----------



## jamezwhite (Jun 22, 2002)

kasbah said:


> without a pic, I have no idea who you are referring to


legs!


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Amazing 1952 Buick Series 70 Roadmaster. Wonderful color too.  :thumbup:


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

Buickboy92 said:


> Amazing 1952 Buick Series 70 Roadmaster. Wonderful color too.  :thumbup:


Agree totally on color, but I hate landau or any of those vinyl covered tops! Except this one! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Of all the cars in this thread, I just _might_ pick this to own & drive around on Sundays.  And I believe I could actually afford to keep it going. 



















really love those grilles.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

TooDub said:


> Agree totally on color, but I hate landau or any of those vinyl covered tops! Except this one! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Of all the cars in this thread, I just _might_ pick this to own & drive around on Sundays.  And I believe I could actually afford to keep it going.
> 
> ...


That is what is so great about these late 1940s, early 1950s Buick's is that they are easy to drive. :thumbup: have a enough power to keep up with modern traffic and they look good. 

Like this 1953 Buick Series 70 Roadmaster. :thumbup:


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

Here's a few more.



























TooDub said:


> To everybody: I want MORE jumping cars, please!!! Can you show me them? opcorn:


OK!


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Lagonda Rapide FTW!


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

This awesome hunk of metal, The Knight XV.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

'38 ....


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Blunderbuss said:


> '38 ....


 That 1938 Talbot Lago T-150 CSS is like a voluptuous woman that will stop you dead in your tracks.  So beautiful, she almost hurts to look at.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## GRNWNV (Jul 24, 2001)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

This 1936 Peugeot 402 Andreau is pretty cool!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll just make this easy 

You can find my internet automotive findings in the 1900+ posts i have made in this thread 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3438832-TCL-hot-shizz-(post-your-pics)


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Blunderbuss said:


>


Sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

Buickboy92 said:


> Sweet! :thumbup:


Agreed, very tastefully done MK1.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Come on people lets keep this going! :thumbup:


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

might as well memorialize this thing



lots of work.

$2500 paint job by Maaco


----------



## blueduece (Sep 11, 2007)

*10 pages and no*


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Bazooka said:


>


Oh Yes.  :thumbup:


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

1931 Voisin C20 Mylord Demi-Berline. Drop dead sexy.  :thumbup:


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

lagunaroone said:


>


My pic LIVES! man, that is one OLD pic. And yes, she looks nearly that good many years later. Oh, stealing it is uncool. :sly::laugh::laugh:


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

kowabonga said:


>


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

StormChaser said:


> My pic LIVES! man, that is one OLD pic. And yes, she looks nearly that good many years later. Oh, stealing it is uncool. :sly::laugh::laugh:


Talk about damning with faint praise.:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

AKADriver said:


> Talk about damning with faint praise.:thumbup::laugh:


LOL, not to get into this debate again, but I think she was a hottie. Even if she's at 7/10 of where she was before, she's still gotta be slammin. Stormchaser - how do you know her?

On to pics...


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)




----------



## dmonday (Jul 22, 2009)

audifans said:


>


I've never cared for that body style, until now.


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

Rukh said:


> LStormchaser - how do you know her?


Ex but we still keep in "touch" from time to time.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

Time for a GTI said:


>












:sly:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

me likey.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

konigwheels said:


> Well you got me, I was referring to this haggard wench...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice man. I convinced her (my GF at the time) to let me snag one pic of her like that. Don't assume so much.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

MrMook said:


>



I love it!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

patrikman said:


> me likey.


WOW. Now She's a beaut!  :thumbup:


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

StormChaser said:


> Nice man. I convinced her (my GF at the time) to let me snag one pic of her like that. Don't assume so much.


Well going by the picture agree with him. If I saw that i would also steer clear of her. Nothing against your ex, just saying based on the picture she looks rather rough.:beer:


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

IHateSpeedBumps said:


> Well going by the picture agree with him. If I saw that i would also steer clear of her. Nothing against your ex, just saying based on the picture she looks rather rough.:beer:


You guys are crazy. She's got a great body and she's making a funny face. Probably because she's a nice girl and StormChaser's got her out there in her undies, and she's embarrassed. Look at her face as it would be if it weren't scrunched up and she's very pretty.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

How could we possibly leave out this gal?


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

or this one


----------



## Vwgeist (Mar 25, 2008)

Blunderbuss said:


> or this one



Sideburns, eww


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

Vwgeist said:


> Sideburns, eww


I had to scroll up and see if your user name was VWestlife. Nothing wrong with some shewolf from time to time:thumbup:


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

don't remember if this long legged gal has been posted, but she is worth a repeat


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

White Jetta said:


> I had to scroll up and see if your user name was VWestlife. Nothing wrong with some shewolf from time to time:thumbup:


Nothing wrong with this, either. :thumbup:


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

audifans said:


>


Damn! Those look to be "Randar" wheels, with the old air-cooled VW wide-5 bolt pattern.


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

SidVicious said:


> You guys are crazy. She's got a great body and she's making a funny face.


I am sure if she was not in public looking like a tramp i would agree with you that she looks good. But going on the PICTURE she looks beat. Not something i would approach without protection


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)




----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

SidVicious said:


> You guys are crazy. She's got a great body and she's making a funny face. Probably because she's a nice girl and StormChaser's got her out there in her undies, and she's embarrassed. Look at her face as it would be if it weren't scrunched up and she's very pretty.


Pretty much, she was terrified somebody she knew would see her in her skivies. And I tried to get her to give a sexy smile and all she could do was laugh or make funny faces.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

How about some pics instead of this interminable nonsense about whether you think the girl is decent or not?


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

agreed


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

seriously... get back to pics

it's a freakin' pic thread


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

Stormchaser, did you read the thread title?

don t understand SFW?


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

Das Borgen said:


> Stormchaser, did you read the thread title?
> 
> don t understand SFW?




Pic from an old victoria's secret tv add and a pic of a girl in a skirt and half shirt? how is that NSFW? The girl barefoot_ posted is showing more.


----------



## enriquejcu (Sep 16, 2004)

Das Borgen said:


> Stormchaser, did you read the thread title?
> 
> don t understand SFW?


GTFO, troll.


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

audifans said:


>


'38?


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

Real women =)



















Mike


----------



## Some cats and a Rabbit (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

And just to appease the heterosexuals...


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

audifans said:


>


Perfect Everything! :thumbup:


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

VWestlife said:


> And just to appease the heterosexuals...


It's all good bro:beer:


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

How about some middle ground? The ultimate TCL-approved man crush:


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

kasbah said:


>


Beautiful Jag!


----------



## BMP_FTW (Jun 5, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Buickboy92 said:


> Beautiful Jag!


Rarer than the D-Type and C-Type. That's one of only 16.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

I wonder how many of you think this is real. Pretty incredible


----------



## saranynsandiego (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> Rarer than the D-Type and C-Type. That's one of only 16.


Isn't it a XKSS?


----------



## 91gti20v (Jul 18, 2001)

Buickboy92 said:


> Isn't it a XKSS?


Or a D-Type in street trim...  

They intended to make more than the 16, but a factory fire destroyed the rest of the production run.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)




----------



## geoffp (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

>


Perhaps the hottest B5 S4 I have ever seen.


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

awesome cars and slutty models :thumbup:


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

stascom said:


> awesome cars :thumbup: and slutty models :thumbdown::banghead:


FTFY:beer:


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

I'll contribute a token "slut"


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

Wheelstand said:


> I'll contribute a token "slut"


I opened page 13 and knew i smelt tuna


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

Love that Jack Criswell


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

no kiddin'

a lot of his stuff is great wallpaper


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

audifans said:


>


more info? i like this


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Sponge Bob (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

audifans said:


>


nice


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

Wheelstand said:


>





kowabonga said:


>


delightful


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

I always liked this. :laugh:


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Sortafast (Oct 6, 2001)

Bazooka said:


>


LOL... is she 4 feet tall? :laugh:


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Blunderbuss said:


>


:thumbup:  :beer:


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Barefoot_ said:


>



nice


----------



## Chilledman (Jul 15, 2010)

Sooooooo foooocking hot :beer:


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

kind of a rare Shelby

'63 King Cooper Monaco


----------



## Vwgeist (Mar 25, 2008)

VWestlife said:


>


From "Always Sunny" 

Frank: What's a power bottom? 
Mac: A power bottom is a bottom that is capable of receiving an enormous amount of power. 
Dennis: Actually Mac, you got it backwards. See a power bottom's actually generating all the power by doing most of the work. 
Frank: Does the power have to do with the size or the strength of the bottom? 
Mac: Now Dennis, I've heard that speed has something to do with it. 
Dennis: Speed has everything to do with it. You see the speed of the bottom informs the top how much pressure he's supposed to apply. Speed's the name of the game. Right buddy?


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

why thanks.

Nothing like a little edumecation to start off the Sunday morning threads

The faster she's out of her threads, the sooner I'll get to "know" her


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

nice


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

VWestlife said:


> http://lh5.ggpht.com/_OMLYyLC8HTo/SxLoEkm0Z3I/AAAAAAAAsQk/XBqfeHTgeOI/s1600/1438a%5B4%5D.jpg


You know, I've had every woman in my life tell me that when wearing sneakers with shorts, I should wear ankle socks. This dude is sporting knee highs... he's practically got _rusu sokusu_ like a Japanese schoolgirl. Do the rules change when it's little tiny booty shorts instead of my generic-white-guy cargo shorts? :laugh:


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## lagunaroone (Jun 15, 2003)

StormChaser said:


> My pic LIVES! man, that is one OLD pic. And yes, she looks nearly that good many years later. Oh, stealing it is uncool. :sly::laugh::laugh:



Then please post some new, updates pics of your "ex" girlfirend. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## jawnsense (Apr 4, 2010)

this thread contains too much win


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

lagunaroone said:


> Then please post some new, updates pics of your "ex" girlfirend. :laugh::laugh:


This seems like a fantastic suggestion.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## wanako (Nov 23, 2008)

lil' thumper said:


>


eeww. Get this vile creature away from the F40. Having it near her should be considered sacrilegious.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

^^^

moar!


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

nice Ghia


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

T-shirt = TLDNR


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

MrMook said:


> T-shirt = TLDNR


oh please... really? Fourteen words???

hint.


> she has oral skills


come on folks.. get up to speed here

oh right, if you are looking at these pics on a cell phone... forget about it


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

TITS!









CARS!


----------



## punkvideo81 (Jul 13, 2005)

A Lion in the sidecar! Awesome!!! 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gofish123 (Jun 12, 2010)

Steve Mcqueen


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Truth in advertising here.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

'49 Ferrari


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

'49 

almost as old as I am


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

fun picture.


----------



## Neo (Sep 26, 2001)

audifans said:


> '49
> 
> almost as old as I am


 LOVE that pic - anyone got a highres version?


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

punkvideo81 said:


> A Lion in the sidecar! Awesome!!!


 I have this photo (in a trio of photos) hung on my wall. :thumbup:


----------



## lookitsjeff (Aug 30, 2010)

Barefoot_ said:


>


 I'm surprised it took 13 pages for her to resurface. Anyone have the other shots of her???


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

lookitsjeff said:


> I'm surprised it took 13 pages for her to resurface. Anyone have the other shots of her???


 looks like here is one


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

^ love that thing.. 28 dodge fordor sedan with a 700hp / 1200tq turbo cummins diesel engine


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

nice clean lines


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

love this lump


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

'57 Bandini


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

^^ Could be the distortion from the wide-angle lens, but is that badge off-center?


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Wide angle lens + crooked picture


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

your call...


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

If you follow that center grill line up to the emblem it does appear to be off center, deduct 1 million dollars.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

White Jetta said:


> deduct 1 million dollars.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

snort


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

any info on that car I've never seen it before. 

nvm found it


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

Here's what the '55 Bandini looked like


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Arapaho said:


>


 Is she checking to see if both of them are still there?  

:laugh:


----------



## j.man (Jul 31, 2010)

bzcat said:


> Is she checking to see if both of them are still there?
> 
> :laugh:


 Or maybe she is checking to see if they are real!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

j.man said:


> Or maybe she is checking to see if they are real!


 This


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

cant remember if this oldie but goodie has been posed up. forgive if it's a rozap.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

ashi said:


> Here's what the '55 Bandini looked like


 really different kinda "car" back then 










750 cc motor?


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

Epic dump of folder: Images/Cars/'Other'


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Strange British Beasts


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

:what::what::what:


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

>


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

ashi said:


>


 Name?


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

Nice depiction of a dumb blonde that doesn't know the difference between a toilet and a car, i'd hit it! 

Oh, this isn't a caption this picture thread.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

Rabbit drivers suck at parking.


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

kowabonga said:


>


 


OMFG!!


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

Leno approves of the above rear carriage


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

Bazooka said:


>


 Something about pixels.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

quite impressive.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

pat_ernzen said:


> Something about pixels.


 I agreed with you...since the glow around that sign seemed odd, but then I found this:


----------



## Gofish123 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## krey (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Gofish123 (Jun 12, 2010)

krey said:


>


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

I have alwys liked this shot.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

What's the story on this car?


----------



## alex_bgnet (Jan 7, 2004)

bastion72 said:


> What's the story on this car?


 Got to 1min 39sec.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## sbvwfanatic (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## sbvwfanatic (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## jbigs268 (Dec 1, 2009)

Possibly the best thread in the world of awesome threads


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

Barefoot_ said:


>


 Umm, butterface... 


:what:


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

You just gotta have the right perspective


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

Love this thread....


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*!*

She thinks so!


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

Bazooka said:


> You just gotta have the right perspective


 Ummm, nope. Still a butterface... 

:what: 


To each their own I guess.


----------



## RthirtyHUGE (May 4, 2008)

Bazooka said:


> wildebeest.jpg


----------



## Gofish123 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

MrMook said:


> :beer::beer::beer:


 
This post is full of win. Keira Knightly,


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

'55 Moretti


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Barefoot_ said:


>


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

'66 Bizzarini


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Gofish123 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

I would wreck that girl. It would be the craziest 47 seconds of her life.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Barefoot_ said:


>


 That pose looks familiar......


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Buickboy92 said:


> :thumbup:


 What a pretty tiara!


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

JMillerUA6 said:


> Barefoot_ said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

hell, I'd do her 

I'm sure that mouth can do some tricks 

 










Can't wait to hear all the furor over this smoker


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

MrMook said:


> What a pretty tiara!


 Haha. :laugh:


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

wide eyed


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Blunderbuss said:


> wide eyed


 
....and bushy-tailed. 










(car and plane content)


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

sounds about right on the "tail"


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

BumpSteer said:


> '66 Bizzarini


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Barefoot_ said:


>





Geechie_Suede said:


>





mitcompressor said:


> hell, I'd do her....I'm sure that mouth can do some tricks


 It wasn't my idea, I swear.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

wow... this is getting good. 

Some of you are very talented!! 

Keep it up...


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

I wouldn't mind _Holden_ some a' those! Ba_zing_a! 

Ladies and Gentlemen: Linda Vaughn and the Hurst sisters, Nikki and Marsha!


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## DzlDub (Aug 16, 2007)

I


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

I know this is a pic thread, but I had to post this. I really love this commercial. I am sure most of you have seen it. 

Shell filmed a variety of historic Ferrari Formula 1 cars blasting through the streets of some of the world's greatest cities. The crew visited Rome, Monaco, Rio, Sydney, New York and Hong Kong. Make sure you turn your speakers up for this one.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

DzlDub said:


> I


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Lead Sled...


----------



## dustinwark (Dec 3, 2008)

Barefoot_ said:


>


 melissa midwest, if anyone wants more pictures of her google it, she might possible be a pron star :laugh:


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## bora-brazil (Nov 27, 2001)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

lil' thumper said:


>


 
The car is amazing. it would look even better w/o the flames on the side of it.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

agree with you on the cobra.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> It wasn't my idea, I swear.


 Wow... Just wow.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

but a great idea none the less. 

and perfectly executed


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

sweet


----------



## ZLandrum (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

mood shot is delightful 



nothing-leaves-stock said:


>


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

No one quote this please...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

ZLandrum said:


> Bagged_"I love TCL forever!"_chick.jpg


 Nice. I made this one, too. With your help, we can rid the internet of non-perfect women.

http://lh4.ggpht.com/_ApCxuTPYhRc/TEDEbJ478TI/AAAAAAAADUc/w0GguWSiheg/s800/rwmjdb45.jpg


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

love that setting 

 



mitcompressor said:


>


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

bumpsteer said:


>


yes!...moar!!!!


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

"I never try anything. I just do it. Wanna try me?"


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

pony cars


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

ponies indeed


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

yes, yes.

I know she wouldn't know what to do with a wrench 

Who cares?


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

I love this pic, she is waiting for me. Here I am sweetheart, get in and let's go!


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Always loved these....


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Barefoot_ said:


>


HOLY COW! I love it! What kind of Ford is this? I know it is from Australia for one. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

ford falcon gt.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

ah 

the falcon


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

this deserves a caption... speakin' of wide eyed


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

nah, she's clearly doing a great job adjustable wrenching the ground wire. 

The photographer couldn't pull that battery cover, and tell her to put the wrench on the terminal bolt? :laugh:



mitcompressor said:


> yes, yes.
> 
> I know she wouldn't know what to do with a wrench
> 
> Who cares?


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

kowabonga said:


>


 Damn! so much win in this thread! please continue & don't stop.


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

deucestudios said:


> nah, she's clearly doing a great job adjustable wrenching the ground wire.


And the metal belt pressed against the fender...

She should not of left the kitchen:what:


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

kowabonga said:


> this deserves a caption... speakin' of wide eyed


Zooey Deschanel, :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

One by one....


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

McBanagon said:


> One by one....


Original?


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

StormChaser said:


> Original?


 really?

look about 5 posts up. :sly:


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

I agree with that paper bag, but the above blonde does not need one.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

..... yes ... it's car related... she is headed for her car


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

wantacad said:


> really?
> 
> look about 5 posts up. :sly:


Damn, I'm an idiot.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

nothing like a lil' side boob to usher in a new season


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Tired of all the skankage in this thread, so here's some _real_ hotness: Gear-driven S20





































http://speedhunters.com/archive/2010/07/27/gallery-gt-gt-a-quick-stop-os-giken.aspx


----------



## alex_bgnet (Jan 7, 2004)

nickthaskater said:


> Tired of all the skankage in this thread, so here's some _real_ hotness: ...


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Whadda boat!


----------



## punkvideo81 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## personman (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

wow

'49 Delayhaye Saoutchick

(that is some name)


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

TooDub said:


> Yes they do/are! Here is your punishment for gramm*e*r/proofreading fail that displays a serious lack of respect for this thread, as well as posting such cars in the first place(only saw one, also punishable)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It grammar


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

subliminalmk1 said:


> It grammar


_It's_ grammar.


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## cxg231 (Sep 24, 2002)




----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

nickthaskater said:


> Tired of all the skankage in this thread, so here's some _real_ hotness: Gear-driven S20


reminds me of this gem:










i made a DFV in autodesk inventor about 5-6 years ago in high-school. i have a vid i can post of it. :beer:


----------



## cu4life7 (Jul 8, 2009)

You guys have some weird tastes in women... But luckily for you, the cars are beautiful.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

mitcompressor said:


> wow
> 
> '49 Delayhaye Saoutchick
> 
> (that is some name)


Saoutchick is also the name of the coachbuilder who built it.

http://www.coachbuild.com/index.php?option=com_gallery2&Itemid=50&g2_itemId=28052


----------



## Jesse (Jun 11, 1999)

nickthaskater said:


> Tired of all the skankage in this thread, so here's some _real_ hotness: Gear-driven S20


**** YEA.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Lightnin' said:


> ..... yes ... it's car related... she is headed for her car


weird?

eh... so what?


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

Lightnin' said:


>


Lucky for her they are that big to distract from that ugly mug of hers.


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

boy, if this isn't a picky bunch.

Hell, i'll take her.... no... wait... gahhhh... those are the words that got us into the paperbag cutout routine before


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

Arapaho said:


> boy, if this isn't a picky bunch.
> 
> Hell, i'll take her.... no... wait... gahhhh... those are the words that got us into the paperbag cutout routine before


i suspect there's quite a bit of this going on..


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Ya think?


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

cxg231 said:


>


Story behind this?:what:


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

subliminalmk1 said:


> Story behind this?:what:


Man wins race, man gets scented panties?

Profit?


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

I figure this gal deserves another posting


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

subliminalmk1 said:


> Story behind this?:what:


She was itching really badly


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

very nice and worth a repeat


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## strapontin (Sep 11, 2006)

MrMook said:


>


I used to live close to that track!! 
Still exists too: 1/8 mile drag track, small oval and a road course. Sanair, located in St-Pie-de-Bagot, not far east of Montreal. 

CSB and all...


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

1940 Lincoln Continental Coupe.


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

'37 Bugatti


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

nickthaskater said:


> Tired of all the skankage in this thread, so here's some _real_ hotness: Gear-driven S20
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhhhh.... Uggghhhhhhh.... *grabs napkin*.... DRoooooooLLLLLL


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

particularly sweet


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Bazooka said:


>


HOTNESS!


----------



## cxg231 (Sep 24, 2002)

subliminalmk1 said:


> Story behind this?:what:


The best info I have been able to find is that the driver is Phil Hill and the lady was wowed by being that close to a World Champion and liberated her panties...

Take that with a grain of salt - we all know how "accurate" the interwebs are.


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

i bet he just told the lady: "ill give you 5grand for your panties" just because he can and to impress his friends on the paddock...
surely he has 5 grand to spare and become a panty getter legend.
i personally know some people that would do it...


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## GDJ (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

The Mercedes-Benz 190 E 2.5-16 Evolution II :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## punkvideo81 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## DzlDub (Aug 16, 2007)

Ahh something about the retro style just gets me all worked up, ugnnnnnnnn!!!!!


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

ashi said:


>


This deserves a repost.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

MrMook said:


>


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Lightnin' said:


>


I love the DB4!


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

http://www.modifiedcars.com/gallery/2010/Tuning_World_Bodensee/high_38.jpg

(Pic is huuuge...)


----------



## vssman (Sep 29, 2010)

*This one*

Wow if only,


----------



## vssman (Sep 29, 2010)

audifans said:


> love this lump


My neighbor is responsible for this one the million+ holden


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

kasbah said:


>


Even I can tell this is a p-shop and I know nothing of pixels and have not seen many in my time.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

GsR said:


> http://www.modifiedcars.com/gallery/2010/Tuning_World_Bodensee/high_38.jpg
> 
> (Pic is huuuge...)


What is a _live_ hooker doing in there?


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

MrMook said:


>


more on this


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

RTFM








16yo??? Is this a UK thing?


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

a couple of vwlarry's contributions in a thread on Jim Hall and downforce

along with the rear shot of the fabulous "vacuum cleaner" car





vwlarry said:


>


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

MrMook said:


> RTFM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

kowabonga said:


>



SWEET BABY JESUS!!! One of my all time favorite cars!!!!


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## richardsc (Feb 1, 2008)

Henni said:


> SWEET BABY JESUS!!! One of my all time favorite cars!!!!



Perhaps you'll enjoy this Mangusta racing car then 


































now with sound:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

sweet


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

And she gets a reprieve


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

richardsc said:


> Perhaps you'll enjoy this Mangusta racing car then


You win.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

My contribution... a beauty i snapped in Pertsmouth, NH this summer


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

2035cc16v said:


> My contribution... a beauty i snapped in Pertsmouth, NH this summer


wow... that's nice

and you happened to have a camera at the right moment

way to go!


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

nice body


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

StormChaser said:


>



















































Anyway


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Paxton Porsche Phoenix


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## punkvideo81 (Jul 13, 2005)

What more could a girl want?










Interesting use of a Dodge Challenger...


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Skiptastic!


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

punkvideo81 said:


>


I think it's funny when people think they're being all patriotic by hanging a gigantic flag, but then they put it up backwards like that. Stars always go in the upper-left.

How to hang a flag


> 8. When the flag is displayed in a manner other than by being flown from a staff, it should be displayed flat, whether indoors or out. When displayed either horizontally or vertically against a wall, the union should be uppermost and to the flag's own right, that is, to the observer's left. When displayed in a window it should be displayed in the same way, that is with the union or blue field to the left of the observer in the street


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

MrMook said:


> Skiptastic!


Thats DJ for HOT FIAAAAA :laugh:


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

'29 Franklin


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

Time for a GTI said:


> Even I can tell this is a p-shop and I know nothing of pixels and have not seen many in my time.


Think the artificial lighting and weird compression make it look like that.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

nice....


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## johnnyOcho (Oct 24, 2009)

that is all


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

shes a keeper


----------



## ZLandrum (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

AZGolf said:


> I think it's funny when people think they're being all patriotic by hanging a gigantic flag, but then they put it up backwards like that. Stars always go in the upper-left.
> 
> How to hang a flag


Yes. I can't stand it when people fly the flag inappropriately. :banghead:


----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

AZGolf said:


> I think it's funny when people think they're being all patriotic by hanging a gigantic flag, but then they put it up backwards like that. Stars always go in the upper-left.


I don't find it funny, just sad, especially when the internet will find you official US code on flying the flag with a two second search http://www.senate.gov/reference/resources/pdf/RL30243.pdf.

Added to that- the code is often attached to every state's website where you can find links to order a high-quality flag that has been flown over the US capitol(sometimes on your senators' websites), your state capitol, or both. Neat thing to have.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Tornado2dr said:


> I don't find it funny, just sad, especially when the internet will find you official US code on flying the flag with a two second search


[off topic]

I don't find it funny, or sad. More trivial, really. I think people can use the flag image to show their patriotism if they want....... however, there are a sh**-ton of tacky, tasteless people out there who don't know when enough is enough.

The only reason I think it would be wise to stick with the "branding standards" set forth in the flag code is to restore the impact and significance that it should have. For example, the flag is everywhere. It's become an annoying image. There are so many bumper-sticker patriots running around yelling about America that it's become meaningless. Flag pins, flag candy wrappers, Old Navy flag shirts, flag pencils, flag stickers, flag plates, flag tchotchkies made in China handed out at campaign events. It's awful. I see a flag anywhere these days, and I roll my eyes. Give it a break.

[/off topic]


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

My new wife.


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## ModelCitizen (Mar 26, 2004)

Big_Bird said:


> My new wife.


Oh yeah? Bring her over and we'll do a swap (ok, swap plus cash).


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

ModelCitizen said:


> Oh yeah? Bring her over and we'll do a swap (ok, swap plus cash).


Can't, just picked her up. If I sell now, I'll take a loss.


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Another Delayhaye


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## deadguy (Apr 13, 2001)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

somehow I'm loving this old swoopy iron


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

red thong huh?


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## Sponge Bob (Jun 8, 2009)

Arapaho said:


>



MOAR!!!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Sponge Bob said:


> MOAR!!!












:laugh:


----------



## DmanLT (Jan 29, 2009)

Bazooka said:


>


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

Big_Bird said:


> My new wife.


You wish


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## sbvwfanatic (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

nice


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

mitcompressor said:


> nice


 ummmmmmm what were we talking about? i forgot


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I forgot my own name for a second there. :laugh:


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

mitcompressor said:


> nice


 So.. 



...um.. 




..yeah.. 






...what?


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## vdubkid4life (Aug 15, 2007)

Jesus.. 




Bazooka said:


>


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## 91gti20v (Jul 18, 2001)

mitcompressor said:


> nice


 
A google search for "Scott Church Photography" might be worth your time if you like this pic...


----------



## corradokreep (Jul 23, 2004)

vdubkid4life said:


> Jesus..


 I KNOW. Those rims on that car look AMAZING!!!


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

91gti20v said:


> A google search for "Scott Church Photography" might be worth your time if you like this pic...


 yep 

only thing with his website photos is.... I couldn't get an image URL off of them as they are in slideshow format 

any solution to that challenge? 

in the meantime... where I got the inside view of the girl in the car from was the deviant art site.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

91gti20v said:


> A google search for "Scott Church Photography" might be worth your time if you like this pic...


 The man sure does love neked ladies. Can't fault him for that. Great work though.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

mitcompressor said:


>


 I see vulva, I see France. I see this girl's underpants.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

really. 

I think if I were to stare that hard at the picture, I'd wind up going blind. 

still an intriguing shot


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

well it is sorta car related.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

Blunderbuss said:


>


 to bad its a replica and a pretty ****ty one too


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

and just for fun 

Miss America 1951


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

SVT2888 said:


> -Leo


 hats off to CNC


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

^^ :thumbup:


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Bustov (Mar 24, 1999)

kasbah said:


>


 WOW


----------



## Mooosman (Jul 28, 2009)

kasbah said:


> Miss America 1951


 What a dish!:thumbup:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

exactly....


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

titled.... long cool woman.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Mike_Honcho (Jan 4, 2009)

WOW....you know you have arrived when you are spinning slicks this size at 300+mph. This is a perfect example of what happens to those slicks when they spin as they literally turn square and slap the ground.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

agreed.. 

love mark rebilas photography 

Something rather mild below


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Mike_Honcho said:


> WOW....you know you have arrived when you are spinning slicks this size at 300+mph. This is a perfect example of what happens to those slicks when they spin as they literally turn square and slap the ground.


 That's the reaction of them dropping the throttle at the end of the run. Awesome shot. One in a million.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

can't resist this little hot number


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

Lightnin' said:


> can't resist this little hot number


 I'm usually not the type to complain about "pointy elbows" but this chick looks like a buffed out midget! :laugh:


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

's ok 

I'll do the little ones as well. (She's a teenager, not a midget)


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

By far the most beautiful car ever.


----------



## Manu44 (Dec 5, 2003)

Again, 

If you *******s get this epic thread locked because you get a boner posting pics of trashy chicks that have nothing to do with great cars, im going to be upset.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Manu44 said:


> Again,
> 
> If you *******s get this epic thread locked because you get a boner posting pics of trashy chicks that have nothing to do with great cars, im going to be upset.


 oh settle down. It's not going to get locked because there are some females draped over some cars here. 

From what I can tell, it's been SFW and the woman pics (for the most part) have cars in them. 

OP rather opened the door to a lot of pics... not just "great cars" 

OP himself led off by saying... empty your hard drive and from the get go led off with this one 










Iranian race car driver Laleh Seddigh below


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

^^ 

agreed. Seems like things are staying SFW and cars in the pics (with occasional no car), but as noted OP had girls in the pic with no car from the outset. 

Anyway, carry on


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

me tinks she is wearing that necklace to hide something underneath it


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Time for a GTI said:


> me tinks she is wearing that necklace to hide something underneath it


 who... Milka? 

heh 

I don't think she can hide much.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

Blunderbuss said:


> who... Milka?
> 
> heh
> 
> I don't think she can hide much.


 yep... I was gonna say the same thing


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

Alfa Romeo Giulia GTAm 







































NSU Prinz


----------



## manicpi (Feb 2, 2009)

20VT*J4 said:


> I'm usually not the type to complain about "pointy elbows" but this chick looks like a buffed out midget! :laugh:


 
Name?


----------



## Sponge Bob (Jun 8, 2009)

Barefoot_ said:


>


 :thumbdown::thumbdown: :what:Tranny alert


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

Sponge Bob said:


> :thumbdown::thumbdown: :what:Tranny alert


 Nah, jsut a bad pic.


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

manicpi said:


> Name?


 who's name? wait..wut?


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

Sponge Bob said:


> :thumbdown::thumbdown: :what:Tranny alert


 I figured that one was going to snag TCL's alarm buttons. 

No tranny 

She's all female, just has some dramatic features


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Bustov (Mar 24, 1999)

Wheelstand said:


>


 Jeez this looks sweet.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Arapaho said:


> I figured that one was going to snag TCL's alarm buttons.
> 
> No tranny
> 
> She's all female, just has some ugly features


 Indeed.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

pawa_k2001 said:


> By far the most beautiful car ever.


 Bad photoshop. I mean it looks decent, but that line it appears to be taking through that corner is HORRIBLE.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

whoa..


----------



## DzlDub (Aug 16, 2007)

What happens if a pebble hits one of those impellers on the turbos when they're going full blast?


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

DzlDub said:


> What happens if a pebble hits one of those impellers on the turbos when they're going full blast?


 A thrill a minute?


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Blunderbuss said:


> who... Milka?
> 
> heh
> 
> I don't think she can hide much.


 agreed


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Tesla Model S


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

Blunderbuss said:


> agreed


 DAMN


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

another shot of that transporter


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Man, this thing is sleek


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## richardsc (Feb 1, 2008)

ashi said:


> http://autoanything.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/pikes-peak-ford-fiesta-marcus-gronholm.jpg


One of the favorite things I've ever been able to see! 
Grönholm is one of my favorite rally drivers. 

Seeing him at Pikes Peak was awesome!


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

May have already been posted, as I haven't looked at every page.










"1975, Nurburg, Germany– Hesketh-Ford Formula One racecar driver James Hunt flies during the European Grand Prix."


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

A lil' more Pike's Peak


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Lightnin' said:


> ..... yes ... it's car related... she is headed for her car



I bet she has some *nasty* nipples!


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## post-it-note-killer (Mar 25, 2004)

Here's some old school Ads I scanned from 1973

















































































































































































































__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Those are awesome, Post-It.
I especially love the Audi Fox ad.


----------



## pedrosan (Feb 6, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)




----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

more:


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Blunderbuss said:


>


I would like to see her topless in the convertible


----------



## BrianGriffin (Sep 15, 2005)

Blunderbus said:


>


Few cars have rocked my world as hard as the Roadster Shop's C1RS :thumbup: Absolutely jaw-dropping...


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Blunderbuss said:


>


sweet indeed.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

just for fun


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

mitcompressor said:


>



LMAO, is that Red Green? I see a beard, a hat, flannel, and duct tape, so it must be! :laugh:


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Slayer said:


> LMAO, is that Red Green? I see a beard, a hat, flannel, and duct tape, so it must be! :laugh:


I thought he looked familiar


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Slayer said:


>


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Lightnin' said:


>



Perfect.  Could you get more classy then this???!!! I think not! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

She seems to agree!


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

I prefer this angle


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

upon looking at the above

^

this is the result


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## under the radar (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Arapaho said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

i'll spice it up a bit


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

mitcompressor said:


>


Awesome :thumbup: But what is it? Looks like a mini Maserati.


----------



## 15cent (Sep 11, 2010)

Lightnin' said:


>


wife beater!!!...so classy!


----------



## hisham678 (Jul 9, 2003)

Buickboy92 said:


> Awesome :thumbup: But what is it? Looks like a mini Maserati.


It is french called Matra-Simca Bagheera


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Found this on flickr today...do want! 


UNITED STATES NAVY CHEVY SILVERADO PICKUP TRUCK by Navymailman, on Flickr


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Bazooka said:


> i'll spice it up a bit


1:39


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)




----------



## 91gti20v (Jul 18, 2001)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## 91gti20v (Jul 18, 2001)

mitcompressor said:


>


 Vertigo screencap???


----------



## pasateando (Mar 19, 2002)

MOAR


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

My favorite rig from Proffitt's Cruisers.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

mikegilbert said:


> Found this on flickr today...do want!
> 
> 
> UNITED STATES NAVY CHEVY SILVERADO PICKUP TRUCK by Navymailman, on Flickr


 That doesn't look real. :sly:


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

91gti20v said:


>


 MORE! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## 91gti20v (Jul 18, 2001)

Buickboy92 said:


> MORE! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 There are only a few that I can hunt down of her...


----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

Buickboy92 said:


> That doesn't look real. :sly:


 They're real. See them every now and again off-base, sometimes pulling what looks like smaller attack craft- with serious looking gents inside the truck(there are one or two seal teams based out of little creek, iirc, maybe them?).


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

91gti20v said:


> There are only a few that I can hunt down of her...


 
She has a pretty face but my hell does she wear a Size 16 mens shoe??? 






Per rules:


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

I think the large feet have something to do with the super wide angle lens the photographer was using.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Subwoofers said:


> I think the large feet have something to do with the super wide angle lens the photographer was using.


 He was using a wide angle lens? Wow, good thing her feet weren't any bigger then


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

1.8TRabbit said:


> She has a pretty face but my hell does she wear a Size 16 mens shoe???


 HER FEET you noticed her feet 

i didnt even see the feet :screwy:


----------



## 91gti20v (Jul 18, 2001)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> HER FEET you noticed her feet
> 
> i didnt even see the feet :screwy:


 Yeah.... what feet?!?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

I noticed, didn't care. She's cute. Period.


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Tornado2dr said:


> They're real. See them every now and again off-base, sometimes pulling what looks like smaller attack craft- with serious looking gents inside the truck(there are one or two seal teams based out of little creek, iirc, maybe them?).


 A couple of years ago on my way to FL I saw these with Navy Tags. Me thinks they are drug smuggler intercept boats headed to South FL...... 



















There were two of these, one behind the other. 

Pic was taken on I95S in Camden County, GA


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> HER FEET you noticed her feet
> 
> i didnt even see the feet :screwy:


 


91gti20v said:


> Yeah.... what feet?!?


 And that is why magic is still so entertaining! :laugh:


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

I'm not usually one for quoting pics, but this thing is NUTS. 



mitcompressor said:


>


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

(stolen from another member)


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

(also stolen from another member)


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> HER FEET you noticed her feet
> 
> i didnt even see the feet :screwy:


 I did notice them. Not that I'm complaining though. :laugh:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

f****** awesome, patrikman. thank you. :beer:


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

91gti20v said:


> There are only a few that I can hunt down of her...


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Tornado2dr said:


> They're real. See them every now and again off-base, sometimes pulling what looks like smaller attack craft- with serious looking gents inside the truck(there are one or two seal teams based out of little creek, iirc, maybe them?).


 Cool, thanks for the info. :thumbup:


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

under the radar said:


>


 That's the truck from the 1971 movie 'Duel'. Great movie. And it looks like the picture was taken in the same place as the movie was filmed. Crazy truck .. "...must be one of those super diesels!" ..


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I think you're right. I will have to watch Duel again one of these days.


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

nice 




Wheelstand said:


>


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

ptem said:


>


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Shawn W. said:


> haha


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

BumpSteer said:


>





Lightnin' said:


>


 I ****ing love that car. eace:


----------



## capn (Feb 19, 2004)

vdubkid4life said:


> Jesus..


 

WHERE?!?!


----------



## marek (Jan 13, 2000)

hotshoe32 said:


>


 That thing looks like it's doing 200 sitting still. Oh wait that's because it's actually doing 220..:what:


----------



## Mack' (Oct 15, 2010)

nickthaskater said:


> I ****ing love that car. eace:


 so... maybe you would like to see more?:beer: 








no thanks, only $:laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

marek said:


> That thing looks like it's doing 200 sitting still. Oh wait that's because it's actually doing 220..:what:


 Jumping out at that speed to take that photo? 

Ghost ride WIN.


----------



## bud964 (Oct 28, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm sure someone can make something clever out of this sign or caption it


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Deuce34 (Sep 16, 2003)

BumpSteer said:


>


 
fantastically perfect 
next to big ron's car, this could be absolute perfection


----------



## bud964 (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

awfully nice shot 



dOM. said:


>


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

love the look of speed 



amerikanzero said:


>


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

yumm 



intercedeGLI said:


>


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

sweet 

 



vwpaul said:


>


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

delightful 



JUS_GT_EYEZ said:


>


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

This makes me laugh: (not my pic)


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Shot by


theLumpya2 said:


> *


----------



## bud964 (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

Spammer:thumbdown:


----------



## bud964 (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

cncPete said:


> -


----------



## bud964 (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## bud964 (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## bud964 (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


 any more of these?


----------



## Cedric_s (Feb 1, 2007)

bud964 said:


>


 A friend of mine bought a pallet of those wheels, after a renault guy orderd 800 instead of 80 wheels for the dutch clio cup.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Cedric_s said:


> A friend of mine bought a pallet of those wheels, after_ a renault guy orderd 800 instead of 80_ wheels for the dutch clio cup.


 Whoops. How did nobody notice? An order of 800 wheels sound pretty damn large, unless you're a distributor, or a really good online outlet that moves a lot of product.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Ionz13 said:


> any more of these?


 car or girl?


----------



## bud964 (Oct 28, 2010)

Girl please, she's no oil painting but still very hot


----------



## bud964 (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Cedric_s (Feb 1, 2007)

MrMook said:


> Whoops. How did nobody notice? An order of 800 wheels sound pretty damn large, unless you're a distributor, or a really good online outlet that moves a lot of product.


 It happend at Renault. When you are entering an official renault cup series you buy a complete race car straight from Renault Sport. So the guy ordering the parts for those cars made a mistake and the wheels were sold too various people with close ties to renault sport.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Still partial to this one


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

bud964 said:


>


 That looks like a slightly sexier version of burgundy M3 girl


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## lagunaroone (Jun 15, 2003)

> any more of these?


 Tis tis! Aren't you engaged Matt?  

Shouldn't be checkin out Hungarian girls on the interwebz!


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Ionz13 said:


> any more of these?


 why sure.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

nice vintage vette 

with a twist


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

TaaT said:


> car or girl?


How about both the car and girl!


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Ionz13 said:


> How about both the car and girl!


hmm ok


----------



## punkvideo81 (Jul 13, 2005)

more of her please


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

^^^ Meh. Pure art? I don't want to be the pointy-elbows guy, but what's with all these skanks? 
Its like a beauty contest curated by horny 12 year olds who are destined to be on the cast of Jersey Shore VIII.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

MrMook said:


> ^^^ Meh. Pure art? I don't want to be the pointy-elbows guy, but what's with all these skanks?
> Its like a beauty contest curated by horny 12 year olds who are destined to be on the cast of Jersey Shore VIII.


I couldn't agree more. :thumbup:

Let's keep this thread clean here people!


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

not sure if these have been posted yet, enjoy


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

MrMook said:


>


Reminded me of:




















:thumbup:


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

ahmetthej3rk said:


>


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Buickboy92 said:


> I couldn't agree more. :thumbup:
> 
> Let's keep this thread clean here people!


What's wrong with that girl?


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

TaaT said:


> What's wrong with that girl?


:facepalm:
































































Stay classy.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Where can I see more about this? Awesome.


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

ahmetthej3rk said:


>


:laugh:

I'm pretty sure I know whose house that is.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Sporin said:


> Where can I see more about this? Awesome.


I really have no idea, but wish I did. I found it on a random Tumblr blog, and it had no caption, no explanation, and no link.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

TaaT said:


> What's wrong with that girl?


Just not my type is all. I like more classy girls.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

to each their own

different strokes for different folks.. Everyone has their own idea of what they like. 

No need to throw a fit around a lass just cause she doesn't float your boat

thank god there isn't any czar of holding court on what's classy around here.

Moving on here

This shot is one I just like, woman isn't intended to be representative of hot or not.... setting is superb


----------



## leegf (Jul 21, 2007)

Sporin said:


> Where can I see more about this? Awesome.





MrMook said:


> I really have no idea, but wish I did. I found it on a random Tumblr blog, and it had no caption, no explanation, and no link.


http://www.iainclaridge.co.uk/blog/?p=2432 :thumbup:


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Fantastic Fiesta :thumbup:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Buickboy92 said:


> Just not my type is all. I like more classy girls.


now that's classy...even though she looks like she might have a profile on SuicideGirls. Not that said profile would be a BAD thing in my book!


----------



## NeezDuts (Feb 22, 2010)

God you guys are such homos some times.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Can I have some higher resolution here, please? Or, if nothing else, at least a link to more? :beer:


Buickboy92 said:


> Just not my type is all. I like more classy girls.


----------



## charlie_murphy! (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

MrMook said:


>


Hey, I know that car! We did the restoration of it when I worked for ARI. I drove it to that show from Stratford to Greenwich and wound up driving it across the viewing stand to accept the award it won... the owner was too nervous to drive it that day. It's a hell of a nice driving Gullwing! 

 

And that's no BS! :bs:


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

This came up when I was looking for fixes for my pixel-related OBC issues. It's fantastic.










:laugh:


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

nickthaskater said:


> Can I have some higher resolution here, please? Or, if nothing else, at least a link to more? :beer:


If I knew I'd tell you, I've been wondering myself. I've had that image for awhile. Maybe some other members know who that is where the photo came from.


----------



## ghostsof1985 (May 8, 2010)

My brother is friends with this girl from our high school.










Her name's Tammy.


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

ghostsof1985 said:


> Her name's Tammy.


Hi Tammy. Can you move please? I can't see the car.


----------



## ghostsof1985 (May 8, 2010)

VierSpeed said:


> Hi Tammy. Can you move please? I can't see the car.


Hahahaha - that's what I thought when I saw that on facebook earlier.:facepalm:


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Tammy's got a bad case of "Caterpillar Lip". In other news, Japan be ballin' as all ****. :beer:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Buickboy92 said:


> Just not my type is all. I like more classy girls.


Now that's my kind of girl! :thumbup:


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

VierSpeed said:


> This came up when I was looking for fixes for my pixel-related OBC issues. It's fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: 

My E39 has "Fasten Seat eel" when I turn it on. :laugh:


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)




----------



## 91gti20v (Jul 18, 2001)

MrMook said:


>


These two... 

Now if only the blonde were propped up on an early E-type... (Nitpicking now)


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)




----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

TooDub said:


>


I own that bike at least :laugh:


My Aprilia RS125 125cc 2-stroke next to a Desmocidici RR..


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Buickboy92 said:


> :thumbup:


hey now. That's nice


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

BumpSteer said:


> hey now. That's nice


Indeed! :thumbup:

Try this as well.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

whats with all the streetwalking flusies?


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

definitely strange looking


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

BumpSteer said:


>


 very nice


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## VWADDICTDSCR (Aug 4, 2007)

BumpSteer said:


>


She's actually a member on Vortex. Usually sticks to the MK1 or Ontario forums


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## Mack' (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

HAHAhahHAHahahHAHAhahaaaa


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

VWADDICTDSCR said:


> She's actually a member on Vortex. Usually sticks to the MK1 or Ontario forums


If you mean talia.. that's not her.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

VierSpeed said:


>


:laugh:

That happened to me at the local karting place...I snagged the wheel while in motion and drove it back to the pits on the other 3. That place is sketchy.


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

That's a nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

VWADDICTDSCR said:


> She's actually a member on Vortex. Usually sticks to the MK1 or Ontario forums



If I am not mistaken, that is nash's girl and his rabbit..


----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

Craige-O said:


> If I am not mistaken, that is nash's girl and his rabbit..


very Kate Beckinsale in that photo


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

nicoli said:


> That's a nice. :thumbup:


I concur. :thumbup:


----------



## Sponge Bob (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Some cats and a Rabbit (Nov 5, 2009)

This Thunderbird has Trailer Park written all over it but I love it any way.:thumbup:


----------



## Sponge Bob (Jun 8, 2009)

Is that a Continental of T-bird, and what year is it?


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

May be a repost but hell...


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Always a classic:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

The guys who started it all. Notice the 99-00 Si gauge cluster.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## jayny1 (Apr 20, 2004)




----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

... and that's all I've got.


----------



## RacerrRex (Nov 21, 2008)

What part of SFW do you guys not understand?

I hate opening this thread hoping to see some clean unique cars, but all i see is a bunch of whores


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

RacerrRex said:


> What part of SFW do you guys not understand?
> 
> I hate opening this thread hoping to see some clean unique cars, but all i see is a bunch of whores


The skanks are ruining this thread. Go post your ass'n'titties smut in OT.


----------



## Zmacs (Jul 18, 2009)

I like boobs.


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

Zmacs said:


> I like boobs.


Boobies!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## RacerrRex (Nov 21, 2008)

PSU said:


>


Why do they all have the exact same face? :screwy::laugh:


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

PSU said:


>


LOL that lambo is SCREAMING for a pedobear drooling in there


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

you had be there


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

VierSpeed said:


> The skanks are ruining this thread. Go post your ass'n'titties smut in OT.


you know how I know you're gay?


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

EdRacer71 said:


> you know how I know you're gay?


Because I'm happily married and don't want to see distasteful images of scantily clad girls? :screwy:


----------



## RacerrRex (Nov 21, 2008)

VierSpeed said:


> Because I'm happily married and don't want to see distasteful images of scantily clad girls? :screwy:


LOL WIN:laugh:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Papa Whiskey


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

VierSpeed said:


> Because I'm happily married and don't want to see distasteful images of scantily clad girls? :screwy:


Well, i'm not happily married and love seeing all of the skanks being posted here, so post away:thumbup:


----------



## RacerrRex (Nov 21, 2008)

White Jetta said:


> Well, i'm not happily married and love seeing all of the skanks being posted here, so post away:thumbup:


If you love seeing skanks, go to redtube.com. This is a CAR site, so post good lookin CARS


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

White Jetta said:


> Well, i'm not happily married and love seeing all of the skanks being posted here, so post away:thumbup:






























:thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## T10 (Oct 13, 2002)

^^ did she drop her contact?


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

RacerrRex said:


> What part of SFW do you guys not understand?
> 
> I hate opening this thread hoping to see some clean unique cars, but all i see is a bunch of whores


Relax...

Per Forum rules...They are all SFW... can't help it if you don't like females... there are plenty of cars to go with the boobs.


----------



## RacerrRex (Nov 21, 2008)

BumpSteer said:


> Per Forum rules...They are all SFW... can't help it if you don't like females... there are plenty of cars to go with the boobs.
> ]


Who said i dont like females? No need for personal insults. Calm down lol.
ANd no theyre not sfw. Tell you what, show those pictures to your boss or teacher and see what they tell you since you dont know what safe for work means lol. Goodluck :thumbup:


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

VierSpeed said:


>


 
Thank you for saving page 35:thumbup:


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

VierSpeed said:


>


 I came. Hard. In my pants. Repeatedly. 

****


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

RacerrRex said:


> Who said i dont like females? No need for personal insults. Calm down lol.
> ANd no theyre not sfw. Tell you what, show those pictures to your boss or teacher and see what they tell you since you dont know what safe for work means lol. Goodluck :thumbup:


yep... I do apologize for insulting you.

But the forum has rules as to what is ok to post.

I've seen nothing go over that line. That was my point.

OP originally shot himself in the foot by posting this one with females (no car in the original shot)


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

RacerrRex said:


> Who said i dont like females? No need for personal insults. Calm down lol.


No need for personal insults coming from the guy who earlier called the girls in these pictures "a bunch of whores" Nice work there, Mel Gibson.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

RacerrRex said:


> Why do they all have the exact same face? :screwy::laugh:


I have no idea, but I do believe I found it in this forum years ago. :laugh:



JettaGT8V80 said:


> LOL that lambo is SCREAMING for a pedobear drooling in there


:laugh:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

As seen here...

http://honda-tech.com/showthread.php?p=44028881#post44028881


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Perfection (IMO):





































Perfect stance/wheel fitment:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

*Normal, stock, boring Civic*:










 :


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## Zmacs (Jul 18, 2009)

Really lame question, but what model of Civic are those?


----------



## RacerrRex (Nov 21, 2008)

The very last Civic is the only one that looks good :thumbup:

The rest just look like they got a set of rims and thats it


----------



## NYC4LYFE (Mar 12, 2003)

92-95 (EG) civic hatchback 
cx,vx,dx,lx,ex(not to sure if they came in ex),si(si cames with sunroof)


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

I love this 










Porsche 356 Coupe :thumbup:


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

NYC4LYFE said:


> 92-95 (EG) civic hatchback
> cx,vx,dx,lx,ex(not to sure if they came in ex),si(si cames with sunroof)


The 92-95 hatchback only came in Cx, Dx, Vx and Si.

Si's came with power everything, including a sunroof.

Another interesting fact is that the only black hatchback produced was the Si.



RacerrRex said:


> The very last Civic is the only one that looks good :thumbup:
> 
> *The rest just look like they got a set of rims and thats it*


That's the whole point. 

Less = more.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## Sam F (Jan 30, 2010)

Pappy said son your gonna drive me to drinkin if you dont stop drivin that Hot Rod Lincoln... :thumbup:



hotshoe32 said:


>


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Sam F said:


> Pappy said son your gonna drive me to drinkin if you dont stop drivin that Hot Rod Lincoln... :thumbup:


I now have to listen to this! :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

^^ What the what? Can anyone explain to me what's going on there?


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

mrmook said:


> ^^ what the what? Can anyone explain to me what's going on there?


iirc quad turbo


----------



## don jaime (Nov 1, 2007)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> iirc quad turbo


off by 4


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

MrMook said:


> ^^ What the what? Can anyone explain to me what's going on there?


8 turbo'd LS1 powered '57 Chevy built in WI. This thing is crazy!

http://www.superchevy.com/features/0504sc_turbocharged_1957_chevy_convertible/index.html


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## Sponge Bob (Jun 8, 2009)

MOAR!


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

nopal 6.0 said:


>












I think they do it better in Asia... 

2x as many dogs on a scooter


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

It would have been cooler as a van:


----------



## Bias_Ply (Feb 6, 2010)

are those Koala Pad vans? :what:


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Bias_Ply said:


> are those Koala Pad vans? :what:


This looks Koala Pad'd. I can tell from some of the pixels, and from seeing many Koalas in my time.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Animal House FTW.


----------



## Toaster McFunk (Jul 11, 2008)

VierSpeed said:


>


 Wow, what an awesome picture :thumbup:, it just gives off a good vibe. Too bad the car is currently in the process of flipping over .


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

sub'd :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Toaster McFunk said:


> Wow, what an awesome picture :thumbup:, it just gives off a good vibe. Too bad the car is currently in the process of flipping over .


What's the story behind that CLK GTR pic? It seems to be triggering a lot of nostalgia.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes. :thumbup:


----------



## Dkrieger (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

bingbongplop3 said:


>


She should eat a hamburger or ten.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

For whatever reason, the image I put in that last post to keep it relevant didn't show up, so here it is:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

MustacheGT said:


> Or just have standards.



i love this like if you were at a bar and she came up to you and started talking you would push her away yes im sure that is exactly what would happen


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

eh... girls are like cars. There is a different look for every taste.

Thank god we don't have someone dictating what "standards" we should be abiding by

Who's to say what you would touch if you had the opportunity.

You might play it safe or you might take a walk on the wild side



and no I don't need unending arguments about what some feel are "trash"

But do carry on with the pics (last I remember it was a pic thread)


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

IHateSpeedBumps said:


> And you sir see to have no class or taste:thumbup:


 Could we at least post relevant photos with the commentary so as to keep this thread on a positive note?


Blown Chevelle by nickthaskater, on Flickr


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

By the way, I love this one


:thumbup:


Thanks for posting


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Just had to delete 16 posts talking about whether a girl is hot or not. Keep this car related and follow the normal guidelines, or the thread will be locked. Don't make that happen.


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

the brit said:


> Just had to delete 16 posts talking about whether a girl is hot or not. Keep this car related and follow the normal guidelines, or the thread will be locked. Don't make that happen.


----------



## Harrison. (May 27, 2003)

Wheelstand said:


> By the way, I love this one
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> ...


Any more of this car? I was JUST telling someone that if I ever own another A/G body car I wanted it to be a cutty lowered on some 17in TTII. :laugh:


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

IntrstlarOvrdrve said:


> Any more of this car? I was JUST telling someone that if I ever own another A/G body car I wanted it to be a cutty lowered on some 17in TTII. :laugh:


 I have one other that was culled by the earlier deletion, and for what it's worth, it's on 18" wheels, not 17". 










I love those Cutlasses and that is by far my favorite one.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Does this say "Wash Me?"


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Buickboy92 said:


> Does this say "Wash Me?"


def looks like a photoshop.. but who knows now-a-days


----------



## Bias_Ply (Feb 6, 2010)

IntrstlarOvrdrve said:


> Any more of this car? I was JUST telling someone that if I ever own another A/G body car I wanted it to be a cutty lowered on some 17in TTII. :laugh:


That car looks familiar, If it's the car I'm thinking of, its got a nice LS1 swap as well.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

bingbongplop3 said:


>


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## VdubChaos (Jul 30, 2004)

Burnitwithfire said:


> She should eat a hamburger or ten.



If she ate 10 CHEESEburgers a day for 2-3 years, chances are....she would still be too skinny.


----------



## Sponge Bob (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## FrankieDi (Jul 23, 2010)

Sponge Bob said:


>


Please post more of this.. And by please, i mean you better post more of this ... :laugh::beer:


----------



## Sponge Bob (Jun 8, 2009)

Sorry that's all I've found,

http://jalopnik.com/5709150/ferrari-458-gt2-tears-fiorano-a-new-one


----------



## FoleE (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Bazooka said:


>


nice:thumbup:


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

That Golf is utterly amazing :beer:

http://beautyineverything.com/5244635299









http://beautyineverything.com/5245235392


----------



## don jaime (Nov 1, 2007)

nickthaskater said:


> That Golf is utterly amazing :beer:
> 
> http://beautyineverything.com/5244635299
> 
> ...


 now that is friggin awesome!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## EvoIX (Aug 4, 2006)

Lotus Europa by Janus Bifrons, on Flickr


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Sweet.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Buickboy92 said:


> Sweet.


 no kidding!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^weird :sly:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


> ^^weird


 Most concept cars are a little weird. The 1954 Alfa Romeo BAT 7 is no exception,


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Gotta love Hispano-Suiza  :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

VierSpeed said:


>


 if you like this thread, follow this dudes tumblr :thumbup:


----------



## fizay (Oct 10, 2008)

and what tumblr is that?


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

fizay said:


> and what tumblr is that?


 in his sig. :thumbup:


----------



## SgtWagon (Dec 15, 2010)

If you like these, I found them on this blog. http://thesido.wordpress.com/ 

I really like it.


----------



## johnnyOcho (Oct 24, 2009)

PsychoVolvo said:


> Never forgive. Never forget.


 
I hope this car found a better home....:thumbdown:


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

johnnyOcho said:


> I hope this car found a better home....:thumbdown:


I hope you find a different forum  :thumbdown:


----------



## mikegabriel (Oct 4, 2007)

Mr Miyagi said:


> I hope you find a different forum  :thumbdown:


It's still kicking. I saw it parked at the dealership this afternoon when I picked up my MKV from some TSB fixes.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

I love the Snow Problem Audi. It's pure fun, and it's awesome.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

mikegabriel said:


> It's still kicking. I saw it parked at the dealership this afternoon when I picked up my MKV from some TSB fixes.


ya I think he destroyed the oil pan and someother stuff a couple weeks ago. Never posted back with how it was going though. The cars cool imo


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

way too many posts without pictures.


----------



## Noisyninja (Nov 19, 2003)

My brother came up with, IMO, the best caption for this:

He had to get back to the past, but somehow still in the future. (Star Wars nerds will get it.)


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^


----------



## johnnyOcho (Oct 24, 2009)

Mr Miyagi said:


> I hope you find a different forum  :thumbdown:


LOLZ


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow!  Gotta love the 1954 Buick Wildcat II, so stunning. :thumbup:










But if I had to choose, it would be this baby, A 1951 Buick LeSabre Concept  Just. Wow.


----------



## Jack-the-Tripper (Dec 24, 2009)

http://www.mat.fi/n_index.php?nav=gallery&gallery=13

Nice pics, but not copy-friendly ...a shame that.


----------



## RacerrRex (Nov 21, 2008)

kasbah said:


>


Who's tumblr did you get this off of? I wanna reblog it :thumbup:


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Buickboy92 said:


> But if I had to choose, it would be this baby, A 1951 Buick LeSabre Concept  Just. Wow.


I bonered.


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

A few I have....


----------



## Toaster McFunk (Jul 11, 2008)

^^ WOW, those are some of the coolest pics I've ever seen


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

love the Buick Concept above


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

RacerrRex said:


> Who's tumblr did you get this off of? I wanna reblog it :thumbup:




ive posted that series of pics a while back. The pics are from a exotic run in Cold Lake Alberta. 

Can't remember the name of the forum I found them on though. Might of been Teamspeed.com or something.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

RacerrRex said:


> Who's tumblr did you get this off of? I wanna reblog it :thumbup:


Here ya go...





> http://vierspeed.tumblr.com/


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

lil' thumper said:


>


You sir have excellent taste. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JmakVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

VierSpeed said:


>


Looking for high res of these two!


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

How about some LeMans pics? 1964










904-8 yes, 8 cylinder....!!!


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

JmakVR6 said:


> Looking for high res of these two!


Sorry, that's all the res I've got for those.


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

andyA6 said:


> How about some LeMans pics? 1964


Love that Bizzarrini...


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

VierSpeed said:


>


****ing brilliant. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

Who is this lady?




lil' thumper said:


>


----------



## Elbows (Feb 27, 2001)

I think "lady" may be a bit generous in this instance...but she was in a number of photos in some other thread.


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

bingbongplop3 said:


> if you like this thread, follow this dudes tumblr :thumbup:


Funny when I start clicking through something like this then see one of my photos. Shame such sites don't link to the source, but at least I had a watermark on it. Still would've been nice if it linked back, though, seeing as how it has almost 30 reblogs and a bunch of "likes".


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

pat_ernzen said:


> Funny when I start clicking through something like this then see one of my photos. Shame such sites don't link to the source, but at least I had a watermark on it. Still would've been nice if it linked back, though, seeing as how it has almost 30 reblogs and a bunch of "likes".


If one were to impose a service to source every image uploaded to any area of the internet and maintain the author's information and copyright claim, the internet would likely grind to a halt. By the time images reach most of us in the 'these are nice pics' threads or websites, the 'sources' are lost. I make no claims to own or manage the copyrights to what I post, in fact I make a point of openly denying it.

My stance has always been to watermark your work, don't upload high-res, or don't upload anything at all if the thought of not being 'sourced' is a problem - or you think someone could use it for financial gain without your consent. Otherwise, all we're really doing is sharing our work with millions of strangers with a 'right-click save-as' function.

That said, OT:


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

I see nothing special about the below except some shiny headers and an intake? My beater daily Civic's engine bay looks identical minus the shiny header. Boooooring. PS, I don't care if it's a swap or not. It's still boring, and still slow.



PSU said:


>


----------



## Kandiru (Jun 15, 2004)

Ionz13 said:


> Who is this lady?


Magyar cigány leány a kedvesem!

Beautiful Hungarian Gipsy girl, the twins are mmmmm yummy!


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

Kandiru said:


> Hungarian Gipsy girl


Oh dear god. You have to worry about STD's and curses. :banghead:



Kandiru said:


> the twins are mmmmm yummy!


Indeed, pretty girl.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

VierSpeed said:


>


Oddly enough, this is the procedure to replace the clutch on E-Types.


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

VierSpeed said:


> If one were to impose a service to source every image uploaded to any area of the internet and maintain the author's information and copyright claim, the internet would likely grind to a halt. By the time images reach most of us in the 'these are nice pics' threads or websites, the 'sources' are lost. I make no claims to own or manage the copyrights to what I post, in fact I make a point of openly denying it.
> 
> My stance has always been to watermark your work, don't upload high-res, or don't upload anything at all if the thought of not being 'sourced' is a problem - or you think someone could use it for financial gain without your consent. Otherwise, all we're really doing is sharing our work with millions of strangers with a 'right-click save-as' function.


I didn't mean to imply that you did anything "wrong", I understand that it's the nature of the beast, I was just saying that it would be nice if it could somehow link back automatically. I watermark them for this reason. Now, people cropping the watermarks out and reposting them... that's a different story.

You definitely post some real nice stuff.


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

ncsumecheng said:


> I see nothing special about the below except some shiny headers and an intake? My beater daily Civic's engine bay looks identical minus the shiny header. Boooooring. PS, I don't care if it's a swap or not. It's still boring, and still slow.



they really arent that slow :screwy:

and how do you know it doesnt have modified internals?

hondas make 200hp stock out of an 09 Si... they can easily go to 300 N/A with a 2L 4cylinder idk about you but thats impressive.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> Oddly enough, this is the procedure to replace the clutch on E-Types.


:laugh::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

nickthaskater said:


> ****ing brilliant. :beer::thumbup:


Indeed!


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Merry Christmas!!!! :biggrinsanta: :grinsanta: :snowcool:


----------



## therichisgood (Mar 7, 2004)

Kandiru said:


> Magyar cigány leány a kedvesem!
> 
> Beautiful Hungarian Gipsy girl, the twins are mmmmm yummy!




Meg egy magyar??


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Kandiru said:


> Magyar cigány leány a kedvesem!
> 
> Beautiful Hungarian Gipsy girl, the twins are mmmmm yummy!


LOL :laugh:

Jó a vaker tesó... :beer:


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Gotta love Horch  :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## EvoIX (Aug 4, 2006)

I've really had a thing for the Alfa 105/115 cars recently...


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

EvoIX said:


> I've really had a thing for the Alfa 105/115 cars recently...


A yellow car with white wheels?!?!? Two wrongs are somehow making a right. :beer:


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

EvoIX said:


> I've really had a thing for the Alfa 105/115 cars recently...


WOW  I'm in love! :thumbup:


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Buickboy92 said:


> Merry Christmas!!!! :biggrinsanta: :grinsanta: :snowcool:


indeed.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Everybody loves a Rolls! eace:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

bingbongplop3 said:


> hondas make 200hp stock out of an 09 Si... they can easily go to 300 N/A with a 2L 4cylinder idk about you but thats impressive.


 nahh, seeing as how BMW makes a motor less than half the size that makes the same amount of hp.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

...


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

EdRacer71 said:


> nahh, seeing as how BMW makes a motor less than half the size that makes the same amount of hp.


 thats where money:hp ratio comes in 

and also how many miles do bike motors go for compared to car motors?


----------



## Sponge Bob (Jun 8, 2009)

bingbongplop3 said:


> how many miles do bike motors go for compared to car motors?


 just as many as a car engine, if not more, as long as it's properly maintained. The reason you don't see many high mileage bike is the average rider only puts on 2500-3500 miles a year. I worked in the motorcycle industry for years, and saw a couple of touring bikes that racked up over 500,000 miles. BMW actually gives out plaques to owners that reach different milestones in 100,000 mile increments 

Check this out 
Ten Million Mile Club


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Thought this was an interesting contrast:


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Deleted 7 off topic, no picture showing, posts about a girl that brought nothing to the thread. Please keep it clean.


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

the brit said:


> Deleted 7 off topic, no picture showing, posts about a girl that brought nothing to the thread. Please keep it clean.


 thanks!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

VierSpeed said:


> Thought this was an interesting contrast:


 that's a pretty cool pic :thumbup:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

volksturbogti said:


> Emmanuelle is so sexy :thumbup:


 she's a freekin Goddess! 



bingbongplop3 said:


> thats where money:hp ratio comes in
> 
> and also how many miles do bike motors go for compared to car motors?


 ummm, you're saying that like the bike costs more than the Civic? 

anyway, back to the original topic...


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

volksturbogti said:


> Emmanuelle is so sexy :thumbup:





EdRacer71 said:


> she's a freekin Goddess!


 Always been a huge fan of hers and like the fact that she's always sort of "stayed under the radar" so to speak.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

ncsumecheng said:


> I see nothing special about the below except some shiny headers and an intake? My beater daily Civic's engine bay looks identical minus the shiny header. Boooooring. PS, I don't care if it's a swap or not. It's still boring, and still slow.


 Who cares what you think?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Ahhh the stretch and poke thing in Japanese cars i just don't get?opcorn:


----------



## jayny1 (Apr 20, 2004)




----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

NHDUBN#2 said:


> Ahhh the stretch and poke thing in Japanese cars i just don't get?opcorn:


 I see nothing about her outfit to complain about. :laugh:


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

EK20 said:


> I see nothing about her outfit to complain about. :laugh:


 LOL...nice..:laugh:


----------



## punkvideo81 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## sforsancho (May 1, 2010)




----------



## sforsancho (May 1, 2010)




----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

sforsancho said:


>


Pure badassery. What engine is in that thing? Straight-8?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

Yup! :thumbup:


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

om617952 said:


>


Is there a hi-res of this?


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

x2^^^:thumbup:


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

VierSpeed said:


>


This is awesome... thanks for posting.

Right click... save as... :thumbup:


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

bzcat said:


> This is awesome... thanks for posting. Right click... save as... :thumbup:


:beer:


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

What/ where on God's green earth is that!?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

BuPsychBass said:


> What/ where on God's green earth is that!?


andreas-gursky


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Mtl-Marc said:


> andreas-gursky


wow... a formula one race track in Bahrain.



> This image depicts the Formula 1 racetrack in Bahrain as seen from a helicopter.


heh... no green earth in that place!


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

BumpSteer said:


> heh... no green earth in that place!


That's no joke. It's almost hard to look at it with the stark contrast between the sand and the asphalt.


----------



## My Big (Dec 26, 2010)

Gina Carano is beautiful.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

I still have a thing for pink... on certain old cars


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

WOW ^^^


fuggin baller a$$


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


How did they get that shot of my living room? :laugh:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

is that really your living room : O

I mean if you can have 70kposts on vortex anything is possible 
and with 70k posts are you a moderator or somethin??.. holy creps!


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


Clothes on and every BIT sexier than the skanks posted thus far. 

My contribution:
Prettiest car ever made, in my humble opinion


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

"Motoring with a difference on Fraser island off the Queensland , Australia Coast.

Fraser Island is the world's largest sand island and a Mecca for four wheel drive enthusiasts, where the beaches are the highways.

Some unfortunately less skilled than others, thus it is at times the graveyard for vehicles driven by the foolhardy or less skilled.
With a rising tide, this vehicle could well be another rusty wreck in a few days time. There appears little time and even less scope for rescue."


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

bingbongplop3 said:


> is that really your living room : O
> 
> I mean if you can have 70kposts on vortex anything is possible
> and with 70k posts are you a moderator or somethin??.. holy creps!












crepes?


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

GTurboI said:


>


Sweet!


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

audifans said:


>


This is being auction (at Russo and Steele) tomorrow. :thumbup: I've seen/shot it a few times.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

mitcompressor said:


>



Great pic...


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Ingred Bergman's car?


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

morecarsthanbrains said:


> Clothes on and every BIT sexier than the skanks posted thus far.





EdRacer71 said:


>





EdRacer71 said:


>


gtfo


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

mitcompressor said:


>


sweet


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Might as well have some fun


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Wheelstand said:


>


What is this!!!!!!!?????????  _Amazing._


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Buickboy92 said:


> What is this!!!!!!!?????????  _Amazing._


UAZ-452?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

arapaho said:


>


terrible!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

morecarsthanbrains said:


> terrible!!!!!!!!!!


^^
have no idea what you are talking about.

Back to the pics.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Mtl-Marc said:


> UAZ-452?


Looks about right! Thanks! eace:


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

^ dunno what that is, but the front of it looks like a 2nd gen Saturn SC2 mated with a Chrysler 300


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

> Bugatti Curara Cardi


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## charlie_murphy! (Apr 6, 2009)

Arapaho said:


>


 YES!!!! 

This is the one I've been drooling over previously, but I like the coupes better than the speedsters...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

I like that one!


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## EuroWolfsburg (Oct 12, 2009)

I like this thread.. I need some time to post pics though  
Heres one i just found (Y) 
BORDER="0">
camberrrrr


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

morecarsthanbrains said:


>


 What the????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :what: :facepalm: :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

morecarsthanbrains said:


>


 Mobile strip club?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Deltac said:


>


 =










??? opcorn:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Balderdash said:


>


 Wow! any more? :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

mitcompressor said:


>


 * 

more of this please or a link...*


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

bingbongplop3 said:


>


that. is. epic.


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## Some cats and a Rabbit (Nov 5, 2009)

/\ /\ 
I had to look at this picture a couple of times before I could see why this Delorean looked different.


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

I wonder who copied who?

Seat










Fiat










Lada


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

Some cats and a Rabbit said:


> /\ /\
> I had to look at this picture a couple of times before I could see why this Delorean looked different.


Starsky & Hutch stripe?


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)




----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

RedDevil said:


> I wonder who copied who?


Fiat design, sold under licence to be built by Seat, Avtovaz, Premier in India and Tofas in Turkey


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Bazooka said:


>


ебати секса


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

DarrenW said:


> Fiat design, sold under licence to be built by Seat, Avtovaz, Premier in India and Tofas in Turkey


and Kia in Korea.:thumbup:


----------



## vbot (Nov 25, 2009)

Deltac said:


> :thumbup:


please more, sooooo aweomse


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

izzo said:


> ебати секса


LMAO!


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

MrMook said:


>


Those wheels, on that car... :facepalm: That subwoofer on the other hand


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## EuroWolfsburg (Oct 12, 2009)

wow... i want some extra nipple clay-baring wash  hahaha


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Lightnin' said:


>


Nice! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

does it count if I post pics that I took ? lol I usually don't repost other people's pictures so I don't have any on my flickr.

4 VS 6:




24 hours of lemons:


Look at his eyes lol:






Some local guy's Model A collection:


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Some more:


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

More:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## paulieb811 (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

kowabonga said:


>


Explain this!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Buickboy92 said:


> Explain this!!!!!!!!!!


Painting.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

kowabonga said:


>


well it does have some relevance to an actual place



















[










North Sea

Train ran to the Island of Sylt


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

VierSpeed said:


>


This is fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## Uk in NY (Aug 31, 2004)

Yes.. they are all Cosworths, and not just Sierra Cosworths, they are RS500's...  
The sheer amount of want in this phot makes my head hurt.


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

A Lotus? Impractical? Balderdash!


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

That pic is $$$ Vier :laugh:











: O


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

VierSpeed said:


> A Lotus? Impractical? Balderdash!


I love people who aren't afraid to use their Lotii. Worst I ever did though was melt ice cream in the trunk of an Elise. :laugh:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Bazooka said:


>


sweet is the mood


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

VierSpeed said:


>


This speaks to me so much and I am not quite sure why.. .:heart:


----------



## batman08 (Feb 3, 2010)

whats the name of this car?


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

batman08 said:


> whats the name of this car?


McLaren MP4-12C


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

I love Lindbergh's pics, but I hate how much post-processing he does. Sometimes they aren't even photographs, more like digital art.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

A little arty


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Uk in NY said:


> Yes.. they are all Cosworths, and not just Sierra Cosworths, they are RS500's...
> The sheer amount of want in this phot makes my head hurt.


Those are just regular Cosworths, not RS500's. Or at least they're not RS500's yet. They don't have any of the special body work on them.


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

Lightnin' said:


> Amazing pic set of the skyline and the 510



Anyone else need a cig after that one?


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Packard Convertible


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

'72 Sydney, Australia


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

kowabonga said:


>


Comes from the factory with rust! Awesome! (I know its a painting).


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Lightnin' said:


>


Gol Damn

that's hot
:thumbup:


----------



## '90CalypsoGLI (Mar 17, 2005)

*Mk2 love*




































And some e30 love


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Uk in NY said:


> Yes.. they are all Cosworths, and not just Sierra Cosworths, they are RS500's...
> The sheer amount of want in this phot makes my head hurt.




I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Cossie Sierra. One of my favorite car of all time.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

TopDown_ said:


> Might as well have some fun


geez


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

I remember watching a documentary about the richest people of the middle east a couple years back, and this fellow always interested me, so I checked out what he was up to recently 















somehow that led me to a guy who was trying to replicate the system on a spirit AMX


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

^^ Naturally, it's wearing Vermont plates.


----------



## vwjodi (Mar 19, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing. Stupid Hillbilly's.


----------



## goofyboots (Aug 30, 2006)

this thread needs more momentum


----------



## goofyboots (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

vwjodi said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Stupid Hillbilly's.


:laugh:

While money goes up IQ seems to go down


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

goofyboots said:


>


 When 'Dubbers' go shopping...


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Part of the "bigger is better" crowd


----------



## vwjodi (Mar 19, 2004)

bingbongplop3 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> While money goes up IQ seems to go down


I am from vermont ya Dick Head... Was a Joke.


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

WTF is that???? (2 above)


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

vwjodi said:


> I am from vermont ya Dick Head... Was a Joke.


and I was talking about the middle eastern dudes..

Dick Head:facepalm:


----------



## vwjodi (Mar 19, 2004)

bingbongplop3 said:


> and I was talking about the middle eastern dudes..
> 
> Dick Head:facepalm:


My Bad... :wave:


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

BuPsychBass said:


> WTF is that???? (2 above)




Appears to be a large diesel supercharger off a train or something equally big.

Here is something on the car (beginning flip is not with the big azz supercharger)


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

:sly: That would make a good "picture unrelated" picture


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

probably posted before, but I like the shot!


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Blunderbuss said:


> probably posted before, but I like the shot!


Is the extended middle finger of the cactus a subliminal message??


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

here are some more rare pics of the Dakar rally, and a couple more of that Merc that someone asked me for more pics of :thumbup:


----------



## marc123 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## welderdood (Feb 8, 2007)

Details on the 250sl ?


----------



## marc123 (Feb 2, 2011)

welderdood said:


> Details on the 250sl ?


I wish i had some. I just ran across the pictures on another forum.


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## sforsancho (May 1, 2010)

marc123 said:


>


Safety fail ..:thumbdown: 

I hope he doesn't go out on track like this. No headrests, 4 point belt (No sub belt, but not Schroth so no ASM, and nothing to contain shoulder belts laterally. It doesn't look like the shoulder belts form anything like a 15* down-plane either, they look like they're secured to the floor

In short, nothing to keep your head from cracking on the roll bar, nothing to keep the harness from slipping off in an impact, and nothing to keep you from submarining out the bottom (Schroth 4-pt ASM has a rip out portion that lets one of your shoulders move forward in an accident), and even if the harness stayed on and you didn't submarine your spine would be crushed by improperly secured shoulder straps


----------



## MKIVRedline (Sep 10, 2009)

Fair enough, just felt she didn't deserve the credit lol

But here's one of my favorites to keep the flavor rollin...










Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## marc123 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

marc123 said:


>


Any more info available on this?


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)

Time for a GTI said:


> Any more info available on this?


http://carscoop.blogspot.com/2011/02/all-new-morgan-3-wheeler-first-real.html


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

JorgenP said:


> http://carscoop.blogspot.com/2011/02/all-new-morgan-3-wheeler-first-real.html


Thank you good sir :beer:


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

anyway....

back on topic and on track


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


Love those wheels.


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## Mooosman (Jul 28, 2009)

nickthaskater said:


>



I like this, has a Lancia Stratos vibe to it. :thumbup:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Mooosman said:


> I like this, has a Lancia Stratos vibe to it. :thumbup:




Very rare MR2 Group S Rally car called the 222D. I'm not sure if it was ever used. 



> When Toyota realised that the Celica Twincam Turbo wasn't very competitive outside of Africa, Toyota Team Europe (TTE) started work on a new contender - a 600 horsepower Mk 1 MR2. The rally car was codenamed "222D" and was being developed for Group S and possibly Group B. A ground up tube chassis car was constructed. There were three produced, one with the engine mounted transversely with RWD, and two with the engine mounted longitudinally. One of these was RWD while the other was AWD using a custom gearbox manufactured by Xtrac. With 600+hp and AWD, the car resembled the MR2 in appearance only.


----------



## MKIVRedline (Sep 10, 2009)

MOAR HOT RODS!



















Best part? (don flamesuit)


















I know, I know, 'MERICAN MUSCLE. But you gotta give it to the guy, thats pretty awesome.

(Didnt check to see if this is a repost, if it is, oh well, sweet car.)


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

kowabonga said:


> How could we possibly leave out this gal?


... i have seen this one before but what is here name? anybody?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Boost112 said:


> ... i have seen this one before but what is here name? anybody?


Anna Song. :thumbup:


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Jesus christ.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

MKIVRedline said:


> MOAR HOT RODS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best part about that build is the only actual Ford part on the car is part of the AWD system from a Cosworth rally car. They entire car is hand-made to look like an old Ford, but has more Volvo and Mercedes DTM car in it than Ford. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

De Stijl said:


> Am I the only one who is strictly Brunettes > Blondes?


No, you are not.










Oh, and who is this?:thumbup:


----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

06TornadoGTIPete said:


> No, you are not.


+1:beer:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

^LOL hes just asking for it :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

http://www.albertroxas.com/wordpress/?p=2004

(this should also go in the Man-Cave thread)


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Deltac said:


> http://www.albertroxas.com/wordpress/?p=2004
> 
> (this should also go in the Man-Cave thread)


O M G


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

I have an issue of Road & Track from April 1996 which had the Ford Indigo as the cover car, I really want to get around to scanning it


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Slvrblt (Feb 1, 2009)

lil' thumper said:


>


Awesome car, especially considering the Rustoleum paint job.


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## marc123 (Feb 2, 2011)

Impressive parallel parking skills:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

marc123 said:


> Impressive parallel parking skills:


----------



## Sponge Bob (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Cubster said:


>


 WOW! That's crazy. Don't crash!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

"the Chrysler Digger"



(Chrisman Cannon Hustler)


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Holy crap. What color is that?


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

MustacheGT said:


> Holy crap. What color is that?


Ocean Sex


----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)

Blue.


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

It's called Photoshop blue.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

DedRok said:


> It's called Photoshop blue.


I bet it could be ordered in it too. Just match it to Mustang Grabber Blue. :laugh:


----------



## Retro Newb (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## Retro Newb (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## Retro Newb (Apr 4, 2009)

Diesel drift car!









R.I.P.


----------



## Retro Newb (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## Retro Newb (Apr 4, 2009)

Synchro prototype




































And finally...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)

Retro Newb said:


> [
> Diesel drift car!


Has a turbo from a Scania.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


Nice RIDS.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Retro Newb said:


>



YES


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Retro Newb said:


> Diesel drift car!


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

This threads basically just became a re-post thread for all the re-post in the hot **** thread


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


thats intense


----------



## renticular (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## renticular (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

I can't get over how much better old German cars look drifting over the Asian cars.


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)

EK20 said:


>


It basically eats the asphalt.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Like a starving fat kid. :laugh:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

TCL darling at 2:38


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zanemerva/3644281254/in/set-72157619911415417/


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## marc123 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

marc123 said:


>


 :sly: thats the tinniest v8 I've ever seen!


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

Retro Newb said:


>



Errm, help? What are we looking at? I can't make it out!


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

IC AI said:


> Errm, help? What are we looking at? I can't make it out!


mr2 of sorts i believe...


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

EK20 said:


> Anna Song. :thumbup:


should not have googled her (a porn star apparently) at work...


----------



## breinhar (Dec 18, 2008)

BuPsychBass said:


> mr2 of sorts i believe...


Looks more like a 914.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

breinhar said:


> looks more like a 914.


im thinking lotus europa


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

bingbongplop3 said:


> :sly: thats the tinniest v8 I've ever seen!


Standard SBC from what I can tell. You just aren't used to seeing them "undressed". They are very compact.


----------



## Mooosman (Jul 28, 2009)

IC AI said:


> Errm, help? What are we looking at? I can't make it out!


Door handles look like Fiat X1/9...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


Yes MOAR!!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

#1~STUNNA said:


> Yes MOAR!!


Thick and has black hair.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Excellent





Retro Newb said:


>


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

and another Brunette


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

StormChaser said:


> Standard SBC from what I can tell. You just aren't used to seeing them "undressed". They are very compact.


ooh I get what you mean.

I love the idea of a big compact engine :laugh:


----------



## kmead (Feb 11, 2001)

IC AI said:


> Errm, help? What are we looking at? I can't make it out!


It is a KMB GTM Mk 1 circa 1978 ish. They used a Mini engine and transmission installed as a mid engine. I remember seeing these in my World Cars book years ago. The later Libra and Spyder were pretty neat cars as well.

http://www.ijohnson.demon.co.uk/gtmoc/gtmhist.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GTM_Cars
http://www.gtmdrivers.com/forum/
http://www.teamgtm.com/
http://www.ijohnson.demon.co.uk/gtmoc/gtmoc.htm


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

Sponge Bob said:


>


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Cunningham C3


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Best Backyard ever.


----------



## Sponge Bob (Jun 8, 2009)

Ahhh, money, I need more of it


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

Sponge Bob said:


> Ahhh, money, I need more of it


 amen sister... i found some cool stuff, but im on the wrong computer. tomorrow...


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sponge Bob said:


> Ahhh, money, I need more of it


 yes plz


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

*FAIL* This is why we can't have nice things!!!!!!!!! :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm: 




> On the way out of town we found this women stuck on the side of the road. I stopped to inform her of her critical error. To which she replied, "How do you know it's rear-wheel drive?"
> 
> 
> 
> Scott Oldham, Editor in Chief


 http://blogs.insideline.com/roadtests/2011/03/2011-honda-odyssey-ski-trip-part-5.html


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## scott_0 (Dec 22, 2010)

oh dear gawd!


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

PSU said:


>


 Where did he/she find that Acura grill?


----------



## cxt9597 (Aug 15, 2004)

Buickboy92 said:


> Where did he/she find that Acura grill?


 I imagine from Acura, in Canada, where they sell that car, the Acura 1.6EL  


Edit: Upon further inspection, it's just the front half of the EL. But still, point remains.


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

orig pics


----------



## Sponge Bob (Jun 8, 2009)

scott_0 said:


>



*YES
*


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

JorgenP said:


>


 Wow, talk about quick on the shutter :thumbup:


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## marc123 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## JacksSenseOfRejection (Dec 5, 2006)

It's a shame a lot of you guys found photos of unattractive women whilst surfing the internet...


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

feel free to post any of your gf/wife or recent conquests and let us judge what you think is hot


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

mavric_ac said:


> feel free to post any of your gf/wife or recent conquests and let us judge what you think is hot












???
:laugh:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

mavric_ac said:


> feel free to post any of your gf/wife or recent conquests and let us judge what you think is hot


genius :thumbup:


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

JacksSenseOfRejection said:


> It's a shame a lot of you guys found photos of unattractive women whilst surfing the internet...


heh..

His username possibly speaks volumes concerning women

and concerning women, if Jack considers her unattractive, I guess there's really no woman who is hot enough to get him going


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

eh... maybe he just doesn't like boobs, long legs and hair full of curls

edit: or perhaps belongs to the pointy elbows goofy crowd of judges


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## JacksSenseOfRejection (Dec 5, 2006)

mavric_ac said:


> feel free to post any of your gf/wife or recent conquests and let us judge what you think is hot





Lightnin' said:


> heh..
> 
> His username possibly speaks volumes concerning women




http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5242947-Talk-me-out-of-it/page2

I'm just not into fake breast, bad tans, girls who even at a distance you can tell have a case of shovel face, girls who wear extensions, girls who wear a ton of make-up...

Basically I'm not into whore-y car show model types. I didn't say that all the women in the thread were unattractive, I just said a bunch. But I mean whatever get's your motor started...

:beer::beer:


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

JacksSenseOfRejection said:


> I'm just not into fake breast, bad tans, girls who even at a distance you can tell have a case of shovel face, girls who wear extensions, girls who wear a ton of make-up...


If we're talking marriage I would agree. Staring at their pixels on the interwebz is A-OK by me.


----------



## JacksSenseOfRejection (Dec 5, 2006)

Time for a GTI said:


> If we're talking marriage I would agree. Staring at their pixels on the interwebz is A-OK by me.


:laugh: I just can't get into it. In my head I don't see lustful throes of passion. I hear her trying to say a joke from the early 1990's in her thick romanian/asian accent. Fast-forward to a morbid fantasy sequence of my eyes rolling back, my mouth foaming, and my head exploding.

I'll stick to flirting with my girlfriend.


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

JacksSenseOfRejection said:


> Basically I'm not into whore-y car show model types. I didn't say that all the women in the thread were unattractive, I just said a bunch. But I mean whatever get's your motor started...


:thumbup::beer:

There are many attractive women in this thread, most of them then to be in the older pictures though. This common trend of having street walkers drape themselves over your car so you can take pictures and post them online is getting annoying

PS: I would cuddle up with your woman and speak sweet nothings into her ear.:laugh:


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

You two should get a room and touch each others' all natural moobs. :thumbup:

The pointy elbow force is strong today.


----------



## JacksSenseOfRejection (Dec 5, 2006)

Time for a GTI said:


> You two should get a room and touch each others' all natural moobs. :thumbup:
> 
> The pointy elbow force is strong today.


I suppose this is the first time someone had an opinion that was converse to yours? Or are you homely enough to lust for plastic women who wouldn't even let you bag their groceries?

This may surprise you, but not everyone finds the trashy model type attractive. Lots of people don't. So back to posting photos. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

Time for a GTI said:


> You two should get a room and touch each others' all natural moobs. :thumbup:


I would get a room with his girl:thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

bingbongplop3 said:


>


Simply wow.

And I quoted the picture intentionally.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i don't like fake, plastic, painted up girls either
my wife wears no make up and is always hot. proud to be with her.

eh grow up ....


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> i don't like fake, plastic, painted up girls either
> my wife wears no make up and is always hot. proud to be with her.
> 2 year old picture but still....
> -pic removed


 Oh god, take it down now :facepalm:

TE27 Toyota Corolla Levin 1600 by スーさん, on Flickr


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> i don't like fake, plastic, painted up girls either
> my wife wears no make up and is always hot. proud to be with her.
> 2 year old picture but still....


You are a brave, brave man for posting that picture.


----------



## JacksSenseOfRejection (Dec 5, 2006)

IHateSpeedBumps said:


> I would get a room with his girl:thumbup:


Only room for her and I in said room. So you're on you're own.

:laugh::laugh::beer::thumbup:


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

emily_fallen said:


>


if you can't figure out how to properly display photos, take a breather and stop.

Come back when you figure it out

thanks


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

Balderdash said:


> if you can't figure out how to properly display photos, take a breather and stop.
> 
> Come back when you figure it out
> 
> thanks


She's not trying to post anything. She's just trying to up her post count by adding NOTHING to several threads.


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

Mr. Clarkson said:


> She's not trying to post anything. She's just trying to up her post count by adding NOTHING to several threads.


Already been reported a few times. Lets hope for ban soon.:thumbup:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Mr. Clarkson said:


> She's not trying to post anything. She's just trying to up her post count by adding NOTHING to several threads.





IHateSpeedBumps said:


> Already been reported a few times. Lets hope for ban soon.:thumbup:


It's actually a spammer in disguise if you click the picture and look at the properties you can see the source looks like a spam website. 

To stay on topic.


----------



## Jack-the-Tripper (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

I want one


----------



## svantevid (May 29, 2010)

i take your small



om617952 said:


> I want one


and raise you this:


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

mellbergVWfan said:


>


I'm liking this shot


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

back to pics


----------



## Slowkums (Dec 12, 2003)

I don't go thru this thread too often so I hope it isn't a repost but ah...










:facepalm:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

^^^That poor Lotus Esprit. :banghead: :what:


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

svantevid said:


> i take your small
> 
> 
> 
> and raise you this:


WOW!


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

svantevid said:


> i take your small
> 
> 
> 
> and raise you this:


Ah yes, 2 D12 Diesel engines, has to travel with a jeep (well, a GAZ) in front and a fuel truck behind... 1050HP or so, but so loud and heavy you can detect the convoys from 3 miles away, or even more if the weather conditions are right...


----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

I think someone made reference to this trend to stitch up things with zip-ties....


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

That guy with the miniature car dioramas is awesome. 
I was going to quote the pic of him peering over the table, but all those pics are a single JPG!


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

MrMook said:


> That guy with the miniature car dioramas is awesome.
> I was going to quote the pic of him peering over the table, but all those pics are a single JPG!


I have a complete powerpoint presentation with these and more pics, along with music, it's cool to watch !!!


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

IC AI said:


> Ah yes, 2 D12 Diesel engines, has to travel with a jeep (well, a GAZ) in front and a fuel truck behind... 1050HP or so, but so loud and heavy you can detect the convoys from 3 miles away, or even more if the weather conditions are right...


One 800hp engine and a range of 310.7 miles (500km)

Tactical and technical characteristics:
Weight: 44 t
Load capacity: 80 t
Ground clearance: 475 mm
Turning radius: 18 m
Engine: supercharged four-stroke diesel-JAMZ 847.10 with power 588 kW (800 hp) at 2100 rpm
Max. speed: 40 km / h
Range: 500 km
Wading depth: 1.1 m 
Temperature range: -40 ° C +50 ° C 

The engine.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

audifans said:


> I think someone made reference to this trend to stitch up things with zip-ties....


Interesting shot

Car looks like it belongs in the movie "Nine"


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

From the Syncro Sassiness thread.




Balderdash said:


> Ian Fairley
> 1990 Syncro
> Transkei South Africa
> Sep 2006
> Crossing the Kei River on the old pontoon ferry





> The Kei River Pont
> 
> The Pont, in Kei Mouth, is one of South Africa's two remaining car-transporting pontoon river ferry services. The Pont carries vehicles, passengers and livestock across the Great Kei on a daily basis.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

^^
:thumbup:


----------



## autoxmack (Dec 2, 2007)

>


The hell she doing?


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

autoxmack said:


> The hell she doing?


Giving me a boner!


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## fastjettavrt (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## tornado_red_R32 (Feb 20, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us:wave:
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

PSU said:


>


 Ya know, normally I'm not into "stance" or satin black on "pretty" cars, but this just works. :thumbup:


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

This BioDiesel H1 is daily driven and parallel parked on the street in the Canton area of Baltimore City.
That is hardcore.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

^^lol^^


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

TaaT said:


>


What are those? Paint bags?


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

RAF XKR-S:thumbup:


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

Love the BMW and Merc kill stamps on the fender, pretty funny :beer:


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

StormChaser said:


> What are those? Paint bags?


http://www.google.com/#q=oil+pastel&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=85c7724167f69e93&hl=en


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)




----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Porridgehead (May 15, 2000)

Buckaroo banzai said:


>


Is that a Mercedes 150 Heckmotor Sport W130? Jeebuz that's cool!


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

TopDown_ said:


>


That is one stunning car


----------



## tornado_red_R32 (Feb 20, 2011)

Porridgehead said:


> Is that a Mercedes 150 Heckmotor Sport W130? Jeebuz that's cool!


haha! jeebuz. that made my day..........good god, jebus and baby jebus!:laugh:


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

not many pictures of this thing


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## Zinhead1 (Nov 10, 2003)

hotshoe32 said:


> RAF XKR-S:thumbup:


Here is another.


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

EK20 said:


> Anna Song. :thumbup:


aka Tanya Song. Google it.


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

18thhole said:


> aka tanya song. Google it.


not sfw....


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

BuPsychBass said:


> not sfw....


That's why I didn't post any of it here and advised to Google it.


----------



## Jack-the-Tripper (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

lolface


How to put the spark back into your married life. by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr

:laugh:


----------



## Sortafast (Oct 6, 2001)

nickthaskater said:


> lolface
> 
> 
> How to put the spark back into your married life. by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Gotta love car wash pics


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Trying way too hard.


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

UCME2 said:


> Trying way too hard.


Is she dragging her top across the paint on that car?:facepalm:


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

then why would you post it?


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

IHateSpeedBumps said:


> Is she dragging her top across the paint on that car?:facepalm:


maybe it's a bikini made from microfibre cloth


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Almost porn

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

Deltac said:


> maybe it's a bikini made from microfibre cloth


Looking at the other one in the picture it appears to have a design on the top. 
So I am doubting the likelihood that it is made from microfiber cloth.


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

IHateSpeedBumps said:


> Looking at the other one in the picture it appears to have a design on the top.
> So I am doubting the likelihood that it is made from microfiber cloth.


Ok then, maybe its a foam applicator pad for Polish/Wax 

Her hot pants could be microfibre though :laugh:


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

Deltac said:


> Ok then, maybe its a foam applicator pad for Polish/Wax
> 
> Her hot pants could be microfibre though :laugh:


Again, highly doubtful.
This type of trash seems to gravitate to 'jobs' that require very little skill and education and does not strike me as the kind of person who would know anything about properly cleaning a viper.


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

IHateSpeedBumps said:


> Again, highly doubtful.
> This type of trash seems to gravitate to 'jobs' that require very little skill and education and does not strike me as the kind of person who would know anything about properly cleaning a viper.


I know I know, I was just trying to justify these ladies smearing themselves over cars, in any way possible :laugh:

what's worse is when they start climbing all over them


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

Deltac said:


> I know I know, I was just trying to justify these ladies smearing themselves over cars, in any way possible :laugh:


Try justifying the damages done to the owners.:beer:


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

IHateSpeedBumps said:


> Try justifying the damages done to the owners.:beer:


 Well the owners justified bringing their cars to a car wash manned by bikini-clad whores, so if they were expecting a proper detailing...


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

nickthaskater said:


> Well the owners justified bringing their cars to a car wash manned by bikini-clad whores, so if they were expecting a proper detailing...


They should expect the 'whores' to not willfully scratch the vehicles they are 'washing'.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

IHateSpeedBumps said:


> They should expect the 'whores' to not willfully scratch the vehicles they are 'washing'.


your miserable and all you do is ruin thread in here and OT. 

Stop posting already 

Just report IHSB when he does this


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

mavric_ac said:


> your miserable


I love how everyone else thinks I am miserable.
I am far from miserable and the fact that you feel I am speaks volumes for your happiness.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Now back on topic \/mine\/


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Cop lived
































Sebring


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

More Sebring


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Building a beast


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

New Wii game Wiivet








Bad design








Now that there's no plans for a new shuttle program.....


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)




----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

Should turn that into a rocket launching platform :laugh:


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## GoDDSTOPPER (Oct 27, 2006)

UCME2 said:


> Gotta love car wash pics


DAyuM!!! her vagoo is showing. that thing is huge


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

Havana


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

heh... 

I like this one


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Meatstick62 (Apr 17, 2007)

UCME2 said:


> Now back on topic \/mine\/


I need more....like right NOW


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

geez
:screwy:


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

IHateSpeedBumps said:


> Is she dragging her top across the paint on that car?:facepalm:


There was a car in that picture?


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Just a little windshield opacity, officer... 

No problem~!














A resident drives his damaged car away after a tornado hits Tuscaloosa yesterday afternoon on Thursday, April 28, 2011, in Birmingham, Ala.


----------



## merckx56 (Feb 13, 2004)

UCME2 said:


> Building a beast


If you EVER decide to sell that Mustang, I'm gonna go ahead and call dibs. No SH*T! Let me know FIRST!


----------



## marc123 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Zyoid (Feb 25, 2008)

^^ :laugh:


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

This made me laugh! :laugh: I love it! I want a car like this Olds! :thumbup:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

PSU said:


> :wave:



Delightful


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Delightful lines almost flow like water


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Powderkeg said:


> Delightful lines almost flow like water


I'm likin' the late 30's look

:thumbup:


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Bodacious said:


> heh...
> 
> I like this one


agreed.


----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)

The Autobot art pieces, which come in 19-foot-tall and 8-foot tall versions, are being created by Thailand-based artist Anchalee Saengtai and will be rolled out at Ripley’ Believe It or Not locations around the world this summer


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

PSU said:


>


That video was so awesome.


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

What a lucky seatbelt


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Mr.Vengeance said:


> i love this shot..


quite a black trio


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.woodybuttschevy.com/


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Yeah, and the only people that would understand that are the people regularly on the internet...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

nickthaskater said:


>


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

Thats bad ass


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Zyoid (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

Massive Attack said:


>


----------



## Grill (Jul 30, 2006)

UCME2 said:


>


I love this so very very much. Defo trade my R for it.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

this is weird


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

Ferrari 328 engine


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

^Just when I thought I'd seen everything in an air-cooled Beetle...


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

GRN6IX said:


> ^Just when I thought I'd seen everything in an air-cooled Beetle...


Isn't that a MK1 Fiat 500


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

GRN6IX said:


> ^Just when I thought I'd seen everything in an air-cooled Beetle...


really???? :banghead::laugh: 
the wheel arches probably fooled you



Mikedav said:


> Isn't that a MK1 Fiat 500


Win :beer:


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

Mikedav said:


> Isn't that a MK1 Fiat 500


Seems so, the wheel arches did fool me. Cool swap either way :thumbup:


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


Is that Dalton's??


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Shmi (Mar 25, 2009)

due to a chemical explosion at a plant:


----------



## goofyboots (Aug 30, 2006)

^ how, artistic?


i may never replace my desktop


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

Thats soo bad asss


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

goofyboots said:


> ^ how, artistic?
> 
> 
> i may never replace my desktop


Its been my desktop for months! I am waiting for the morning that mine does it!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Jesarray said:


>


Local guy. :thumbup:


----------



## .:Chr!sVR6 (Dec 8, 2009)

[/QUOTE] 




:beer: :thumbup:


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## b5bel (Sep 26, 2001)

hands down, best thread ever.


----------



## Viss1 (Dec 1, 2003)

This thread caused me to look at my free webspace for the first time in probably 2 years. If the pic doesn't make any sense, it's probably an old TCL meme. I suggest moving on.


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

marc123 said:


>


 Funny thing is, I actually know the owner of that car. He rigged it up for a parade as it's a twin to the car James bond had in tomorrow never dies.


----------



## revbjeff (Mar 24, 2004)

Jack-the-Tripper said:


>


 Pardon the ignorance but what are these?


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

revbjeff said:


> Pardon the ignorance but what are these?


 Qvale Mangusta! 

(don't ask me how to pronounce "Qvale"...)


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

turbo_nine said:


> Qvale Mangusta!
> 
> (don't ask me how to pronounce "Qvale"...)


 No


----------



## E34M50 (Sep 11, 2010)

turbo_nine said:


> Qvale Mangusta!
> 
> (don't ask me how to pronounce "Qvale"...)


 wrong, fiat barchetta or coupe


----------



## revbjeff (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks guys. The first pic made me think it was a modified Sunfire... :screwy:


----------



## Blackmilk (May 7, 2006)

E34M50 said:


> wrong, fiat barchetta or coupe


 It's the coupé ;-) 
The Barchetta is the cab with 'slow' engine


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

I didn't even know there was such a car. Catching up from a distance, I thought it was a Trabant. 








MG Magnette, i think?


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

E34M50 said:


> wrong, fiat barchetta or coupe


 
Oh damn. Outline is remarkably similar.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## DUBLUV401 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just wanted to suscribe to this thread :thumbup:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Sort of want


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

IC AI said:


> I didn't even know there was such a car. Catching up from a distance, I thought it was a Trabant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have seen that car a few times also. No idea what it is.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Massive Attack said:


>


oh, man



:thumbup:


----------



## MarsRedScirocco16v (Sep 3, 2009)

punkvideo81 said:


>


Triumph GT6... and bewbs.


----------



## MarsRedScirocco16v (Sep 3, 2009)

Wheelstand said:


>


TR3! i thought only girls that got in those were old or toddlers


----------



## BeachZack (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## MarsRedScirocco16v (Sep 3, 2009)

^^^ you know what gets me going


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

kenny301 said:


> I have seen that car a few times also. No idea what it is.



Austin Cambridge maby?


----------



## OMGK20 (Mar 8, 2005)

Balderdash said:


>


anyone know what kind of Benz this is?


----------



## Jack-the-Tripper (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

OMGK20 said:


> anyone know what kind of Benz this is?


 W111 250SE


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

-GP


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Jory said:


> W111 250SE


Just figured I'd point out (for clarification), that the sedan pictured is a W108. The W110-W112 series are the Mercedes "Heckflosse" or "Peilstege" cars.


----------



## OMGK20 (Mar 8, 2005)

do they make them in Diesel? do want


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

Rukh said:


> Just figured I'd point out (for clarification), that the sedan pictured is a W114.


 :beer:


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

Rukh said:


> Just figured I'd point out (for clarification), that the sedan pictured is a W114. The W108-W112 series are the Mercedes "Heckflosse" or "Peilstege" cars.


The car on the shot is a w108. The w111/112 share little or nothing with the w108.

This is a w114.


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

nice thread !


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

om617952 said:


> The car on the shot is a w108. The w111/112 share little or nothing with the w108.
> 
> This is a w114.


You're right, and I knew that, I just don't know why for a moment I thought the 108/109 were the chassis designations for the coupes. :facepalm:

Anyhow, I edited my post to reflect the correct answer so it isn't even more confusing. Back to the pics:


----------



## 280CEEEEE (Oct 19, 2010)

om617952 said:


> The car on the shot is a w108. The w111/112 share little or nothing with the w108.
> 
> This is a w114.


That's a 280C, as per my nick (E is injeciton). I have a 1978, which is different (W123 chassis), but they're beautiful cars.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Rukh said:


>


Oh dear lord.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

another alfa shot


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

kasbah said:


>


What is this thing? Looks fantastic.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Tokyosmash said:


> What is this thing? Looks fantastic.


GM Futurliner:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0724467378&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

I still love this shot


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

'55 Chrysler Falcon


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

More Buick


----------



## Dogpizza (Aug 13, 2006)

in


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Double down on that Buick


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Falcon again


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

71sbeetle said:


> GM Futurliner:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0724467378&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT


"Horn: *A locomotive train air horn is installed*."

That thing is awesome! :laugh:


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Der Audidude said:


> "Horn: *A locomotive train air horn is installed*."
> 
> That thing is awesome! :laugh:


no kidding!


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

wow.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Chrysler Newport Phaeton


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Buick Y '55


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Another shot of a Chrysler... Newport Concept


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

audifans said:


>


why can't we build cars this cool any more!


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

compy222 said:


> why can't we build cars this cool any more!


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

nice


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## per-diems (Apr 7, 2011)

Bazooka said:


>


Beautiful


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

couldn't agree more


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

One more shot of the Plymouth XNR

Anyone know the name of the car on the left?


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## samjlee (Jun 5, 2006)

Formula SAE car


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

'54 Maserati Pininfarina


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

nice


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## renngolf (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

renngolf said:


>


That's some pocket rocket there.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

EdRacer71 said:


>


One in the last pic has the most perfect body. I would marry her. OMG


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

probably a repost....but it sure as hell is still awesom


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

'57 dual ghia


----------



## Mrb00st (Jun 26, 2005)

2JZ Solstice, yo!!



























Venturi 400GT


















best seats ever


















YT screen capture, "why I don't have a DSM."









Coyote 5.0 in a Fox Body









Coyote 5.0 in a new Ranger. Danger!









what...???









LNF > VW 2.0T













































I'm an F18 bro!


















lol 034


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Harry Miller's beautiful creations are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

another shot of this thing


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

'57 maserati


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

The Japanese - clearly an odd bunch.



















>8^)
ER


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi res...


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

Gas prices don't seem so high when the car is worth $30M:










Headed for Monterey:










The story of this very unique car told by Andrew Frankel if you care to indulge:

http://www.insideline.com/ferrari/250-gto/flat-out-in-the-ferrari-250-gto.html

= = = = = = 

8 of the 10 Veyron's trekking to Monterey from San Francisco starting Tuesday with detours through Napa Valley and Half Moon Bay.










>8^)
ER


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Peloton25 said:


> The Japanese - clearly an odd bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seen worse here....


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Damn. Folks on this page LOVE signature quotes.


----------



## Shmi (Mar 25, 2009)

Quick someone sig that ^^


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## WolfR32 (Jun 12, 2005)

JorgenP said:


>


Where is this track?


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

Coolness!










>8^)
ER


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Wheelstand said:


>


oh, boy


----------



## MarsRedScirocco16v (Sep 3, 2009)

Barefoot_ said:


>


Triumph Italia!!!!

Just noticed that the name is on the card. That ruins the guessing game!


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wheelstand said:


>


That's a Doozy right there!

Sorry, I couldn't resist!


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## renngolf (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

This is probably worthy of a caption


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

A little Hudson love


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Balderdash said:


>


Seems like Bill Kurtz had a hand in this thing


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Barefoot_ said:


> This is probably worthy of a caption


"If she'd turn around, I could see the best two parts of her"


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

nice looking from one end to the other


----------



## EUROTHRASH (Oct 25, 2007)

In for moar in general. :beer:
and a picture to contribute until I can find the rest of mine:


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## B-Tower (Nov 30, 2009)

This thread is indescribable


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Bodacious said:


>


 yum


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Powderkeg said:


>


 Too much fotoshop 

also: Pink box truck.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

yep .... of course.. so what. 

post something else up if you want something different


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Zyoid (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## per-diems (Apr 7, 2011)

Zyoid said:


>


 :thumbup:


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## revbjeff (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Mrb00st said:


>


 I raise you tiny turtle.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

BumpSteer said:


>


 
perfect pic 

:thumbup:


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Big, Bold and just won best of show at Pebble Beach


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## revbjeff (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

revbjeff said:


>


 "Man, my F50 eat's babies." 
"Oh yeah? Prove it."


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

Meanwhile, in Iceland:


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

> 1955 Ferrari 375AmericaCoupSpeciale


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## audisnapr (Jul 31, 2004)

IC AI said:


> Meanwhile, in Iceland:


this is meant to be a drag bike? is that a horn I see mounted on the side?


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

audisnapr said:


> this is meant to be a drag bike? is that a horn I see mounted on the side?


Yeah. That horn was likely pulled from the Saab's engine bay.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

audisnapr said:


> this is meant to be a drag bike?


Winters are quite long in Iceland.


----------



## marc123 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

> 1953 Kurtis-Meteor SR100 at Amelia Island 2010


----------



## BugattisOnPCH (Aug 24, 2011)

London Lambo dealership 










Row of Corvettes at Carlisle


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

The fabulous Kissel

Complete with drawer seat


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Bigtree (Aug 19, 2009)

marc123 said:


>


The car is worth more than the house.


----------



## mk2gtd (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

It's a Willys!














> 1930 willys-knight series 66B "plaid side" roadster


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

ah yes... Ford Brewster


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Barefoot_ said:


> ah yes... Ford Brewster


The ultimate in pedestrian unsafety!


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Barefoot_ said:


> ah yes... Ford Brewster


Pedestrian safety?

Sure......Ya scoops 'em up and ya tosses em back !

Saved.........from getting run over


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Lightnin' said:


>


Could there be a more perfect car for those Woodlite headlights?


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

^ Stunningly done in lipstick red 

:thumbup:


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

weekend bump for a great thread


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

WOW, is that just in some average joe's garage??


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

mitcompressor said:


> Pedestrian safety?
> 
> Sure......Ya scoops 'em up and ya tosses em back !
> 
> Saved.........from getting run over


Do want! :thumbup:


----------



## Horror Business (Mar 1, 2005)

89VWdieselGolf said:


> WOW, is that just in some average joe's garage??


Thats what I wanta know! How does an average Joe like me get that in my garage?!


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

89VWdieselGolf said:


> WOW, is that just in some average joe's garage??


Imagine my surprise when I saw THIS while walking down the sidewalk:










And that's only 5 cars of maybe 15 in this garage, but that is a genuine Quattro S1, and he does track it now and then. The Subaru is the rally beast of burden though.


----------



## marc123 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

marc123 said:


>


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

89VWdieselGolf said:


> WOW, is that just in some average joe's garage??


the owner is a audi specialist and race car driver :thumbup:


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

jeff james said:


>


sweet


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice Buick


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## BugattisOnPCH (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

1914 Grant


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

om617952 said:


> Nice Buick


Indeed it is!


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

om617952 said:


> Nice Buick


What Buick??? :beer:


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## RaminGTI20 (Sep 16, 2006)

om617952 said:


> Nice Buick


HAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAAHA.....no way, thats my friends ex! LOL...i forwarded it to him right now


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

'58 Peerless GT coupe


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Bazooka said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

mitcompressor said:


>


So crazy to see an electric fan in there. :screwy:

I like Kadetts.


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

Great [classic] news!!!


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

One more:


----------



## marc123 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

marc123 said:


>


"Looks like them Duke boys have done it again..."


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

VW Saveiro


----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


WIN


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## sebastian kach (Feb 18, 2010)

Shmi said:


> due to a chemical explosion at a plant:


 Taco Bell does this to me too.:laugh:


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Now that's a speed trap.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

This seems appropriate


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

sebastian kach said:


> Taco Bell does this to me too.:laugh:


 At first it looks like some poor creature, human or not, got disemboweled. But then I saw the bumper warps and was like *phew*.


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

mitcompressor said:


>





Rukh said:


> So crazy to see an electric fan in there. :screwy:



It looks crazy at first, and obviously it isn't original, but that's what owners have to do sometimes to make these old classics practical for their "retirement" duties of parades, cruises, or even just running the engine at shows so that people can hear the noise.  Many of these cars were designed with small radiators and either no fan or undersized fans, with the assumption that the airflow will be provided by the movement of the car. When the cars go too slow or stop for too long, they don't get enough air through the radiator, and they overheat. The same thing happens to motorcycles.

The electric fans are often the simplest way to solve those problems, and even though they *look* out of place, they are far simpler and less intrusive to install than retrofitting a mechanical fan... so it is easier to take the car back to 100% stock without any lasting effects. :beer:


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

mitcompressor said:


>


Can't quite make it out. Is that a side spot-light?


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Bustov (Mar 24, 1999)

VierSpeed said:


> Now that's a speed trap.


WOW BF3 has great graphics


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ :laugh:


----------



## joeybags (Sep 9, 2011)

opcorn: love this thread its now in one of my top favorites I love cars every make model shape sound color or style a car is a car love it or hate it, to each his own


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Police issue for Scotland Yard


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## joeybags (Sep 9, 2011)

Apologies if this was already posted


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

'53 Ford Vega Roadster


----------



## Bigtree (Aug 19, 2009)

Lightnin' said:


> '53 Ford Vega Roadster


I'm in love. :thumb up:
I would love to have this, a Pantera, Sunbeam, Cobra, and a GT in my stable.


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

>8^)
ER


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

Oh - and this. :thumbup:










>8^)
ER


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

'33 Pierce Arrow


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Pininfarina one of a kind Corvette

Rondine Concept


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

Wheelstand said:


> Pininfarina one of a kind Corvette
> 
> Rondine Concept


Saw that at Barrett-Jackson back in '08. :thumbup:



















http://desert-motors.com/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=search&search=rondine


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

I give you the Hondatti Civeyron


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## bWs (Dec 27, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


 ^

Poor Oliver doesn't get a break!


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Powderkeg said:


>


England?


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

yep... London


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Lightnin' said:


> yep... London


Cool, Thanks. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

Buickboy92 said:


> England?


I think the plate on the burgundy Tesla says "F" for France. The blue car appears to be wearing a Monaco plate. That puts them both a little far from home.

>8^)
ER


----------



## Ernie McCracken (Nov 4, 2009)

Peloton25 said:


> I think the plate on the burgundy Tesla says "F" for France. The blue car appears to be wearing a Monaco plate. That puts them both a little far from home.
> 
> >8^)
> ER



Any rare F1 photos to share?


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

No one here has ever seen this very early shot of chassis #003. 










You might note the filename says "preview" - in my non-existant spare time I am working on cleaning up a high res version of this in color. 

>8^)
ER


----------



## Ernie McCracken (Nov 4, 2009)

Peloton25 said:


> No one here has ever seen this very early shot of chassis #003.


Awesome. I knew you had a private stash.


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

I don't have very much of a 'private stash'. I have several things I have been sent over the years that I have been asked to keep private, and I always honor those requests as much as it pains me to do so. I tag all the filenames so that in another decade I am not forced to remember which ones are which. 

That particular photo I just shared came my way a few months back when I purchased a Limited Edition copy of "Driving Ambition" from a gentleman in the UK. The retail copy that everyone raves about has 272 pages, the Limited versions have 408. They are also bound with real leather, printed on much higher quality paper and are housed in a special box that includes a set of white gloves to keep the book nice. In total they made just 1,000 copies of them. 

The book's previous owner picked it up at the factory as many were able to do and snapped some photos there too which he shared with me, but this shot of #003 and another I have from him were taken earlier when he was a pilot of the aircraft you see there and McLaren brought the car to the airfield to have some professional photos taken. I've never seen the professional shots so it was great to get his for my collection.

>8^)
ER


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

This set isn't bad... 


















>8^)
ER


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Peloton25 said:


> I think the plate on the burgundy Tesla says "F" for France. The blue car appears to be wearing a Monaco plate. That puts them both a little far from home.
> 
> >8^)
> ER


yep.... I guess they are a bit out of their neighborhood

I just went by the tag on the photo in Flickr



> The Future?
> 
> Two Teslas on a street corner in* London*.





> This photo was taken on October 9, 2010 in Knightsbridge,* London, England*, GB, using a Canon EOS 450D.




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5188668411


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Mafdark (Jun 28, 2011)

If I may, a few of my own:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

1938 buick Y


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Balderdash said:


>


weekend bump!!:wave:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## pillows (Nov 3, 2009)

car related i guess?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ :laugh:


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

kowabonga said:


>


:heart:


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)




----------



## marc123 (Feb 2, 2011)

Autocar tests the Porsche Cayenne turbo
Via Chris Harris:


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

Bad ass to the power of four!










>8^)
ER


----------



## Mafdark (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn, how many of those were made? If I remember the number was quite small.


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

Mafdark said:


> Damn, how many of those were made? If I remember the number was quite small.


Cats Exotics website says...



> Only 301 of these LM002 monster machines were built. The last 48 of the series were called LM/American. The LM/American had special badging and hand painted body stripes, upgraded interior with mahogany trim, MSW/OZ Racing magnesium alloy wheels, spare tire cover and wheel disc, polished aluminum front skid plate, chrome grill and bumpers, color-keyed hood, fenders, and air intake treatments, reinforced lower door trim panels, gold colored hood emblem, and body flush fuel access door.


Roy wants $119,888 for this one with ~3,400 miles and a new paint job:










>8^)
ER


----------



## ttvick (Aug 15, 2007)

marc123 said:


> Autocar tests the Porsche Cayenne turbo
> Via Chris Harris:
> 
> IMGhttp://img210.imageshack.us/img210/391/aeong1tceaagtmp.jpg/IMG
> ...


Is there video of this anywhere???


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Better than snow tires or chains. by Nigel Smuckatelli, on Flickr


----------



## marc123 (Feb 2, 2011)

ttvick said:


> Is there video of this anywhere???


I couldn't find any. I would even have settled for pictures of the landing.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

Peloton25 said:


> Cats Exotics website says...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Uncle Larry (Lawrence) has one. VWV did a big writeup/story on it a couple years ago.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

Probably ROZAP? 

I laughed anyway. :laugh:










>8^)
ER


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

Peloton25 said:


> Probably ROZAP?
> 
> I laughed anyway. :laugh:
> 
> ...


Doesn't that imply Lada's are not very crash-worthy?


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

If it is a spoof ad, which I believe it to be, then yeah I would think that would be the implied message. 

>8^)
ER


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


Hopefully nobody from Disney sees that picture. They're pretty sensitive to copyright infringement.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:heart: this thread


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Slick little Fit


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

Powered by SKYLINE RB20 DET

"Well isn't that special?" 

>8^)
ER


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

IC AI said:


> Doesn't that imply Lada's are not very crash-worthy?


Or maybe it implies that they just do a lot of crash-testing


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Looks like freshwater. I'll take it!


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Kind of an odd duck


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

Mama-Mia! 

>8^)
ER


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

^ love it 

Rally Supra anyone?


----------



## lawdogg (May 11, 2011)

And a rally 3000GT too!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

Improved vehicle body kit fail











:laugh:


----------



## DUMONT (May 10, 2001)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

nice.... one more


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## bigdreamssmallwallet (Jan 22, 2009)

Boogety Boogety said:


> Improved vehicle body kit fail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a ricer


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

Consumer Reports cannot recommend due to low score, because of poor visibility.


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

Peloton25 said:


> I think the plate on the burgundy Tesla says "F" for France. The blue car appears to be wearing a Monaco plate. That puts them both a little far from home.
> 
> >8^)
> ER


No, the burgundy has british plates, the blue one looks like Monaco plates.



> A two-digit age identifier, which changes twice a year, in March and September. The code is either the last two digits of the year itself if issued between March and August (e.g. "10" for registrations issued between 1 March and 31 August 2010), or else has 50 added to that value if issued between September and February the following year (*e.g. "60" for registrations issued between 1 September 2010 and 28 February 2011*);


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

> 1908 Chase Highwheeler


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

audifans said:


> 1908 Chase Highwheeler


Fire extinguisher as a parking brake? 

There's a second fire extinguisher in the back seat, you know, for the steeper hills. :laugh:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

For the air-cooled addicts on this forum....

and what a state of affairs if we were still using acetylene gas lamps for lighting.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Exquisite~


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

1.8TRabbit said:


>


WOW!  Back story?


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

Buckaroo banzai said:


>


i totally know what track this is


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

actually I found this in the woods, but now it's on the internet


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Holy crap @ that pickup hanging over the bridge


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

Buickboy92 said:


>


Yes please


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

1908 grand prix racer

mercedes


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

xtravbx said:


> Yes please


Assuming 20 years old or so, and by the plate on the car, they were born around 1918, making them over 90 years old now... :banghead:


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

I'll just slide a little moving "pictures" into this with a bit of Ken Block.

Best seen at full screen


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Couple older sport pickups


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Boogety Boogety said:


> Assuming 20 years old or so, and by the plate on the car, they were born around 1918, making them over 90 years old now...


Is that an actual period photo though? If so, it weathered the last 70+ years pretty well; but something just seems to me like it's a more recent photo.


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

Rukh said:


> Is that an actual period photo though? If so, it weathered the last 70+ years pretty well; but something just seems to me like it's a more recent photo.



I too have a feeling that the girls are of current age.


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

J-Tim said:


> I too have a feeling that the girls are of current age.


I think those are the Deco Bells, a group of dancers/singers who specialize in vintage style.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


Forget the truck hanging off the high bridge... How did that Roller end up there? _That _is a back story I'd like to know... :what:



Pinstripe said:


> I think those are the Deco Bells, a group of dancers/singers who specialize in vintage style.


Ah. That would explain the oval medallion over the license plate. A much more desirable thought than thinking they might all be pushing up daisies by now... :laugh:


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

probably worthy of a caption from some creative wit here.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

geez....

They're multiplying


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Sweet....


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

GM's first plug in hybrid

XP 883

1969


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

J-Tim said:


> I too have a feeling that the girls are of current age.


That was the first thing that came to mind...glad I'm not the only one


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Boogety Boogety said:


> Forget the truck hanging off the high bridge... How did that Roller end up there? _That _is a back story I'd like to know... :what:


have no idea...


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Buickboy92 said:


> WOW!  Back story?


Sorry I do not.


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

Norman E Timbs 1948 Buick Streamliner


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

found this when looking to see if Mazda had any 2-door wagons. I already saw their RX-7, RX-8, and RX-9 concepts but I personally like this one most. Would be a great FT-86 competitor. I did promise myself to get a Miata as soon as I settle down somewhere, but it would be hard to resist this if it did go on sale one day.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Lower it.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

> Garfield Wood was a bit of a stunt man, too, racing his boats against a train more than 1,250 miles up the East Coast (he won) and the Twentieth Century Limited train up the Hudson River from New York City to Albany (he won that one, too). Beginning in 1920, “Gar” Wood began building his own race boats. With his designer, Nap Lisee, Gar Wood built a series of 10 Miss America boats that were the fastest speed boats of their day. With Gar at the helm, the Miss America boats won the Harmsworth trophy eight times in 12 years. Gar’s brother, George, also won a Harmsworth Trophy in 1931, aboard the Miss America VIII, in a year when Gar was disqualified for jumping the start. This made the Miss America VIII a two-time winner of the largest speed boat event of its day, with victories in 1929 and 1931 added to a second place finish to the new Miss America IX in 1930.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

^

Harry Miller designed the engines in that boat.

Here is an engine from a 1922 Indy Racer. A work of art, as all he designs were










or a 1921 version


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

> It's fascinating story of the journey of a 1950 Ford club coupe, from Beijing to Paris in 2007, in honor of the centennial of the original rally in 1907 . The course changed a lot, but they were 33 days in the desert, away from roads 13.000km and no mechanical problem.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

1914 Rauch and Lang Electric


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Peanut Butt (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Note: I do not claim ownership of any of the following photos


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Shmi (Mar 25, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## therichisgood (Mar 7, 2004)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Amazing trucks......


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

This thread just keeps delivering 

opcorn:


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

^^cool, saw one of those at the peterson museum here in LA years ago.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## grbora (Feb 8, 2004)

Pinstripe said:


> I think those are the Deco Bells, a group of dancers/singers who specialize in vintage style.


 Thank you sir. A quick Google brought me these :thumbup: Still SFW I think...


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

nick526 said:


>


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Wheelstand said:


>


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

New Balance!


----------



## nmjettakid (Dec 17, 2008)

Probably ROZAP! 
... 
I post anyways.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


 Was that a legitimate marketing campaign? 'Cuz that's awesome.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

BumpSteer said:


>


I SWEAR I saw this in SPokane today...even had collector plates on it too


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Projects... Projects... Projects

'53 Dodge Victress Special



> Victress manufacturing used a wind tunnel to form a very aerodynamic fiberglass roadster body which they dubbed the S-1A. One body was outfitted with a Chrysler Hemi powerplant and driven at the Bonneville Salt Flats where it achieved a top speed of 203.105 mph.





















hoo boy...


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

Wow, that Audi ain't going anywhere for awhile.


----------



## mafosta (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## mafosta (Dec 24, 2007)

I dont remember seeing this on the thread,


----------



## mafosta (Dec 24, 2007)

And of course the bikecar



















with a trailer fuel tank


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

'54 COE motorhome


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Rust in Peace


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

mafosta said:


> And of course the bikecar


I'm going to take a random guess and say this must be from Guzzi Doug's website.....


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Hay...wanna race?


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

A Porn Star's Jaguar XJ6

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Adul...Cars_Trucks&hash=item3cc2663124#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Shmi (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Subie J (Dec 17, 2009)

Shmi said:


>


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syWJbD1rf0Y

:beer:


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Terandyne said:


> '54 COE motorhome


WOW, WOW, WOW!  :heart::heart::heart::heart: It's Perfect! eace:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## EUROTHRASH (Oct 25, 2007)

^How many bodies do you think were in there?


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

A Porsche...


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

IC AI said:


> A Porsche...


Reminds me of...


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## vdubballa2008 (Feb 2, 2008)

Badboyr66 said:


> I SWEAR I saw this in SPokane today...even had collector plates on it too


I know the car your talking about. Personal friend of mine name Micheal. Hes a huge vag guy too.


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

kowabonga said:


> Amazing trucks......


Now this is how it's done. :thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

Nothin' like a few wiggles in the road to get things interesting


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Found my car googled Bbs Rk mustang


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

McBanagon said:


>


Whoa! Now that is cool!


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

never did an off track excursion look so awesome!


----------



## yurikaze (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

EdRacer71 said:


> never did an off track excursion look so awesome!


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

Pick one...










>8^)
ER


----------



## bluehtchbckdrv1 (Jun 4, 2005)

Peloton25 said:


> Pick one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....now thats awesome!


----------



## jason_kendall (Mar 23, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


woaahhh that can withstand that!?


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

EdRacer71 said:


> never did an off track excursion look so awesome!


That is actually on track.



Circuit of the Americas in Austin, Tx:beer:


----------



## fastjettavrt (Oct 15, 2007)

- Watch More Funny Videos


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

jason_kendall said:


> woaahhh that can withstand that!?


:laugh:


----------



## trickery (Mar 26, 2010)

took this last night, there were 23 total!
it was comicon in Seattle


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

trickery said:


> took this last night, there were 23 total!
> it was comicon in Seattle


Looks like the dealership down the street from my parents.:laugh:
























:beer:


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

No photographers were harmed in the taking of this photo. 










>8^)
ER


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Peloton25 said:


> Pick one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tim Burton Batmobile is always :heart: 

Apparently, Batman never has to reverse...only one of those cars can you see rearward (60's Futura Batmobile)


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

oidoglr said:


> Tim Burton Batmobile is always :heart:


I agree, the Burton-era Batmobile is the best. :thumbup:


----------



## VR6 GLX Man (May 20, 2008)

I'll take Michael Keatons Batmobile.:thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i'll take mayor west's batmobile


----------



## Cervical Bruiser (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Dogpizza (Aug 13, 2006)

Cort said:


>


 no that's just straight douchebaggery lol. your a clown.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

Dogpizza said:


> no that's just straight douchebaggery lol. *your* a clown.


 You can't spell.


----------



## Dogpizza (Aug 13, 2006)

too funny when someone uses the grammar nazi defense, back against the wall thoughtless comeback. don't know if you seemed to notice by now but I'm not writing a letter to the president, I don't give a fudk to go back and fix an iPhone autocorrect that small especially on an a$sgoblin gathering such as vortex. I'll demonstrate my proper use of your and you're for you.

cort, you're lucky you live out west. if I am to ever see you out east(tristate specifically), I will humiliate the ever living hell out of you and your recessed hairline pedophile goofy a$$ looking self. 

I'd say I'd beat your face in but a little choir boy who hides behind a computer trolling people's threads like you would probably run to the cops if I even halfway made that threat. 

YOU of all people, I'm laughing too hard as I type this, to come into ANYONE'S thread and belittle them is BEYOND comical. you made an absolute a$$ out of yourself. every time I see your name around here it reminds me if the guy who painted his rotors or the guy with all the plywood on the jetta. youve done well. you made it. your an Internet meme. something no words are needed for. all you have to do is look at the picture of you throwin up the signs crouching next to your car and the hysteria follows. 

when your little mishap went down, I looked, I laughed, I continued on. I never once commented and ragged on. your the downright definition of a clown. shlt you damned near look like one without the makeup. before I realized who it was back when you came into my thread I was offended and mad, when It all clicked and your face came up I couldn't stop laughing. comical at first(cue sad music) but then the sympathy followed. I looked at you and said "aww :/ it seems the poor fellow is trying to fill the void and make it up to himself. trying to prove something to himself after the accident" 

**** happens, I had my own personal stunt in life I live with, and I'm no one to judge when I wasn't there or dont know the full story. I have no idea, nor did I care at first, what you were thinking that day. it was funny, somewhat idiotic at the time, and rebellious. however one cannot be proven a fool till they speak. you my friend sure as hell have. 

do yourself a favor and keep your mouth shut. don't even reply. you have absolutely nothing to say in defense. literally nothing. I won't even give you the compliment of calling you a troll, your just a downright fool.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

nickthaskater said:


>


 Interesting fact: The Hercules can adjust its props on the fly to reverse thrust and land on a very short strip. In your photo, the dust is going backwards. If you look in this one, its moving towards the camera


----------



## Sortafast (Oct 6, 2001)

Dogpizza said:


> herp derp internet tough guy derp n herp your


----------



## Dogpizza (Aug 13, 2006)

sortafast, learn to read.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Please keep the arguing out of this thread... Take it to pm schoolgirls.


----------



## Dogpizza (Aug 13, 2006)

I'll contribute to the actual cause now.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

a little chop


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Dogpizza said:


> *(It is)* too funny when someone uses the grammar*-*nazi defense, back against the wall*,* thoughtless comeback. *(I) *don't know if you seemed to notice by now*,* but I'm not writing a letter to the *P*resident, I don't *wish* to go back and fix an iPhone autocorrect that small*,* especially on an a$sgoblin*(ed.- Is that a word?)* gathering such as vortex. I'll demonstrate my proper use of your and you're for you. *(ed.- No, you won't.)*
> 
> *C*ort, you're lucky you live out west. *I*f I am to ever see you out east* (Tri-State,* specifically), I will humiliate the *everliving* hell out of you and your recessed hairline pedophile goofy a$$ looking self.
> 
> ...


 I went ahead and fixed some of that for you. I hope I retained the spirit of what you had intended to say. 

Back on topic, I wish Catrinel Menghia really had this tattoo: 









She's hot, but that would make her so much hotter.


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Wheelstand said:


> a little chop


 Look at that rear fender to rear axle relationship - must be a VW. (Mk0.1?)


----------



## Hogan (Aug 28, 2005)

Dogpizza said:


>


 Chill bud. This is the internet. Not only the internet, but this is TCL. You're taking things entirely too seriously. Yeah, there are plenty of people on here that are retarded, but I've never felt the urge to do anyone actual physical harm because of a picture they posted in one of the most sarcastic forums on the internet. 

And to be fair, that's not a bad picture of Cort's S3...


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hogan said:


> Chill bud. This is the internet. Not only the internet, but this is TCL. You're taking things entirely too seriously. Yeah, there are plenty of people on here that are retarded, but I've never felt the urge to do anyone actual physical harm because of a picture they posted in one of the most sarcastic forums on the internet.
> 
> And to be fair, that's not a bad picture of Cort's S3...


 QFT


----------



## Dogpizza (Aug 13, 2006)

Hogan said:


> Chill bud. This is the internet. Not only the internet, but this is TCL. You're taking things entirely too seriously. Yeah, there are plenty of people on here that are retarded, but I've never felt the urge to do anyone actual physical harm because of a picture they posted in one of the most sarcastic forums on the internet.
> 
> And to be fair, that's not a bad picture of Cort's S3...


 this is by no means an out of left field attack. rewinding back a bit, he came in completely disrespecting me and belittling me in a thread of mine like he was up on some almighty throne. him having a shltty day and attempting to take it out on me was his mistake. this has literally nothing to do with this thread so I apologize to the rest of you for littering it but it needed to be said and he needs to realize he ran his mouth to the wrong person. 

call me an e thug or whatever have you but that kids the biggest tool on this entire forum and he came on by trying to **** on me. he is the absolute last person in here who can talk down to anyone.

moving on.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Yeah, just leave.


----------



## terrabit2001 (Sep 10, 2011)

Rukh said:


> I went ahead and fixed some of that for you. I hope I retained the spirit of what you had intended to say.


 ooo I want to try.... 


_too funny when someone uses the grammar nazi defense, back against the wall thoughtless comeback. don't know if you seemed to notice by now but I'm not writing a letter to the president, I don't give a fudk to go back and fix an iPhone autocorrect that small especially on an a$sgoblin gathering such as vortex. I'll demonstrate my proper use of your and you're for you. 
_ 
*It is with much brevity that I regard an individual making use of the defensive posture characteristic of the National Socialist party (NSDAP) when addressing the topic of grammar. I would have you know that I am not, in fact, scribing a document addressed to the Monarch, and that I value the concept of correction of my diction with as little regard as I do fornication. This in particular, applies to a conference of rectally-fixated creatures of folklore such as those found on "Vortex". I will now demonstrate the correct usage of the words "your" and "you're" as applied to the King's English, for your enlightenment. 
* 
_cort, you're lucky you live out west. if I am to ever see you out east(tristate specifically), I will humiliate the ever living hell out of you and your recessed hairline pedophile goofy a$$ looking self._ 

*Goodly Sir Cort, you are fortunate that you are many leagues westward of my location. If I were ever to lay mine eyes upon you, I would mock and jape your person until all hell is no longer of the living, notwithstanding your folicular deficiencies and simian appearance. Said mocking, would then culminate in a duel of fisticuffs*


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Dogpizza said:


> *this has literally nothing to do with this thread*


 'xactly. 

So it doesn't matter one whit what he said or you said 
(or whether you were "disrespected". Puh-leeze):screwy: 

It's a pic thread *(about cars*, you dolt) 














terrabit2001 said:


> ooo I want to try....


 absolutely perfect !!!!


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

terrabit2001 said:


> ooo I want to try....
> 
> 
> _too funny when someone uses the grammar nazi defense, back against the wall thoughtless comeback. don't know if you seemed to notice by now but I'm not writing a letter to the president, I don't give a fudk to go back and fix an iPhone autocorrect that small especially on an a$sgoblin gathering such as vortex. I'll demonstrate my proper use of your and you're for you.
> ...


 Dude... 

You're the best. That was so much better than mine.


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

I've been going back and forth between these two as desktops.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Dogpizza said:


> call me an e thug


 ok. You're an e thug....and a blowhard for good measure. 

 

And here's a Brewster Ford. I'm all outta Brew.


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

Wow. Just went through the last page. My head now hurts. That was not warranted. Nor was it in even the least grammatically proficient. 

Some Senna love..


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

Dogpizza said:


> too funny when someone uses the grammar nazi defense, back against the wall thoughtless comeback. don't know if you seemed to notice by now but I'm not writing a letter to the president, I don't give a fudk to go back and fix an iPhone autocorrect that small especially on an a$sgoblin gathering such as vortex. I'll demonstrate my proper use of your and you're for you.
> 
> cort, you're lucky you live out west. if I am to ever see you out east(tristate specifically), I will humiliate the ever living hell out of you and your recessed hairline pedophile goofy a$$ looking self.
> 
> ...


 Wow, come back to this thread after a fun weekend. Bitchpizza is at it again. Ok, tough guy. 
I'll be at h2o. Just like every year. Can't miss the cowboy hat. Bring it. I want you to.


----------



## Dogpizza (Aug 13, 2006)

bravo terrabit! bravo! bout time someone made an entertaining rebuttle.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Ok, you yahoos. 

Take the bar brawl somewhere's else. And post some frickin' CAR-related pics.!! 


Cort... you a nut. And that's ok.  

and~ 

Penis pizza... you just got a chip on your shoulder. Just check it at the door when entering a thread. 
'k?


----------



## Colin. (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

Cort said:


> I'll be at h2o. Just like every year. *Bring a trailer, I can't miss them.*


 FTFY 
:wave::laugh:


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Air-over-water said:


> FTFY
> :wave::laugh:


 heh... no kidding. I wouldn't park within a mile of that place if Cort gets loose. Hell, I wouldn't be in the same county!


----------



## GTI_UNIT (Dec 16, 2003)

bumpsteer said:


>


 fap fap fap fap!


----------



## Dogpizza (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## jason_kendall (Mar 23, 2012)

Dogpizza, half your pics arent even relevant to the thread. I really wanted to see polar bears eating a seal :facepalm:


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

so just quit already with the back and forth. 

It's car related or forget it


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

jason_kendall said:


> Dogpizza, half your pics arent even relevant to the thread. I really wanted to see polar bears eating a seal :facepalm:


 at least its i now know it finally reached new york


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Dogpizza (Aug 13, 2006)

didn't realize it was car related only. get *fuqked  both of ya. 

Saw these while I was working yesterday about 20 miles out from west point in ny.


----------



## stevegolf (Aug 13, 2003)

^^^ I always tried doing that on my bike when I was a kid, go in a tight circle and lean in as much as I could. It usually ended in scraped knees and elbows.


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

Dogpizza said:


> didn't realize it was car related only.


So you cannot read? 
Or do you just choose not to read?
Or even worse, do you read and just not care?
:sly::screwy:


----------



## Dogpizza (Aug 13, 2006)

Air-over-water said:


> So you cannot read?
> Or do you just choose not to read?
> Or even worse, do you read and just not care?
> :sly::screwy:


man you guys really have no lives to sit and try and bash people on such stupid shlt. I guess that's what it's like to have a boring bland repetative life in which Internet forums are your main source of spark. 

more so the fact I subscribed to this thread over a year ago and just now started posting to it. please do pardon my absolute stupidity in life for missing a minor detail 0_o











is this real life?


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

Dogpizza said:


> man you guys really have no lives to sit and try and bash people on such stupid shlt. I guess that's what it's like to have a boring bland repetative life in which Internet forums are your main source of spark.
> 
> more so the fact I subscribed to this thread over a year ago and just now started posting to it. please do pardon my absolute stupidity in life for missing a minor detail 0_o


You're an idiot. I may have made bad decisions in my past, but you continue to do so every day. It baffles me how stupid you are. All of your threads/posts are horrible, whether it's grammatical errors or just plain bad sentence conjugating. I'm so glad you sold your 337, maybe you'll move on from The Car Lounge some day too. Or, at least learn how to speak like a decent human being. However, chances are we'll have better luck on you just leaving.


----------



## Dogpizza (Aug 13, 2006)

aww seems I struck a nerve with baldy over here lol. your still butt sore about the other day? that's really all you could come up with after a week?

stop cluttering the thread clown boy.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

We managed to make it through 60 some-odd pages without arguing and getting locked. Do us all a favor, take your beef to the fight club thread (if there isn't one, make one). This isn't your little playground to crap in.

Call it a day, bump gloves and just post pics.


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

:facepalm:

please don't make me lock this thread


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

jebglx said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> please don't make me lock this thread


thank you!


----------



## Dogpizza (Aug 13, 2006)

:x


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Rather famous car here.



> It may look glamorous to outsiders, but life as a Hollywood mogul can get a little monotonous. Hence, it comes as little surprise when we hear of celebrities making all manner of crazy wagers. The most memorable is arguably the one that took place in 1932 between Zeppo Marx and agent Phil Berg. Marx bet that his 1927 Mercedes-Benz S Boattail Speedster could leave Berg's Duesenberg in the dust, and the two put $10,000 on the table - a dizzying amount of cash at the time. Off they went to the dry lakes outside north Hollywood, along with more than a thousand spectators, to settle the bet. Berg's Duesey took the honors and the cash,


----------



## Cervical Bruiser (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Anyone know what the red car in the center is?


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

Love this thread so much  

ass. ass ass ass.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Here's another shot of that red one.










How about naming the one to the left of the Ghia? Also shown from the rear in the above shot


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7081549703/in/photostream


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

Bodacious said:


> How about naming the one to the left of the Ghia? Also shown from the rear in the above shot


Ford Eifel 


Ford Eifel by retromotoring, on Flickr

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Eifel


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

\


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

Dogpizza said:


> too funny when someone uses the grammar nazi defense, back against the wall thoughtless comeback. don't know if you seemed to notice by now but I'm not writing a letter to the president, I don't give a fudk to go back and fix an iPhone autocorrect that small especially on an a$sgoblin gathering such as vortex. I'll demonstrate my proper use of your and you're for you.
> 
> cort, you're lucky you live out west. if I am to ever see you out east(tristate specifically), I will humiliate the ever living hell out of you and your recessed hairline pedophile goofy a$$ looking self.
> 
> ...


----------



## peskyrabbit (Oct 19, 2011)

Some people on the Tex amaze me. How can your be so immature to make a 6 paragraph reply when everything you say is meaningless. Sorry no pics from me just thought I'd give my $.02 to the idiots.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

I love this pic...


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

JimmyD said:


> I love this pic...



Those wheels make the car, awesome.:beer:


----------



## Dogpizza (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


 And with a 930 tea-tray, you could even keep your meal warm...


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Rumored to be an abandoned racetrack in Europe


----------



## jason_kendall (Mar 23, 2012)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Rumored to be an abandoned racetrack in Europe


 datschit cray


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## The Red Baron (Nov 30, 2000)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Rumored to be an abandoned racetrack in Europe


 Brooklands?


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

The Red Baron said:


> Brooklands?


 I'm thinking it might be Monza???


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

It is Monza.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice. 



> Grand Prix returned to this high speed track in 1955, 1956, 1960, and 1961. This last race in 1961 had another fatal accident, with Wolfgang von Trips and fourteen spectators dying near the Parabolica.
> 
> Despite the fact that the bankings were not involved in that accident, the F1 never raced on the oval again (except in the film Grand Prix made in 1966). New safety walls, rails and fences were quickly added, and the refuelling area was moved further from the track. Run-off areas were added to the curves in 1965 after a fatality in the 1000km Monza race, the track layout was not changed until Grand Prix returned in 1966, with new chicanes at the banked curves, and the track length extended by 100 metres (328 ft). The 1000 km Monza staged the last event on the banking in 1969.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Barstow, California


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

> 1957 DEVIN AD CAR. BUILT AT THE EL MONT, CA FACILITY, SERIAL NUMBER S-71527. RACE PURPOSE BUILT FOR JAMES GARY. RACED IN THE 1957 SEASON. DRIVEN BY McQUILKEN KELLY. SOLD AT THE SEASONS END TO DONALD SHAW, ONTARIO CANADA. RACED FOR MANY SEASONS INTO 1967. BUICK 215 (1962 INDY ENGINE0, T-10 AL TRANS, ALL ALUMINUM INNER PANELS. QUICK RELEASE STEERING. 2011, COMPLETE PROFESSIONAL RESTORATION OF THE ORIGINAL CAR FOUND IN NOVA SCOTIA. LESS THAN 100 MILES AGO. READY FOR VINTAGE RACING OR STREET USE.
> 
> DEVIN RACE CARS HAVE A FABULOUS HISTORY THAT INCLUDE 3 SALT FLAT RECORDS, 9 YEARS AT PIKES PEAK, 6 FIRSTS, 2 SECONDS AND A 4TH. OUT OF 156 SCCA RACES THEY WON 36 FIRST, 8 SECONDS,


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Lightnin' said:


>


 Love this


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Bigtree (Aug 19, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


 WOW! :laugh:


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

RQ1 said:


>


 priorities.. 1 rim is worth more then all his crap Ikea furniture.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

Terandyne said:


>


 did Edvard Munch have one of these?


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

Cort said:


>












Victory lap after winning best of wheels at Volksdub 2008


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

'38 Benz


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Cervical Bruiser (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

Holy Hell!  










>8^) 
ER


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

kowabonga said:


>


 well hello there! 
minus those nails 

this one got a name?


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

kowabonga said:


>





71DubBugBug said:


> well hello there!
> minus those nails
> 
> this one got a name?


 That would be the singer. Lana Del Ray


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

DUTCHMANia said:


> priorities.. 1 rim is worth more then all his crap Ikea furniture.


 

But the furniture serves it's purpose and looks fine. Everyone has different priorities.....:screwy:?


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

That's one stiff spoiler.  










>8^) 
ER


----------



## Qwan3356 (Feb 9, 2012)

Peloton25 said:


> That's one stiff spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Love this car . . . too bad i will never have enough money to purchase one.


----------



## cockerpunk (May 17, 2010)

this thread is a consistent source of computer backgrounds. subing for the win


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

He really can't get that your/you're thing figured out eh? 



Cort said:


> You can't spell.


 
Ass pic.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 302W (Jul 24, 2004)

DUTCHMANia said:


> priorities.. 1 rim is worth more then all his crap Ikea furniture.


Are you an interior designer? :laugh:


----------



## Stereodude (Jun 14, 2011)

Peloton25 said:


> That's one stiff spoiler.
> 
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...60385143_10344285142_9805976_2140973365_n.jpg
> 
> ...


Those wings didn't get the _park bench_ nickname for no reason. :laugh:


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Seattle


----------



## svantevid (May 29, 2010)

Peloton25 said:


> Holy Hell!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MOAR!!

info, anything! isn't that that crazy multiple supercharger detroit diesel of some crazy bearded guy?


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Maximus minimus food truck

Seattle


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

svantevid said:


> MOAR!!
> 
> info, anything! isn't that that crazy multiple supercharger detroit diesel of some crazy bearded guy?


Yes it is!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## E34M50 (Sep 11, 2010)

DUTCHMANia said:


> priorities.. 1 rim is worth more then all his crap Ikea furniture.


i know its a sad world that we live in. personally, i'd sell all those wheels and invest the money in the stock markets


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Time for a barbecue





Barefoot_ said:


>


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

kasbah said:


> Time for a barbecue


time for disco?


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

A little fun with the little vehicles


----------



## renticular (Jan 1, 2011)

Those RV types are Saab, they only made a handful (fortunately)


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

It's a....................Checker? 


 






















> This is the landaulet version of the Checker Model A, which was built from 1939 until Checker switched to war production in 1941. The back top was electrically operated and disappeared into the body. It also had a sun roof. During the war, Checker donated the body dies to be melted down and recycled for the war effort.
> This is thought to be the only remaining survivor from the 1939-1941 Model A Checker taxi. Photos were taken at the Checker Car Club of America show in 2002 at the Gilmore Museum


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## RacerrRex (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

TaaT said:


>


 I love when people are idiotic enough to put their feet on the dash while moving. 
So much fun to laugh at them when they end up without their legs after a minor fender bender... 
Just sucks that most of them do not end up dead.


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

Air-over-water said:


> I love when people are idiotic enough to put their feet on the dash while moving.
> So much fun to laugh at them when they end up without their legs after a minor fender bender...
> Just sucks that most of them do not end up dead.


 Boy you sure showed them!:thumbup: 










This was in my neighbors car


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## E34M50 (Sep 11, 2010)

Air-over-water said:


> I love when people are idiotic enough to put their feet on the dash while moving.
> So much fun to laugh at them when they end up without their legs after a minor fender bender...
> Just sucks that most of them do not end up dead.


 took the words right out of my mouth although the only time i would laugh, would be when they end up their feet, sliced with broken glass and their upper body comes to rest against a running alternator, all while the car is burning down.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

audifans said:


>


 That is amazing!  :heart::heart: :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


 I hope they all have exact change.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

audifans said:


>


 That is without doubt the "me gusta" face.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

nickthaskater said:


> That is without doubt the "me gusta" face.


 No, it's.... 










:laugh:


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

ready for a road trip


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Now you see it...










Now you don't...


----------



## Jack-the-Tripper (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

1938 streamliner


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

I'll just put this in for nice lil' Sunday afternoon twist.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

audifans said:


>


Holy HDR batman


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

Jack-the-Tripper said:


>


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Jack-the-Tripper said:


>





subgraphic said:


>



FTFY :laugh:


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

audifans said:


>


Evo 1









Evo 2









Evo 3

:laugh:


----------



## nfx (Jul 18, 2004)

audifans said:


> I'll just put this in for nice lil' Sunday afternoon twist.


Doesn't Barry from Storage Wars drive a truck like this?


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


Has there been studies as to what happens when the airbag goes off in this case? My daughter is always doing this, and it drives me insane (and any one who says "tell her not to do it" has not had to deal with a 16yo with cramps).


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

IC AI said:


> Has there been studies as to what happens when the airbag goes off in this case? My daughter is always doing this, and it drives me insane (and any one who says "tell her not to do it" has not had to deal with a 16yo with cramps).


I have seen the aftermath.
Lets just say if she values walking she should stop doing it.
Or if you value her life in the slightest, you would stop her. 
If anything happens it will be on YOUR hands.:facepalm:
If you are unwilling to keep her safe, I am willing to contact CPS for you.


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

Air-over-water said:


> I have seen the aftermath.
> Lets just say if she values walking she should stop doing it.
> Or if you value her life in the slightest, you would stop her.
> If anything happens it will be on YOUR hands.
> ...


Yes, in answer to a question, there's nothing like a threat from a random person on the intertubes to make me change my mind 

But is there a study based in real life? I would think that the worst is that she would get a broken nose/facial fracture from her knees hitting her face.


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

IC AI said:


> But is there a study based in real life? I would think that the worst is that she would get a broken nose/facial fracture from her knees hitting her face.


Broken feet, legs, hip, back, etc can all be caused by pathetically idiotic people who think it is a good idea to ride like that.
Use some common sense.:screwy:
If you do not care about her, then by all means let her continue to risk her life while in the vehicle. But if you care in the SLIGHTEST, you would stop her.

:facepalm:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

might as well post this



> Airbag
> 
> Patient was a front seat passenger in a car and had right foot on the portion of the dash where the airbag deploys. The car was involved in a low speed (25mph) crash. The passenger airbag deployed, tearing the foot from the tibia and grossly dislocating the talus. Driver was uninjured.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

audifans said:


> I'll just put this in for nice lil' Sunday afternoon twist.



cool as all get out!!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Irony is that it's owned by an American. 



Blunderbuss said:


>


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

audifans said:


> might as well post this


Thank you for providing something concrete!! I found the Flickr stream it came from. I'll show this to my daughter, esp since she wants to become a dancer.


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

IC AI said:


> Thank you for providing something concrete!! I found the Flickr stream it came from. I'll show this to my daughter, esp since she wants to become a dancer.


So before seeing this picture, you thought it was a good idea to have her feet/legs on the airbag?

Do you even know what an airbag is?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

Air-over-water said:


> So before seeing this picture, you thought it was a good idea to have her feet/legs on the airbag?
> 
> Do you even know what an airbag is?


Or maybe he's been pleading with her to get her foot off the dash to no avail? And now he has a photographic example of why she should?


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

SuperGroove said:


> Or maybe he's been pleading with her to get her foot off the dash to no avail? And now he has a photographic example of why she should?


So he has allowed her to grow up with absolutely NO respect for her parents?
If he has told her not to do it and she continues, there is definitely a problem in the respect department.....:facepalm:


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

back on topic


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Air-over-water said:


> So he has allowed her to grow up with absolutely NO respect for her parents?
> If he has told her not to do it and she continues, there is definitely a problem in the respect department.....:facepalm:


lol, because a teen would NEVER rebel against parents unless the parents suck. I'm sure you never once went against the word of your parents, right?


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

nickthaskater said:


> lol, because a teen would NEVER rebel against parents unless the parents suck. I'm sure you never once went against the word of your parents, right?


Not something as idiotic as this fools daughter. 
She would have been given a few days to change her ways before she would be stuck walking everywhere.
No respect, no ride.
It is simple, if he actually cared about her, it would have been addressed by now. But since he is incapable of enforcing his rules, she will continue to walk over his deplorable body the rest of her life.:facepalm:


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

Air-over-water said:


> It is simple, if he actually cared about her, it would have been addressed by now. But since he is incapable of enforcing his rules, she will continue to walk over his deplorable body the rest of her life.:facepalm:


I'm getting the impression that you're not very personable individual.


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

Omnilith said:


> I'm getting the impression that you're not very personable individual.


I am a personable person, I just do not understand the stupidity of some parents.:facepalm:
This is one of the many reasons we need to implement restrictions on who can reproduce...


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

from what I can tell this is a pic post.

So howz about we get back to pictures and off the harangue about parenting.


----------



## Porridgehead (May 15, 2000)

Well played, sir. Very well played. 



mellbergVWfan said:


> FTFY :laugh:


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

a little weird on the plaid theme


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Omnilith said:


> I'm getting the impression that you're not very personable individual.


That is putting it nicely. Talk about disconnected and judgmental. Lighten up Francis...


----------



## Halo2x (Nov 1, 2005)

Air-over-water said:


> I am a personable person, I just do not understand the stupidity of some parents.:facepalm:
> This is one of the many reasons we need to implement restrictions on who can reproduce...


And we are all hoping that restriction applies to you, Mr. Perfect. :facepalm:


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

Halo2x said:


> And we are all hoping that restriction applies to you, Mr. Perfect. :facepalm:


Why would I even want kids?
I have no need for free labor, nor a need to bring more life into an already full world...


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

VR6GURU said:


> back on topic


Those wheels :facepalm:


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

a lil' coupe from '57


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

wheeltowheel said:


> Those wheels :facepalm:


What's wrong with them? Jags had them before low-riders...


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

GRN6IX said:


> What's wrong with them? Jags had them before low-riders...


Not in that size (or with lug nuts holding them on.) :beer:


----------



## SnowboarderX216 (Jun 8, 2004)

nfx said:


> Doesn't Barry from Storage Wars drive a truck like this?


Similiar


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes...............that's a propeller on the front. (guess it's the most simplest form of a fan they could devise)


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Propeller story has a little twist to it



> Racing cars with propellers are something we would need more of around here. The propeller on this 1923 Voisin C6 Laboratoire Grand Prix special worked in reverse, utilizing otherwise unused energy borrowed from the blazing 100+ mile per hour top speed of the Voisin to circulate engine coolant in an attempt to keep the near 2000 cubic centimeter sleeve valve straight six from overheating. The Voisin C6 Laboratoire was the first Grand Prix car to use a lightweight monocoque construction and aircraft derived slippery aerodynamics together, but could not break pace against its competitors. Four Laboratories started the 1923 Grand Prix, but only one crossed the finish line. The engine was not enough even for this lightweight car. The propellers spun, but not for victory.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Bazooka said:


> a lil' coupe from '57


I like it!

:thumbup:


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

simple said:


> Lighten up Francis...






















:laugh:

adding something so its 'car related' 

em50 assault vehicle


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

RQ1 said:


>


That's awesome.


----------



## pho (May 9, 2007)

Omnilith said:


> I'm getting the impression that you're not very personable individual.


Funny, someone should quite that.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Blunderbuss said:


>


I was wondering how they got in and out of this.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## LethaOne (Aug 20, 2007)

LOOK WHAT YOU HAVE DONE TO ME, CAR LOUNGE.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Balderdash said:


>


Pretty wild fender lines


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

I do like this photographer's stuff!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

(not my renderings/photoshopped drawings)


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

Caption: Woman mounts hot rod. :laugh: 

>8^) 
ER


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Pininfarina.....X-concept


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

went 4 wheeling this weekend. 
found what I believe is a snapping turtle foot on a stick. 
took a picture. 
had no idea where in the world to post it, so here it is...


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

deucestudios said:


> Turtle foot


 Perfect place to post it :thumbup:


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## rrr rr (Oct 12, 2006)

RQ1 said:


>


 China Beach at Mid-Ohio?


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Nice


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Close up


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

rrr rr said:


> China Beach at Mid-Ohio?


 Yes


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Houston?


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

That cop-maro needs the base model's steelies.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Blunderbuss said:


> Houston?
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-cknbRRdlegU/TrBp2-g_41I/AAAAAAAAuXU/qbL6yCQ-qKI/s1600/CAMARO.jpg


 looks prety good :thumbup:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Barefoot_ said:


>


 That is a nice shot!!


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Chrysler concepts from the late-80s to early-00s kicked so much ass. Their design language was so simple and classy. Even when the cars had lots of different surfaces, shapes, and textures intersecting, their designers still somehow pulled off a look that said "carved from a billt" rather than "slapped together." It's a shame that some of the ones that didn't make it to production were stillborn, and it's a shame that the ones that did make it to production usually lost a lot in translation. 

Viper Concept 









Prowler Concept 









Thunderbolt Concept 









Atlantic Concept 









Copperhead Concept 









Chronos Concept 









LHX Concept 









Crossfire Concept 









Pronto Cruizer Concept 









Pronto Spyder Concept


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

mitcompressor said:


>


 Any info on this "banana car"?


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## I once had a jetta (Jul 12, 2005)

RQ1 said:


>


Lusty McSrammington


harhar


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

1920 Mack Bulldog


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Just about perfect.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

^ cool pickup

:thumbup:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)




----------



## Horror Business (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

RQ1 said:


>


hoo boy


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


 heh... love to hear the "backstory" on this one


----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

Wheelstand said:


> heh... love to hear the "backstory" on this one


 "Hey! here is 50 bucks. Wear a short skirt, bend over my small p*nis mobile, and i will have my buddy dress up in a cop uniform so i can show my d*uchebag friends an awesome picture!"


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

WannabeVWguy said:


> "Hey! here is 50 bucks. Wear a short skirt, bend over my small p*nis mobile, and i will have my buddy dress up in a cop uniform so i can show my d*uchebag friends an awesome picture!"


 :thumbup:


----------



## whitealltrac (Nov 10, 2008)

*Jetta with a trophy*

Ohhhh Snaps!!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

whitealltrac said:


> Ohhhh Snaps!!


 :what::what: More to the story?


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

Buickboy92 said:


> :what::what: More to the story?


 No loud pipes = No save lives.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

TaaT said:


>


 Awesome legs :heart:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

nickthaskater said:


> Awesome legs :heart:


 Found a full picture of her.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Found a full picture of her.


 Exactly my type.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

Cool. 

Any more in that series or high-res?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Omnilith said:


> Cool.
> 
> Any more in that series or high-res?


 :thumbup: http://bandwagen.wordpress.com/tag/parts/


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


 Everywhere warehouse needs a cat!!


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


 I want one of these in the worst way


----------



## MrRoboto (Jul 26, 2000)

[No message]


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

:what: On one hand, I can't believe I watched that whole video; on the other hand, it was pretty amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

V10 video is nuts. Bibrate :thumbup: 

Reminds me of this classic:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

A little collaboration in progress

The Mullin Automotive Museum will unveil the virtually completed coachbuild of Jean Bugatti’s 1939 Type 64 Coupe at The Quail, A Motorsports Gathering, on August 17.


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

TopDown_ said:


>


WHOAAA!!!  That is simply stunning!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


does anyone know the story behind this?:what:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

bingbongplop3 said:


> does anyone know the story behind this?:what:


it's just an empty replica body kit... :thumbup:


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

On the way to Pebble Beach. Driving all the way.










Mount Rainier in the background


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SoCal Driver (Nov 14, 2002)

TopDown_ said:


> A little collaboration in progress
> 
> The Mullin Automotive Museum will unveil the virtually completed coachbuild of Jean Bugatti’s 1939 Type 64 Coupe at The Quail, A Motorsports Gathering, on August 17.



I was at the museum a few weeks ago, simply amazing!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## DTMTrini (Jul 26, 2007)

MrMook said:


> V10 video is nuts. Bibrate :thumbup:
> 
> Reminds me of this classic:


Haha that was awesome!


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

RQ1 said:


>


Love this; probably Mille Miglia or Targa Florio.



RQ1 said:


>


Erik "on the roof" Carlsson?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Lupo TDI said:


> Erik "on the roof" Carlsson?


Yes :thumbup:


More info below on carlsson for others to read

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erik_Carlsson



> The expression “Carlsson on the roof” originated from the children’s story Karlsson på taket by Astrid Lindgren, in which a Karlsson character lived on the roof of an apartment building. The name was given to Carlsson as a result of his habit of occasionally rolling a rally car onto its roof. In the Safari Rally, he even rolled the car intentionally, to escape from a mud pool. When journalists later doubted his story, he proved it by rolling the car again. The Ford factory team then tried the same stunt with their Ford Cortina, causing more damage to the car than had occurred during the entire rally.
> 
> Erik Carlsson has done a number of unusual things during his rally career. During one rally in the UK, he needed a spare part and happened to find a brand new Saab 96 on a parking lot. He and the mechanic quickly started disassembling the car when the rather upset owner discovered them. The co-driver managed to defuse the situation by explaining that Erik was a factory driver for Saab and the owner would be given a new car. In the end Erik could keep driving and they remained friends and still exchange Christmas cards. At the time, rally regulations often stipulated penalties for damage to the car at the finish. Towards the end of the rally, Erik’s car had acquired dents to both the front fender and one door, so to avoid the penalty points they stopped and switched the door and bumper with the support car. Then it looked a bit suspicious to have a clean door and fender while the rest of the car was covered in mud and dust. As they had no water they used the spare gasoline to wash off the car. Reporters covering the event were impressed that they had had the time to wash the car before arriving at the rally finish. After the finishing festivities, Erik Carlsson looked out the window from his hotel room and saw the support car parked outside: clean, but with a dirty door and fender, still with the starting number visible in the dust.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

I rather like it


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

That's not gonna end well.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

I dunno, natural selection can be a beautiful thing


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## mbp487 (May 14, 2012)

>


 God bless side boob :laugh:


----------



## Cushy (Oct 16, 2008)

DTMTrini said:


> Haha that was awesome!


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKb572Yo2aM 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSDUcKw-GOk&feature=related 

these two guys do some pretty funny stuff too :laugh:


----------



## buzzbug (Jan 17, 2006)

RQ1 said:


> Yes :thumbup:


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBusULuWCoY 

This is a video of when Mark Skaife (driver of the car in pic) won Australias largest car race after poor weather called the race off. 
It is a victory speach that will go down in Australian Motor Sport History.


----------



## Cushy (Oct 16, 2008)

MCLAREN CONTENT. 

CLICKY: http://tomirriphotography.blogspot.com/2012/08/mclaren-bespoke-project-8.html


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

buzzbug said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBusULuWCoY
> 
> This is a video of when Mark Skaife (driver of the car in pic) won Australias largest car race after poor weather called the race off.
> It is a victory speach that will go down in Australian Motor Sport History.


That's cool :beer:


----------



## TheMel (Mar 28, 2012)

RQ1 said:


>


 Old School! 

How things have changed :banghead:


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

TheMel said:


> Old School!
> 
> How things have changed :banghead:


Yeah man. CHROME on 959 wheels? Ugh!


----------



## ChiTownA34DR (Dec 6, 2002)

g8board.com's G8 of the month...


----------



## TheMel (Mar 28, 2012)

turbo_nine said:


> Yeah man. CHROME on 959 wheels? Ugh!


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

Cushy said:


> MCLAREN CONTENT.
> 
> CLICKY: http://tomirriphotography.blogspot.com/2012/08/mclaren-bespoke-project-8.html


Damn those are good. Too bad they aren't higher res!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

Needs a bigger windshield...


----------



## TheMel (Mar 28, 2012)

kowabonga said:


>


I'd like some info on this UFO if anyone has any :beer:



IC AI said:


> Needs a bigger windshield...


This truck is the HEAT! I just came back from camping at VA Beach and this jewel would've been just great 

My next project: JettaWagon+4x4+BigTires+Sleeper=Banned from MkIV Forums for life :laugh:


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

robr2 said:


> That's not gonna end well.


 Didn't end TOO badly.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

TheMel said:


> I'd like some info on this UFO if anyone has any :beer:


 Here ya go! 



















Kids love it!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This lives in a museum here in Tampa. It is as weird and wonderful in person as you would expect it to be from the pictures. Very, very small even by early-Porsche standards.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Harrison. (May 27, 2003)

Wheelstand said:


>


WTF are these things?


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

IntrstlarOvrdrve said:


> WTF are these things?


The parents of these guys.


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Well then wtf are thooosee!? ^^


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

silvermannn said:


> Well then wtf are thooosee!? ^^


:what:


----------



## genxnympho (Oct 4, 2004)

silvermannn said:


> Well then wtf are thooosee!? ^^


Apparently Apple created...ahem "borrowed" 3D printing technology and this is the latest product introduced exclusively through iTunes.


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

genxnympho said:


> Apparently Apple created...ahem "borrowed" 3D printing technology and this is the latest product introduced exclusively through iTunes.


Just remember to get batteries for them, they're not included. :laugh:


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Rukh said:


> Just remember to get batteries for them, they're not included. :laugh:


i see what you did there!


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## TheMel (Mar 28, 2012)

Holy [email protected]$%! ^^^^^ :thumbup:


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## TheMel (Mar 28, 2012)

Lightnin' said:


>


Here's another shot of this sexysexy beast :heart:

1940 Packard Darrin


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## MrRoboto (Jul 26, 2000)

MotorHEAD モーターヘッド // Racing In The street : Group C Porsche 962 from Maiham-Media.com on Vimeo.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

TaaT said:


>


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

The Quadski!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## InfinitiG (Oct 7, 2006)

Harvey Hopkins said:


>


Clarkson, Hammond, and May could learn a thing or two from this guy.


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


I know exactly where that is and I don't think that's photoshopped.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## genxnympho (Oct 4, 2004)

kasbah said:


>


I love these pics, such nostalgia and class. :thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Pavel_car (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 79416 (Dec 23, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

While looking for 2002tii parts I found this car:



















I love the steel wheels and slightly lowered ride. Its good inspiration for my own car.


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

kasbah said:


>


Nice.


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

Mercedes Benz Carat Cullinan

_The "Carat Clarity" was what you could call the mid-range spec upgrade for the 500SEL/560SEL (all other W126 SE and SEL models could be fitted as well, but I doubt many were done on a model other than the top-spec 500SEL and later on the 560SEL). It was positioned between the "Carat Clarity" and the top-spec "Carat Diamond". The specifications for the "Carat Cullinan" were as follows:

First and foremost all exterior parts of the Carat Cullinan, including bumpers, sideskirts and wing mirrors, were sprayed using the "Japan Technique", which was a very exclusive finish and involved 48 layers of paint, 30 of which were clear varnish. The exact way of aplication was kept secret, even journalists visiting the Duchatelet factory weren't allowed to have a look in the spray booth. Carat The Carat Cullinan could be fitted with new Duchatelet designed bumpers and sideskirts. The Carat Cullinan could be fitted with new rims, which usually were the Centra type 31 wheels. An electrically operated sun roof above the front seats with a special air rim in the roof which reduced wind noise.
_


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

toyota alltrac goodness


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

nom


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Havana....some fun...with Sandy

Last week


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

I always enjoy watching this reliant robin episode


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

rj_shiver said:


> Mercedes Benz Carat Cullinan


This just blows my mind. The Carat Duchatelet are still being made, AFAIK. The whole car is basically redone, usually armored. Why would it be thrown away like that after just a few years?


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

When in Iceland...


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

IC AI said:


> This just blows my mind. The Carat Duchatelet are still being made, AFAIK. The whole car is basically redone, usually armored. Why would it be thrown away like that after just a few years?


maybe the owner died or stolen, anyway here's more pictures from that scrap yard


----------



## VWguy2004 (Aug 16, 2005)

Those photos make me sad.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

VWguy2004 said:


> Those photos make me sad.


x2 thats pretty sad, but on the bright side, those cars will keep so many other mercedes on the road, but still sad


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

IC AI said:


> This just blows my mind. The Carat Duchatelet are still being made, AFAIK. The whole car is basically redone, usually armored. Why would it be thrown away like that after just a few years?


yep, they do armored maybachs and stuff 








i know thats a mulsanne, and not a maybach

kinda cool as well


----------



## Uk in NY (Aug 31, 2004)

RQ1 said:


>


please refrain from posting pictures of what Ford UK/Europe were doing in the mid 80's - so goddamn awesome...

Makes me sick that I was born 10 years or so too late.


----------



## aussie88 (Dec 13, 2010)

rj_shiver said:


> Mercedes Benz Carat Cullinan
> 
> _The "Carat Clarity" was what you could call the mid-range spec upgrade for the 500SEL/560SEL (all other W126 SE and SEL models could be fitted as well, but I doubt many were done on a model other than the top-spec 500SEL and later on the 560SEL). It was positioned between the "Carat Clarity" and the top-spec "Carat Diamond". The specifications for the "Carat Cullinan" were as follows:
> 
> ...


Those wheels look somewhat familiar ...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

What. Is. That. Custom Porsche of some sort, I assume...


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

GRN6IX said:


> What. Is. That. Custom Porsche of some sort, I assume...


http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...-gets-McLaren-inspired-central-driver-s-seat-!


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

took this pic on my journey to Stuttgart, Mercedes Museum


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Sweet pic....


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

alpina5 said:


> took this pic on my journey to Stuttgart, Mercedes Museum


I wonder if there is a video of this being driven? Would be fun to see.


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Buickboy92 said:


> I wonder if there is a video of this being driven? Would be fun to see.







:thumbup:


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mrcvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

TaaT said:


>



Very nice!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## U_know_me (Aug 3, 2012)

Barefoot_ said:


>



:laugh: Best Top Gear ever, when he drove this through the BBC office :laugh:


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Ken Steinhoff:

Approaching Cape Girardeau from Illinois over the Mississippi River




























Link for his pictures

http://www.capecentralhigh.com/cape-photos/cape-downtown/bill-emerson-memorial-bridge-2/


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

1962, Santa Maria Island Airport (Azores Islands) - 

A Zundapp motorcycle in front of the Santa Maria Airport terminal.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## U_know_me (Aug 3, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup: My Granddad would Love this photo! He was a Colonel in WWII, and bought one when he retired.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## intercedeGLI (Sep 8, 2002)

RQ1 said:


>


That is doing it right. So, soo right. :thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Dogpizza (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

The dark days of GM. But these cars were very successful. Still a lot of these cars running around.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## mbp487 (May 14, 2012)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## InfinitiG (Oct 7, 2006)

gran turismo said:


>


so much win.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

WOW.... Carved Porsche 917


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Scalextric slot cars


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Pretty Sweet! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)




----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

What model Benz is that?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

nick526 said:


> What model Benz is that?


w114 115?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

His website - http://nicolashunziker.com/


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.finecars.cc/en/detail/car/198251/index.html?no_cache=1#HISTORY


----------



## Gabo (Dec 7, 2010)

TaaT said:


>



That's the biker my mom warned me about...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## U_know_me (Aug 3, 2012)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ What could possibly go wrong?


:thumbup:   Now that is freakin awesome!! opcorn:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

noteworthy:


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## punk0208 (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

this guy/truck?/banananananana mobile was build and lives 2 miles from my shop.
it was built from a F150 mid 90's truck to rasie money for cancer while driving around the world..but it all has made it around the usa so far...my friend did all the fuel and brake lines in it. kinda goofy but....fun i guess!




Blunderbuss said:


>


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The one off '69 Farago Pontiac CF 428, based off the '69 GP:


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Photo by Elliott Erwitt. Anybody know what car? 










Love the dog. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Buickboy92 said:


> Photo by Elliott Erwitt. Anybody know what car?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'd guess a '56-'58 Renault Domaine Transfluide


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

RQ1 said:


>


 What, specifically, are they?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Saw this in a thread on another site with a bunch of old photos. Putting a very poor attempt at finding this exact car. I've found 2 '63 Corvair monzas with red interior so far. Unfortunately not knowing the transmission type of this car makes it harder.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

nice....


----------



## 91gti20v (Jul 18, 2001)

Pinstripe said:


> What, specifically, are they?


 
Car is a Jaguar E-type competition coupe. Someone else will have to chime in on the bike (Other than being a BMW, I do not know the type or model).


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

punk0208 said:


>


 Sweet fake S3 badge. :thumbdown:


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)




----------



## drecian (Apr 5, 2005)

Pinstripe said:


> What, specifically, are they?


 Not sure on the E-Type's specifics, but the bike looks to be a early model BMW K100 with a custom seat pan and other goodies.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

^^^ that's very cool


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

also


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

Massive Attack said:


>


 Sooooo much want


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Man... that thing is loooooooooooong


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

So much greatness! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

or smaller size


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

RQ1 said:


>


I must be a hillbilly, because I like that!


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

:heart: THAT FORD.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Love how it has a a switch for fail :laugh::laugh:


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

A great day...


IMG_0705 by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr

The biggest damn exhaust I've ever seen.


IMG_0708 by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr

:sly:


IMG_0687 by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr

IMG_0688 by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Wheelstand said:


>


sleek


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

R8 V10 by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

RQ1 said:


>


I've been lucky enough to see that car in person. It's preeeeety.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Very nice.:thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

A _real_ 2.8 fiero


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> The biggest damn exhaust *tip* I've ever seen.


Fixed.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

tip said:


> Fixed.



heh... username....


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Theres a car in it...:laugh:


----------



## JohnRico (Sep 25, 2008)

DIR as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

RQ1 said:


>


f600/800? mote of this one?


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

71DubBugBug said:


> f600/800? mote of this one?


I can't find any info on it. It looks like it could also be an F8000 possibly ?


----------



## StriperSS (Apr 19, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


The famous 'bundle of snakes' exhaust, made famous on the GT40.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Thought this was cool, seeing two different era's of automobiles. An NSX and a '41 Buick.


----------



## bWs (Dec 27, 2004)

Oh look, two trannies and I don't mean transmissions. :screwy: 



Garage Guy said:


>


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

StriperSS said:


> The famous 'bundle of snakes' exhaust, made famous on the GT40.


I prefer the exhaust of the Honda F1 cars of the 60s


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## ProjectSuper (Dec 22, 2003)

Lightnin' said:


>


Just Beautiful....:thumbup:


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## rconn14 (Sep 7, 2006)

^  That's awesome.


----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)

I liked the Scandinavian one better:










http://bringatrailer.com/2012/10/22/glacier-ready-stretched-2002-mercedes-g500-pick-up/


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

rconn14 said:


> ^  That's awesome.


Made in-house by AMG.

Last week at KOH.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

'76 Montego S&H limited edition. 1 of 2 produced, the 2nd one was wrecked and repainted


----------



## Gatotsu77 (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## NathanDetroit (Apr 28, 2012)

Pinstripe said:


> Made in-house by AMG.
> 
> Last week at KOH.












separated at birth?


----------



## 50fridge (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

See this thing all the time. Finally decided to stop and take a pick. It's even right hand drive :heart:


GT-R by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)




----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> See this thing all the time. Finally decided to stop and take a pick. It's even right hand drive :heart:
> GT-R by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr


It'd be more impressive if it wasn't RHD - there are only a handful of LHD-converted R32s in the world, a few in Nordic countries and a few in UAE, maybe a couple in Canada now. All completely custom.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## usrtool (Jan 24, 2013)

.

.








.
.








.
.
.









.








.
.

.








.








.
.
.
.








.

.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Not something you see every day.


Vette on Truck by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

huh?


----------



## usrtool (Jan 24, 2013)

RQ1 said:


>


.
Please tell he the coolest dude in the coupe is.?
.
.

.
I look at this and think he's saying ..."stay thursty my friends" 
.
.
.


----------



## Zeroth (Feb 14, 2006)

hopefully not ROZAP


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

jrmcm said:


>


I have to know what this is.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

jrmcm said:


>


The front wheel! :thumbup:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

jrmcm said:


>


ok, yeah, what is that??


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

turbo_nine said:


> I have to know what this is.





EdRacer71 said:


> ok, yeah, what is that??


http://www.knucklebusterinc.com/features/2010/07/15/1930-art-deco-henderson/


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Zeroth said:


> hopefully not ROZAP


heh... smooth


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Subie J (Dec 17, 2009)

Probably reposts but I snagged these from ARB's photopage.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Gabe__ (Nov 21, 2012)

Pavel_car said:


>


Now lean back










Sorry if rozap


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

Jesarray said:


>


I like how it reads "FUEL" on the gas cap :thumbup:


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## heehawhardy (May 24, 2012)

This dealership name always gave me a good laugh


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Awesome thread! 

 


Here is some random stuff


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

Roberto Dimento said:


>


 That's in Manchester here in CT, drive by it every day :thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## ALX21 (Feb 12, 2003)

Bazooka said:


>


what is this car?


----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

ALX21 said:


> what is this car?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Thomas_Cheetah

also, http://cheetahevolution.com/


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Saw this beast at a CFA. Very nice! :thumbup:

IMG_0884 by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr

Stuck in traffic, this guy rattled by.

IMG_0887 by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr

Very cool rat rod style bus.

IMG_0891 by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr

IMG_0892 by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr

IMG_0894 by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr

And, these two made me smile on my way in yesterday. 

IMG_0899_939 by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Sweet. :heart::heart: :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

KARMANN_20V said:


> I like how it reads "FUEL" on the gas cap :thumbup:



I'm glad it doesn't say 'CATS'. That's a pretty small hole.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

Cool 1:25 scale Fiero. http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=75342


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Deception Pass

Washington State


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

truly falling asleep at the wheel


----------



## Subie J (Dec 17, 2009)

Barefoot_ said:


> Deception Pass
> 
> Washington State


 I've been there many times. Cool photo.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Jedidub said:


>


love the new beetles :thumbup:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

rj_shiver said:


>


Please put this in the DIW thread. Ouy vey! :facepalm:


----------



## dieselraver (Nov 11, 2007)

Jesarray said:


>



that is bad ass!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Bigtree (Aug 19, 2009)

Massive Attack said:


>


What's the story behind this? 
I wonder what she is playing?


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Bigtree said:


> What's the story behind this?
> I wonder what she is playing?


It's a saxophone. :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

jeff james said:


>













Quite a long read and whole lot of patents, but really interesting.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

devianb said:


>


Oh my.... I'm not sure how I feel about this. We need a creepy emoji.


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

jeff james said:


>


 looks like the van is being raped by a boat.


devianb said:


>


 my aunt and uncle used to have a similar budweiser plane, like this:


----------



## fiveovercrest (Oct 4, 2012)

While it's still up, here's a manual f430.

http://swks.craigslist.org/cto/3865945109.html


----------



## euro_vw (Jun 5, 2001)

I just went thru all 85 pages in 2 days! What did I win?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

euro_vw said:


> I just went thru all 85 pages in 2 days! What did I win?


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## JRH2009 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## JRH2009 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## xhxxkxxdx (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## xhxxkxxdx (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## inquisitive (May 23, 2008)

And one of my favorite internet finds EvAr!:


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

Not a pic, but I didn't know where else to put this:


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't know what the yellow car is, but it is so tiny.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Dust storm hits Phoenix. Man, that just sounds great for all the latest in electronic gear and air intake systems of modern cars.










Haboobs.

This one was a couple years ago


----------



## Intalex (Mar 1, 2002)

devianb said:


> I don't know what the yellow car is, but it is so tiny.


Nah, the camaro is just so huge it makes it look small. :beer:


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

devianb said:


> I don't know what the yellow car is, but it is so tiny.


is that a honda n something? if not, what is it


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

firstorbit84 said:


> Not a pic, but I didn't know where else to put this:


He took down three pine trees!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Colorado


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

uuuh


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

RQ1 said:


>


I'm totally down with that. Forget man cave, I'd live there.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.petrolicious.com/markus-haub-ferrari


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

RQ1 said:


>


Oh wow!


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Denmark


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

This picture spoke to me


----------



## Zinhead1 (Nov 10, 2003)

gnavs said:


> This picture spoke to me


Did it say "Get your arse off the Jaaaaaaagggggggg?"


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

TaaT said:


>





thats doing it wrong.


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


YO dawg, I heard you like cages so....


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

umpkin:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Came across these two over the summer in Angelfire. Cracked me up.


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

rj_shiver said:


>


GAH! Save the Harrier!


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Balderdash said:


>


I can haz independent rear suspension?


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Jack-the-Tripper (Dec 24, 2009)

Ah, that must be the obvious Nicholas cage?


----------



## Jack-the-Tripper (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

nickthaskater said:


>


This thread needs more of this, like, yesterday


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

ooof


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

Terandyne said:


> ooof


Daaamn, that's an expensive pile up!


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Stunning is the only word that best describes this car. I looked at it for over half an hour and never saw a flaw or got bored. It sounds as good as it looks too. Sorry for the grainy pics, sun was starting to set. The owner is the guy in the zip up hoody. Very nice guy. :thumbup:

Chevy II Side by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr


Chevy II Interior by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr


Chevy II LS7 by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

devianb said:


>


more info plz!


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## aussie88 (Dec 13, 2010)

71DubBugBug said:


> more info please!


Google is your friend



























http://dragracingonline.com/nowthen/viii_8-1.html


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

Someone should send that info to Jay Leno, he has the resources to get it running :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

This is a video.. but still worthy.

:screwy::laugh:


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

1.8TRabbit said:


>




pfff, it does NOT take 10 seconds to warm up your car. In winter, when i get in my car after work, i spend at least 10 MINUTES warming her up.


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

Brimjolt said:


> pfff, it does NOT take 10 seconds to warm up your car. In winter, when i get in my car after work, i spend at least 10 MINUTES warming her up.


They don't really mean warming up to normal operating temperatures but most likely thirty seconds to make sure oil is properly flowing to all parts of the engine or something of the like. Also, warming a car up at idle takes forever. Get in the car and drive it, you won't hurt anything especially on a newer car.


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Brimjolt said:


> pfff, it does NOT take 10 seconds to warm up your car. In winter, when i get in my car after work, i spend at least 10 MINUTES warming her up.


Sitting and idling to warm the car up is pointless and a waste of your time and gas. Let it run for ~30 seconds as the other poster said, then as a rule of thumb, keep it below ~3,000 RPM for the average car until the temp gauge hits normal. You won't be doing any harm to the vehicle, and you'll be better off financially, environmentally and with respect to your time.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Woody


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

I think they are maxed out


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## bomberman447 (Sep 17, 2004)

nickthaskater said:


> Sitting and idling to warm the car up is pointless and a waste of your time and gas. Let it run for ~30 seconds as the other poster said, then as a rule of thumb, keep it below ~3,000 RPM for the average car until the temp gauge hits normal. You won't be doing any harm to the vehicle, and you'll be better off financially, environmentally and with respect to your time.


When it is <-20°C, I let my car warm up for 4-5 minutes......
When I had my G35, it would take about 10 minutes at that temperature before you could use the clutch :laugh:


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## bora-brazil (Nov 27, 2001)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

well.....it does have motor and exhaust that sounds cool...even if it's not a car


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


Needs more triangulation.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## nastybags (Nov 29, 2005)

Brimjolt said:


> pfff, it does NOT take 10 seconds to warm up your car. In winter, when i get in my car after work, i spend at least 10 MINUTES warming her up.


lol 10 minutes? I don't even think my grandmother spends 10 minutes warming her car and it's as cold as it gets round here.


----------



## CK98Beeetle (Oct 19, 2002)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Idle image


Living in the south, I feel like I lose so much money sitting at stop lights that are always red for no reason. No traffic, all sides red, and just stays like that for what seems minutes. If there is traffic, you might as well get used to sitting through numerous cycles of red lights. I don't get it. Nashville isn't nearly as populated as bigger cities, but sure feels like it.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

love the old stupid bakers


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

34 years ago


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

rq1trackaddict said:


>


Wtf where do I find out more about this?


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

nastybags said:


> lol 10 minutes? I don't even think my grandmother spends 10 minutes warming her car and it's as cold as it gets round here.


No, southern New England isn't as cold as it gets. Northern Canada is significantly worse.

Source: I'm from MA. About 45min from Prov / 60min from Boston.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Opening the "going to the sun" highway in Glacier National Park


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Here are a bunch of pics I took at different places I've been to.


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

mitcompressor said:


>




great tits


----------



## EuroWolfsburg (Oct 12, 2009)

Wheelstand said:


>


gn nn 3. bu rjb xbf h g6pch

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

I photoshopped this one myself, but you get the idea 





















... and some more


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

MkII in a junkyard on Flickr. Immediately reminded me of Barry:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

13th overall, 6th in class, HOT ROD Magazine style without the hood (top photo). The Chadillac:
Chadillac at the 1996 Doo *** Rally by [email protected] / ProRallyPix, on Flickr


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

kwik!gti said:


> Wtf where do I find out more about this?


I tried to find some info awhile back, but couldn't find any. Sweet car!


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/farshzahedi/15007899557" title="1955-1963-Mercedes-Benz-190-SL-1955-Racing-Version-W-121-II-1280x960 by Farshad Zahedinia, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3917/15007899557_d71487f487_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="1955-1963-Mercedes-Benz-190-SL-1955-Racing-Version-W-121-II-1280x960"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/farshzahedi/15007799450" title="tumblr_n2ufbforcp1rj4ttwo1_1280 by Farshad Zahedinia, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3879/15007799450_e6236aeaa5_z.jpg" width="640" height="583" alt="tumblr_n2ufbforcp1rj4ttwo1_1280"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/farshzahedi/15194464455" title="Ferrari-512-BB-10 by Farshad Zahedinia, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3869/15194464455_d4848caa11_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Ferrari-512-BB-10"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/farshzahedi/15194095332" title="13232 by Farshad Zahedinia, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3840/15194095332_06f89bc333_z.jpg" width="640" height="426" alt="13232"></a>


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

TaaT said:


> bent rod


Story?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

GRN6IX said:


> Story?


VTEC Kicked in! 

Just kidding, maybe this.

http://www.marinediesels.info/Horror Stories/testbed_exp.htm


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

A visual of why the con rod has 2 big ends and what that square thing is



















From another site:



> It's a crosshead. Big engines have a cross head just like steam engines used to. The piston rod connects from the piston to the crosshead; the rod seen above connects from the crosshead to the crankshaft. The engine in this pic is upside down, but you'll get the idea:


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

^

Rev range: 22 to 102 RPM

This is what happens when you over rev by 20 rpm to 122?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4688835735" title="Matt Black Ferrari Testarossa test mule by decampos, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4051/4688835735_dfc3fb0a48_b.jpg" width="1024" height="433" alt="Matt Black Ferrari Testarossa test mule"></a>


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mintyy (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

rq1trackaddict said:


>


----------



## paradigmGT (Apr 5, 2004)

rq1trackaddict said:


>


Anymore info on this?


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

paradigmGT said:


> Anymore info on this?


No build link, just a classic sweet G-Body monte carlo with fat hoosiers :thumbup:


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

behold, the Jackrabbit:


----------



## glsable (Jun 13, 2015)

that's a 1987 Chevy Monte Carlo SS "Aerocoupe" (NASCAR homologation special)


----------



## glsable (Jun 13, 2015)

The silver one. (Still trying to figure out how to copy in the picture!)


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

Herbie #6 by Albert, on Flickr


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

Porsche 944 Turbo by Albert, on Flickr

Porsche brake caliper and rotor by Albert, on Flickr

Peek a boo. 1959 Cadillac Eldorado by Albert, on Flickr


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## jrsmitchell (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

:what:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------

